# Midway Mining Expedition (PbP)



## MacConnell (Oct 13, 2019)

​Head Foreman Gebbrik called for a community meeting. The displeasure of such an announcement could be seen on the faces of the younger members of the community. One could image the sarcastic thoughts crossing their faces. "Oh great. Shaft 4 is playing out. We need to prevent the Chilling Season's snows from flooding shaft 6, blah blah blah..."

But it wasn't that.

Gebbrik began in his gravelly, Orngaddrin voice, "I called this special meeting early in the season because, as some of you know, we have some emergent issues that need immediate attention."

"Tamus has reported that Dreg has fallen to his death near shaft 9, saying that he was following the sound of some mystic song."

"Migdon witnessed some blight-born beast of a spider taking up residence in shaft 2. Laugh if you want about our religious beliefs but Kliv and Gart can confirm the size of the thing."

"Last, as of last night, for the second time, some critter has gotten into the smoke house and made off with some curing meat. I'm figuring some industrious fowler is the culprit."

"Obviously, these fall out of the purview of us mundane miners, and I am not afraid to admit when skill beyond a strong arm is required, so I am asking for volunteers. I am aware and appreciative of the fact that one or two of you who work with the cook and the medic may exhibit a latent mystic skill that separates you from the rest of us. I think its time to put that rare talent to some benevolent use for the community. What say you?"

        *GM:*  Anyone interested in playing or has questions or wants information on the gaming system, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 13, 2019)

Having been sent by the head Medic when they heard about the fall, Coldtree hears the speech of Gebbrik and nods in agreement.  He barely remembers East Port, and calls Midway his true home.  This is the moment in his life where he gets to decide if he will remain as a small tender of minor wounds and abrasions, or if he would do great things.  He looks down at his hands, calloused from hours of personal training and makes his decision.

Coldtree says, "I shall volunteer, Gebbrik.  Since you have not put any order of importance on theses tasks, and poor Dreg cannot be rescued, I would say we first handle the problem with the varmint stealing meat.  Such a thing cannot be tolerated for a growing community.  I'll examine the meat storage to see if it can be secured against any more incursions."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 13, 2019)

*Taka says,* "I shall volunteer. Perhaps the critter which is stealing the meat will prove to be, by itself, fat and edible. Once we kill it, we can cut it up and smoke it, to make up for the missing meat."


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 13, 2019)

Kwargrow said:


> ...Coldtree says, "I shall volunteer... I would say we first handle the problem with the varmint stealing meat..."





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Taka says,* "I shall volunteer..."





Tehn laughs at the big man and speaks in Orngaddrin. "If the culprit is indeed a fowler, you will be the only one trying to eat it. I would like to help. I know I am an oddity in Midway and much smaller than you two, but I think I may be suited to this venture. I am with Coldtree. Let's take a look at the smoke house."

Gebbrik nods. "The matter is settled. If any others decide to join the effort, you know where they are starting."

It is just passed midday when the meeting breaks. It is a quick matter to see where the varmint has dug its way under the rear wall of the smoke house. The dirt is quickly pushed back into place and tamped down. Scanning the area and moving around to gain more than one perspective, it appears that a small game trail leads from the back of the smoke house around the brewery. Beyond the brewery, the path is more definitive and leads off into the trees. It is not possible to determine the number of varmints involved but a clear fowler track confirms suspicions.

Lunnaya Tehn (which means Moon Shadow in Amiradtha) touches the print and measures it with his fingers. He speaks in broken Hebrian. "Probably a raccoon or a marten. I want it is a marten. Raccoon run away. Marten mean. Better to kill."

TAKA and TEHN RECEIVE 1 POINT IN COMMERCIAL. COLDTREE RECEIVES 1 POINT IN COLLEGIATE.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 14, 2019)

*OOC:*


*Technical Information*:

Fowler is the general term for varmints that primarily subsist by killing birds or robbing their nests. These are, technically, members of the weasel family, including minks, ferrets, ermines, and sables. In game terminology these creatures include others like raccoons, skunks, foxes, martens, fishers, badgers, and wolverines. All are opportunistic and will rob food stores of people when convenient. Though not considered to be edible, these creatures are valued for their hides, which have the resilience of that of a bear.

Of the entire group, only skunks, martens, fishers, badgers, and wolverines are considered dangerous. Being a fantasy game, there are some, as yet, unknown paranormal members of the group.


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 14, 2019)

Coldtree pauses by the smokehouse to see how they could use stones or some other material to keep anything else from digging in again.
He catches up with the group and says with a wry smile, "I'm sure this foul varmint will push us to our limits.  I'm more concerned about the song that lured the miner to his death.  Could he have been hearing things, or was it some kind of spirit?"


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 18, 2019)

*Taka says,* "I take it that you're being sarcastic?" *laughing in a good-natured way,* "One fowler is hardly a match for the group of us. Nevertheless, we've already given our word that we'd kill it, so let's do that first. As for this report of singing? Spirits do not sing, they wail. I suspect that the singing is some sort of animal, whose utterance SOUNDS like singing. Much the way mountain lions sometimes make soft sounds that are almost like a person whistling, or a bird chirping."


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 18, 2019)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree pauses by the smokehouse to see how they could use stones or some other material to keep anything else from digging in again.



With the simplicity and effectiveness of such an idea, other miners join in when they see what the three young men are doing. Pebbles and stones are readily available in the mountainous area, and everyone makes short work on improving the foundation of the smokehouse.



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> (Coldtree) ..., "I'm sure...?"





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Taka says,* "I take it that you're being sarcastic?" *laughing in a good-natured way,* "One fowler..."



Tehn makes a face of concentration. He speaks in Orngaddrin to be more fluid. "I do not think he is being sarcastic. We are looking at following a clever animal to its lair. I have been thinking about this trail, too. We are definitely looking at more than one varmint; but more then being any real danger to us, I think the difficulty will be in making sure we kill the things before they can hide."

"On the issue with Dreg, he was not the brightest of individuals, but the whole idea of him falling to his death bothers me. We should speak with Tamus when we get back."

The game trail is difficult to walk at some points, especially for Taka, due to his size, but in a count of 1000 or so, the three suspect that they have located a possible den for the nuisance varmint. Walking around the treefall and debris pile from some long ago tiny avalanche, animal sounds can be heard from within. The lack of familiarity prevents any of the three from specifically identifying the sound, but generally it is indicative of those made by any fowler.

Tehn looks at the others. "Any ideas? Do we want to back up and wait for sunset or try to drive whatever it is out?"


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 18, 2019)

Coldtree shrugs and gives Tehn a friendly clap on the shoulder.  He replies in Orngaddrin, "I was being sarcastic, actually.  I don't consider these creatures a threat to our safety, just our food supply.  An animal will come back to anyplace that it knows it can find food, which is why we must kill these varmints.  My idea is we should search around for any back door to clog up, and then build a small fire to smoke these creatures out.  The smoke should blind them and choke them, making them easier to deal with when they rush out."

Coldtree pauses as a new idea comes over him.  Perhaps he can locate where the creatures are in their den by sensing their body heat or life energy.  He closes his eyes, summons the power within his mind, and attempts to reach out and find the critters with Way.



Spoiler: Rolls



Roll: 73, 37


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 21, 2019)

*Taka nods,* "Agreed." Taka begins helping Coldtree locate and clog up the exit holes.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



Base roll = 65.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 21, 2019)

Taka, having been able to feel waylines for some time, realizes what Coldtree is doing, and tries to aid him.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



Base roll = 58 (or 85 w/ mulligan)


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 22, 2019)

Kwargrow said:


> ... Coldtree... attempts to reach out and find the critters (by analyzing) Way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rolls
> ...





Spoiler: Prospecting



This represents the desire to locate anything known to be in the area, that may be hidden from view and is important to the character, including anomalies, animals, plants, minerals, ores, etc. Success is determined by meeting or exceeding the predetermined rank requirements on the tables found under the Collectibles or Denizens or TUW.

Effectiveness: Ecology + Clarity + d100
Coldtree: 14 + 13 + 73 = 100


Moving around the natural debris pile, only the one opening is observed. Coldtree is able to sense that at least one animal is within the lair but knows no specifics.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Taka begins helping Coldtree... and tries to aid him.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Die Rolls
> ...



        *GM:*  I will not be using Mulligans, since y'all are veteran gamers.     


Spoiler: Prospecting



Taka: 12 + 14 + 65 = 91


Taka proves unable to aid Coldtree any further.

Tehn nods. "This still leaves us at my original question. Do we want to wait or see if we can drive it out. I think if one or two of us was to heat this pile from the back side, it might smoke the animal out. I seems to damp to ignite, which is good. I am sure you have already realized that I can make fire just by willing it. I'll bet you can too."

EACH CHARACTER RECEIVES 1 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 22, 2019)

*Taka says,* "Yes, that sounds like a good plan. Let us begin."


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 23, 2019)

Coldtree grins at Tehn.  "Why wait?  Let's do it now.  I have a date with a kitchen helper tonight, and I don't want to keep her waiting."


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 28, 2019)

Patience is not particularly the strongest suit of the youthful. The three young men place themselves strategically about the debris pile before laying their hands upon it. It takes all of 1 second for the pile to begin to steam. The natural wetness from the collection of the morning dew and the cool environment of the mountain heights makes the danger of igniting the pile, nothing to fear.

Some aggravated noises emit from the pile, voiced by more than one animal. The sounds are indicative of several of the familiar members of the varmints known as fowlers. Moving around to look at the opening, the three are confronted with the face of one of their meat thieves, and the preeminence of a particularly unpleasant odor.



​Upon seeing the threat of people, the critter bolts from its hole, followed by its mate. The skunks are, bodily, about the mass of a person's thigh, not counting tail and head. They both make feral noises and tap their right hind leg, readying to stand their ground.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 28, 2019)

*Taka hesitates, saying:* "This is not a question of bravery, but is the risk of getting sprayed by a skunk of this size really worth it?"

Taka chuckles, because, of course, he plans to "face the music," no matter what; but in his mind, he is already trying to remember the list of herbs that his mother used to bathe the dog in whenever he would run afoul of a skunk.


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 30, 2019)

Coldtree will lunge forward to touch one or both skunks and use Way to attack their Mind and make them friendly.


Spoiler: Roll



22


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 30, 2019)

Seeing what Coldtree intends to do, Taka, who is no stranger to Way Manipulation, will place his hand upon Coldtree as he does so, in an attempt to aid Coldtree's clarity and focus.



Spoiler: Aid Another Roll



32


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 31, 2019)

*A Foul Affair*



Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree will lunge forward to touch one or both skunks and use Way to attack their Mind and make them friendly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Roll
> ...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Seeing what Coldtree intends to do, Taka, who is no stranger to Way Manipulation, will place his hand upon Coldtree as he does so, in an attempt to aid Coldtree's clarity and focus.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Aid Another Roll
> ...



Crinkling his nose, Tehn reflexively draws his hunting knife, but decides to kick at one of the smelly varmints, manipulating mechanical way lines in an attempt to add sonic damage if he makes contact.


Spoiler: Reaction Time



Readiness + Speed + Clarity + d100
Taka: 13 + 12 + 14 + 32 = 71
Coldtree: 12 + 14 + 14 + 22 = 62
Tehn: 12 + 14 + 14 + 65 = 105
Skunks: 12 + 24 + 0 + 83 = 119





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Taka: 100(way) - 71(reaction) = 29
Coldtree: 100(way) - 62 = 38
Tehn: 100(way) - 105 = 0
Skunks: 100(spray) - 119 = 0





Spoiler: Noxious Spray



Effectiveness = 36 + 83(d100) = 119
Taka: 13(conditioning) + 14(clarity) + 32(d100) = 59
damage: 119 - 59 = 60% * 10 = 6
Mind: 10 - 6 = 4, dazed
Coldtree: 12(conditioning) + 14(clarity) + 22(d100) = 48
damage: 119 - 48 = 71% * 10 = 7
Mind: 10 - 7 = 3, dazed
Tehn: 12(conditioning) + 14(clarity) + 65(d100) = 91
damage: 119 - 91 = 18% * 10 = 2
Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed





Spoiler: Finesse Assault



Touch: Finesse + Accuracy + Clarity + d100
Taka: automatic, touching a friend
Coldtree: 12 + 14 + 14 + 22 = 62
Skunk: 12 + 24 + 83 > 62





Spoiler: Aggressive Assault



Aggression + Accuracy + Fury + d100
Tehn: 14 + 14 + 14 + 65 = 107
Skunks: > 107


Tehn and the skunks both act at the same time. The two skunks turn to effectively spray the entire group while Tehn attempts to kick the innards from one of them. A horrible viscous liquid burns the face and eyes of the three young men while an overwhelming aroma fills their nostrils.

Though Tehn comes the closest to making contact, none of the three are able to touch one of the skunks. After the vindictive varmints spray the air, while each man rubs his face and gags from the fumes, the little beast scurry back into their hole.

ALL CHARACTERS RECEIVE 1 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 2, 2019)

Spitting and cursing, Coldtree retreats a few feet to rinse his eyes and mouth.  With a sadistic grin, he says, "I was trying to touch them so I could convince them to leave this area and find a safer source of food.  Now I say we kill them, and get the tanner to turn their hides into gloves.  So I think we need to build the fire bigger, then when the little monsters run out, we shoot them full of arrows."  He puts a friendly hand on Tehn's shoulder, "And just to be clear, yes I think we should do this right now."

Coldtree will help with fire prep and then take a position so he can shoot his bow easily at where the skunks will come out.



Spoiler: Roll



86, 83


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 4, 2019)

Taka will help Coldtree. Although he does not have a missile weapon, he intends to stand behind the hole / entrance, and stab one of the critters from behind as it rushes out to flee the smoke.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



Reaction: 56 base roll
Attack: 50 base roll
Meh.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 5, 2019)

*Impending Catastrophe*

Lunnaya Tehn fairs a bit better than the other two from being sprayed in the face. Maybe is was luck, as the Centrin people would say, but the Amiradthae did not believe in such. Tehn figures it was because he was not bending over. It only takes two minutes for his head to clear and to manipulate chemical way lines to remove the foul odor.

He looks over at his two friends who are still retching and convulsing and still would be for several more minutes if he did not intervene. Briefly touching each of the other men on the shoulder, they immediately stand tall and breath clearly. It takes a second or two for them to realize that they do not stink like skunk spray.

"I do that little trick sometimes when the meat I am to cook does not smell quite the way I think it ought to. I never imagined it would clear your heads as well."








*OOC:*


GM NOTE: Look at Rearrangement under Chemical Tasks under Basic Tasks.








Kwargrow said:


> ... "I was trying to... convince them to leave this area... Now I say we kill them... I think we need to build the fire bigger..."





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka will help Coldtree. Although he does not have a missile weapon, he intends to stand (in front of) the hole...



Taka takes his sword a hacks down a nearby sapling, sharpening the end into a spear. After applying a single effort to heat the pile, he takes a position in front of the entrance.



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> (Coldtree) puts a friendly hand on Tehn's shoulder, "And just to be clear, yes I think we should do this right now."



Tehn gives the man a wry look, shakes his head, and rolls his eyes. He cannot image what Coldtree might have been thinking to make such a clarification.



			
				Kwargrow said:
			
		

> Coldtree will help with fire prep and then take a position so he can shoot his bow easily at where the skunks will come out.




Coldtree applies a single effort to heat the den then takes a position to best shoot at an exiting skunk without putting Taka in the line of fire.

Tehn responds to Coldtree in broken Hebrian. "I think this is bad, but here go fire."

He lays his hands on the debris and heats it for a second time, like the others. The pile quickly begins to smoke, having been dried some from the previous heating, but the skunks do not emerge. He takes a deep breath and heats the pile again. It promptly bursts into flame. The two skunks bolt from the opening at a full run. The fire roars skyward, igniting a nearby brush, which in turn ignites an overhanging tree. Tehn frantically begins to try to extinguish the flame. He spits out something in Amiradthan, "kakoy besporyadok. ya znal chto eto plokhaya ideya!"


Spoiler: Reaction



Coldtree: 13(readiness) + 14(speed) + 14(clarity) + 86(d100) = 127
Taka: 13(readiness) + 12(speed) + 15(clarity) + 56(d100) = 96
Skunk: 12(readiness) + 24(speed) + 78(d100) = 114





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Coldtree: 12(tunic) - 12(strength) + 0(bow ready) - 127(reaction) < 0
Taka: 12(hauberk) - 14(strength) < 0 + 100(spear) - 96(reaction) = 4
Skunks: 0





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Coldtree: 13(launch) + 14(accuracy) + 14(clarity) + 83(d100) = 124 + 100(point blank) = 224
Skunk: 12(readiness) + 24(defensiveness) + 78(d100) = 114
damage: 224 - 114 = 110% * 10 = 11 - 12(deflect), ineffective


Coldtree reacts instantaneously. He manages to fire an arrow as the first animal clears the hole. The arrow strikes true but the hide of the damnable varmint protects it from harm. Taka cannot manage to react quickly enough to bring his make-shift spear into play. Before Coldtree and draw and fire a second time, the two skunks have disappeared into the surrounding brush.

In the mean time, Tehn is panting heavily, trying to keep the whole side of the mountain from going up in flame. Having spent his entire ability to manipulate thermal way lines, he is down to fighting the flames with his feet and a stick. As soon as Coldtree and Taka turn and see the pending disaster, they ply and spend their own talent to combat the flames.

The three manage to contain the fire and extinguish the flames after are of about 16 square paces has been burned. Drinking from their water flasks, the three take rest upon some boulders, when a few of the miners from town walk into view, carrying tools suitable for fire fighting. Seeing that the fire has already been contained, one of the Maldrog jibes in Orngaddrin, "Well, did you get the offending varmint?"

ALL CHARACTERS RECEIVE 2 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 5, 2019)

*Taka replies, in fluent Orngaddrin,* "They got away; they were much faster than we expected. I'd bet they could even outrun you," *Taka jibes back, in a good-natured way.*

Taka sheathes his sword, and starts looking around, trying to find tracks, hoping to get an idea of where the critters got off to.



Spoiler: Die Roll



(Tracking base roll?) = 53


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 6, 2019)

Coldtree shrugs at the Maldrog.  "The important thing is that the skunks won't be back."  He will pull apart the den to make sure there is no place for the varmints, or anything else, to nest in again.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 6, 2019)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Taka replies, in... Orngaddrin,* "They got away; they were much faster than we expected. I'd bet they could even outrun you," ..*.*





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree shrugs at the Maldrog.  "The important thing is that the skunks won't be back."



Tehn picks up a small stone and throws it at the mouthy fellow, hitting him, harmlessly, in the chest.

The Maldrog, who is built like a tree trunk or a boulder, laughs heartily. The Maldrog, as a whole, are good-natured, pranksters. "das war ein Witz, Manner!"

He laughs again and says in Orngaddrin, "I was making a joke at your expense. Lighten up!"

With the similarity in the two languages the three men suspect that two different things were said, but none can be certain of it.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 6, 2019)

*Taka has an idea:* "What if we set a trap for them? We could lay out several snares, with some pieces of meat as the bait. Once they can't run away, killing them will be easy enough. What say the rest of you?'


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 6, 2019)

*Mission Accomplished*... ?



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka sheathes his sword, and starts looking around, trying to find tracks, hoping to get an idea of where the critters got off to.





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree... will pull apart the den to make sure there is no place for the varmints, or anything else, to nest in again.



Since the fire had been contained, the miners help pull apart the burnt remains of the varmint den. Tehn assist Taka in looking for signs of departure for the stinking pests. The mountainside is profuse with the passage of small animals and various game trails. At this short tenure, the two quickly realize that they will not find a definitive trail. The miners return to town, leaving the three to discuss things among themselves.

Tehn uses some vegetation to wipe some of the suet from his face and arms. He generally resorts to Orngaddrin when speaking with others, not being nearly as proficient with Hebrian. "Well friends, I do not think I am ready to jump from a cliff just yet. Do you want to look into this spider problem next?"

ALL CHARACTERS RECEIVE 1 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 6, 2019)

Coldtree ignores the Maldrog since he feels anything he says will be taken in a bad context.  To Taka he says, "I thought about using some meat for bait, but that would waste even more food and we don't even know if it will catch the thieves we are after.  The den is destroyed and the skunks escaped us, so maybe they will look for an easier life elsewhere.  Too bad, because I really wanted some new gloves.  I vote that we investigate the spider problem, and if we hear about more meat being stolen we can come back to this issue."


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 7, 2019)

*A Blight-Born Beast of a Spider*

Chalking up the misadventure with the skunks to whatever belief system satisfies each man, the three quit the burnt area and return to town. Some of the Maldrog miners, always the pranksters, make jokes about the coverage of suet, but all is intended in good nature; and after a few retorts back about food and banadaging, the jokers leave off.

After a night's rest and some washing, a brief discussion with Migdon reveals that he has not been back to shaft 2, after seeing such a large spider. Carrying some dried meat and refreshing their water supplies, the three head westward out of the pass, then turn south at the lower elevation to bring them to the entrance of the beneficial iron producing shaft 2. It is really more of a straight mine than a shaft, since it bores horizontally into the mountain face, but the Orngaddrin tend to call every mine a shaft.



Sure enough, sitting contentedly in the mouth of its newly confiscated home, is a huge brownish spider. The fine hairs on its body twitch and the multiple eyes on its head rove in wary vigilance. It seems there will be no way sneak up on the thing.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 8, 2019)

Coldtree nocks an arrow to his bow and nods to let the others have time to get in position.  If he goes before the spider, he will shoot at it.  If the spider closes to melee before he can get a shot off, he will drop the bow and use his hands.


Spoiler: Rolls



53, 08 (bleh, hopefully that's not too bad)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 8, 2019)

Taka waits for Coldtree to either release his arrow, or drop his bow, and then charges in to stab the thing with his sword!



Spoiler: Die Rolls



Reaction base roll: 28. Meh.
Attack Roll (Sword) base roll: 99 + 99!!!! YESSSS!
I think we have a dead spider!


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 8, 2019)

*Arachnophobia*?



Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree nocks an arrow...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka waits for Coldtree to... release... then charges...




Tehn moves forward of Coldtree but takes great care in not interfering with his aim and moves slightly downhill to his right. ~If the spider attacks me first, so be it. If not, maybe I can get a hold of it before it gets to Coldtree.~

Coldtree moves to within 4 paces of the spider who, though wary, seems content to sit, sunning itself. Perhaps it is momentarily sated on the flood of some recent foe. Medium bow range gives even odds of a good shot. Any closer may and the spider may attack, first.


Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Coldtree: 13(launch) + 14(accuracy) + 15(clarity) + 53(d100) = 95
Spider: 24(defensiveness) + 48(d100) = 72
damage: 95 - 72 = 23% * 10 = 2 - 6(deflect)


The arrow flies true but careens off the chitinous covering of the exoskeleton. The spider makes a disgusting, gurgling, clacking noise as it races toward the men, running directly at Coldtree.


Spoiler: Reaction



Readiness + Speed + Clarity + d100
Spider: 16 + 24 + 0 + 48 = 88
Coldtree: 13 + 14 + 15 + 08 = 50
Taka: 14 + 12 + 15 + 28 = 69
Tehn: 14 + 15 + 14 + 23 = 66





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Spider: 250(movement) - 88(reaction) = 162
Coldtree: 12(armor) - 12(strength) + 20(fist) - 50(reaction) = 0
Taka: 12(armor) - 14(strength) = 0 + 50(sword) - 69(reaction) = 0
Tehn: 12(armor) - 13(strength) = 0 + 100(way) - 66 = 34





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Tehn: 18(bending) + 14(heat) + 13(d100) = 45
Spider: 16(conditioning) + 48(d100) = 64, resisted





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Taka: 16(aggression) + 12(accuracy) + 14(fury) + 99(d100) + 99(luck) = 240
Spider: 16(readiness) + 24(defensiveness) + 48(d100) = 88
damage: 240 - 88 = 152% * 10 = 15 - 6(deflect) = 9
Body: 1 - 9 = -8, dead


Angered but unhurt by the arrow to the face, the spider charges at Coldtree. Tehn manages to rake hand across the spider as it goes by, but the creature is able to resist being unnaturally heat. Taka fares much better, bring down his short sword with a mighty powerful blow, he cracks open the chitinous covering like cracking a nut. The bisected spiders sprays vital fluid on the nearby brush as the parts fall at the feet of Coldtree, who stood with fist ready had it made it to him.








*OOC:*


All characters receive 5 DP. Coldtree has lost 1 arrow.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 8, 2019)

*Taka's brow furrows in thought for a moment, then he speaks:* "The spider's shell totally deflected your arrow. I wonder if the carapace could be made into some sort of protective covering, like a shin guard or bracer?"


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 8, 2019)

Coldtree nods.  "Nice strike.  My bow seems pretty useless so far.  Fortunately I will not need to carry it much longer."  He examines the spider and claims the fangs.  "These will make a nice trophy, and proof of kill.  Let's examine the area to make sure there's no nest about."  Coldtree will search the area for a spider nest or anything else interesting.


Spoiler: Rolls



34, 72


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 8, 2019)

*That Was Easy*



Spoiler: Animal Preparation



Ecology + Analysis + d100 =>20
Coldtree: 14 + 15 + 34 > 20


It is only a simple task to collect the shiny black fangs from the spider, without breaking them. Various indigenous peoples have been observed to wear the parts of animals that they have killed on a thong about their necks or hanging from a belt as a fetish.

Just inside the mouth of the mine are the remains of several small animals in various stages of decay, once having been food for the now dead spider. Fortunately, there does not seem to be any more live beasts within the shaft. Poking around in the debris, it appears that the spider was eating mostly conies and rodents, but birds, too, are among the fallen.

Tehn begins to clean the refuse from the mine entrance, knowing that the community will want to continue to draw upon its rich vein. As he does so, Taka notices a sticky pouch, about the size of a man's head attached to the floor at the crease of the rise. The three are not certain, but it appears to be an egg pouch from the spider. Without further ado, it is heated to the point of incineration. No more giant spiders from that female.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 1 DP. Coldtree has collected 1 set of spider fangs.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 9, 2019)

Coldtree will bind the spider fangs with a leather strap, and tie it tight to his wrist.  If anyone wants proof of the spider's death he will show the fangs.  Later, when he has time to meditate alone, he will focus his will on the fangs to see if they can grant him any insights.


Spoiler: Find Way Proclivity



85


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 12, 2019)

Taka will examine the remains of the conies and rodents, knowing that the teeth, skulls, and feet are sometimes said to bring good luck. He also collects what feathers he can from the fowl corpses. He will concentrate upon these remains, focusing his will, attempting to ascertain any proclivities that might be present.



Spoiler: Die Roll for Proclivity



Base roll = 80


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 12, 2019)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree will bind the spider fangs with a leather strap, and tie it tight to his wrist.  If anyone wants proof of the spider's death he will show the fangs.  Later, when he has time to meditate alone, he will focus his will on the fangs to see if they can grant him any insights.





Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Effectiveness: Ecology + Analysis + d100 => 80
Ecology: Mind + Collegiate + Knowledge
Analysis: Essence + Collegiate + Adhesion
Coldtree: 15(ecology) + 16(analysis) + 85(d100) > 80
Time: 10 days / 116(effectiveness) = 2 hours, 4 minutes


The time is not short, but Coldtree has the patience for it. After just over two hours of mulling over the fangs and rolling them around in his hands, he realizes that, when worn, they will enhance the relationship between the flow of blood within his body and the function of his body (Cohesion +1).



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka will examine the remains of the conies and rodents, knowing that the teeth, skulls, and feet are sometimes said to bring good luck. He also collects what feathers he can from the fowl corpses. He will concentrate upon these remains, focusing his will, attempting to ascertain any proclivities that might be present.



Sure that he has seen various indigenous peoples with such trinkets, Taka is greatly disappointed to find that nothing of the remains triggers his curiosity. Perhaps being drained of blood and life in such the way as a spider consumes the insides of their prey, ruins any potential proclivity such remains might have had.

In the interim, Tehn occupies himself with scouting about the area, looking for potential game or potential threats. Once Coldtree is satisfied and ready, the three return to town. Tehn grabs part of the bisected spider and carries it with him. Triumphantly returning to town, Tehn jibes at a few of the Orngaddrin and throws the remains in the middle of the main path. The three are congratulated on their success. All the Orngaddrin spit at the remains and kick dirt on them.

Gebbrik gathers the attention of the three. "I know that, bolstered by this success, you will want to look into that mystery of the loss of Dreg, but I was hoping you might do something a bit more mundane first. It was a great idea shoring up the bottom of the smokehouse with rock as you did, but it looks like some foraging ants have burrowed into the building holding our grain stores. Perhaps you could follow the beaten path and find the nest?"

"A couple of the other miners thought it would be a simple matter, and one of them ended up dragging the other back. He is still in the medic hut with his leg swollen. Your choice, of course."

ALL CHARACTERS RECEIVE 2 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 12, 2019)

*Taka nods,* "Sounds exciting, and in addition, it is necessary. Count me in, of course. I look forward to another excursion."

Taka intends to borrow an axe from one of the Orngaddrin, and cut down a small tree before heading out; knowing that sharp objects skip off of the armored carapace of giant insects, he wants to make a heavy club with which to smash them. If any of the Orngaddrin already have a suitable club, he will ask about either borrowing it, or perhaps trading for it.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 12, 2019)

Coldtree nods to Gebbrik.  "I guess we're the exterminators for now.  We'll deal with the ants."  He will look into what poisons the community might have, and procure some to use on the bugs.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 14, 2019)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Taka nods,* "Sounds exciting, and in addition, it is necessary. Count me in, of course. I look forward to another excursion."
> 
> Taka intends to borrow an axe from one of the Orngaddrin, and cut down a small tree before heading out; knowing that sharp objects skip off of the armored carapace of giant insects, he wants to make a heavy club with which to smash them. If any of the Orngaddrin already have a suitable club, he will ask about either borrowing it, or perhaps trading for it.



Tehn rolls his eyes, shrugs his shoulders, and mumbles in Amiradthan. By the tone and the expression on his face, it is obvious that he is being sarcastic. "Oh, da. zakhvatyvayushche."

The miners look at Taka, sidelong, at their lack of understanding for the motivation of such a strange request. Axes are rather limited in town. Once it is understood why Taka wants one, one of the Maldrog takes a long handle from a miner's pick and offers it to him. "Gut zum schnappen, Ja!?" he offers in Maldrog.








*OOC:*


Wooden Club: arm length, hinder 40, damage 5
NOTE:
Feel free to add leather knee boots to each character.
Knee Boots: coverage 20%, hinder 4, deflect 4, soak 1








Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree nods to Gebbrik.  "I guess we're the exterminators for now.  We'll deal with the ants."  He will look into what poisons the community might have, and procure some to use on the bugs.



Gebbrik wrinkles his brow. "I do not known this word 'exterminator,' but thank you for seeing to this problem."

When Coldtree lets Taka and Tehn know that he is looking for something to possibly poison the ants, Tehn suggests that they first look into the storehouse to see what is being eaten. A hole has been bored under the wall of the building, large enough to allow Taka to pass his fist through. Inside, it appears that the ants are specifically selecting the corn.

Tehn makes a gesture of quiet, closes the door to the building, then takes a handful of corn in each hand, offering them toward the other two men. "Which handful would you like to eat?"

Being themselves sensitive to the manipulation of Waylines, both men instinctively select the right hand, knowing something is wrong with the grain in his left, even though they were both removed from the same sack. "Being a cook, I have had some time to test the possibilities with this particular talent. What I did is the reverse manipulation of how I removed the skunk stench from us. It works on anything other than water, but I am not strong enough to make it deadly. If you were to eat this, you would fall asleep. I have done this to Dregg several times since he is such... was such an obnoxious drunk.  It should work the same on the ants. We should take some of the corn with us and make it toxic once we find the bed."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 14, 2019)

*Taka smiles broadly, and replies, in Orngaddrin:* "Ja, dit is perfect voor het inslaan van grote bugs!"









*OOC:*


 Yes, this is perfect for smashing big bugs! 







Taka laughs, as he takes the handle that the Maldrog offered.

*Taka adds,* "What did you want in trade for it?"


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 14, 2019)

> I do not known this word 'exterminator,'





It's Coldtree's turn to roll his eyes.  "It means we handle pest control.  Let me try again, yes, we smash bugs good."

Later at the storehouse with Tehn and Taka, hereby to be addressed as T&T, Coldtree will take a handful of corn and practices making it toxic.  "If this succeeds in putting the ants to sleep, then that will make this much easier."
He will try to replicate what they did at the meat storage, filling in the ant hole with stones and fortifying the entire base where it needs it.


Spoiler: Roll



31


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 15, 2019)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka laughs, as he takes the handle that the Maldrog offered. Taka adds, "What did you want in trade for it?"



The miner shoos him off. The expression on his face conveys that he considered the question to be silly. "We have plenty of tools. It is not personally mine."


Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree will take a handful of corn and practices making it toxic.  "If this succeeds in putting the ants to sleep, then that will make this much easier."
> He will try to replicate what they did at the meat storage, filling in the ant hole with stones and fortifying the entire base where it needs it.



Coldtree shows even more talent for manipulating the toxicity of the grain than Tehn did.

It seems obvious that the ants actually dug out their access hole. It is a simple matter to block it. Taking the exact same path every time, a narrow beaten line has formed from the storehouse to the wilds. It is almost the size of a trail left by a fowler, giving an indication of the size of the ants.

Ants being diurnal instead of nocturnal, the three hope to have an easier time of eliminating them as a problem. The men cannot exactly follow the tiny trail, but it is easy enough to locate even after having to take a detour. Maybe only 50 paces from town, three burnt orange colored ants are seen walking the bath, at a pace apart, back toward the storehouse. The ants are intent on their path and have not yet noticed the men. The ants are close, though. It will only take them about 4 seconds to close the distance.

Tehn cocks his head to the left and snorts. "At least we know we are on the right path, but I do not think we will be baiting these three. Taka looks like it is time for that stick."











*OOC:*


Provide at least 2 random rolls and state immediate intention.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 15, 2019)

Taka will stand still, and attempt to stay out of sight; when the ants pass him, he will attack the closest one.



Spoiler: Base Die Rolls



First roll: 84, Second roll: (99+69) = 168


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 17, 2019)

Coldtree intends to stand in the path the ants will take and waits for them to draw near.  When they are close enough he will touch attack with Way to toxify the ants, attempting to poison them as he did with the corn.


Spoiler: Rolls



51, 100(+21)


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 18, 2019)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka will stand still, and attempt to stay out of sight; when the ants pass him, he will attack the closest one.





Spoiler: Hide



Taka: 12(stealth) / 2(size) = 6 + 84(d100) = 90
Ant: 12(observation) x 2(chemoreception) = 24 + 79 = 103





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree intends to stand in the path the ants will take and waits for them to draw near.  When they are close enough he will touch attack with Way to toxify the ants, attempting to poison them as he did with the corn.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rolls
> ...



Noticing that there are three ants, Tehn moves to the opposite side of the trail as Taka's hiding position, hoping to close on the last ant in line and kick it while manipulating mechanical waylines to thump it with a high frequency sound.








*OOC:*


No Surprise






As it passes parallel to Taka, the first ant lifts its head from sniffing its path and turns it to look directly at the big man, ignores him, looks up the path at Coldtree, and charges forward. The second ant looks up at the same time as the first and diverts from the path to run at Taka. The third ant moves to face Tehn as he runs in at it.


Spoiler: Reaction



Readiness + Speed + Clarity + d100
Taka: 16 + 12 + 15 + 84 = 127
Coldtree: 14 + 15 + 17 + 51 = 97
Tehn: 14 + 16 + 14 + 72 = 116
Ants: 21 + 12 + 0 + 78 = 101





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Hindrance - Reaction
Taka: 16(clothing) - 14(strength) + 200(movement/club) - 127 = 75
Ant2: 200(movement) - 101 = 99
Coldtree: 12(clothing) -12(strength) + 100(manipulation) - 97 = 3
Ant1: 99
Tehn: 16(clothing) -13(strength) + 200(movement) - 116 = 87
Ant3: 99





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Aggression + Accuracy + Fury + d100
Taka: 18 + 12 + 14 + 99 + 69(luck) = 212
Tehn: 15 + 17 + 14 + 89 = 127
Ants: 21 + 12 + 0 + 78 = 103

Finesse + Accuracy + Clarity + d100
Coldtree: 14 + 15 + 17 + 100 + 21(luck) = 167





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Readiness + Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Ant2: 21 + 12 + 0 + 78 = 103
damage: 212 - 103 = 109 * 5 = 5 - 2(chitin) = 3
Mind: 2 - 3 = -1, unconscious
Body: 1 - 1 = 0, dead
Ant1: irrelevant
Ant3: 103
damage: 127 - 103 = 24% * 3 = 1 - 2(chitin), ineffective





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Bending + ?? + d100
Coldtree: 18 + 17(toxicity) + 121 = 156
Tehn: 20 + 14 + 89 = 123





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Ant1: 21(conditioning) + 78(d100) = 99
damage: 156 - 99 = 57% * 10 = 6
Mind: 2 - 6 = -4, unconscious
Ant3: 21(conditioning) + 78(d100) = 99
damage: 123 - 99 = 24% * 10 = 2
Mind: 2 - 2 = 0, unconscious


As the ant charges at Taka, the big man swing his newly acquired club before it can reach him. The force of the might blow is just enough to crack open the hard exoskeleton and kill the ant.

As Coldtree waits for the ant to approach him, he whips his hand forward like and adder as he slides his position to his right. Just touching the ant, before it can act, the insect suddenly turns belly up and begins twitching its legs.

Tehn leaps forward onto the ant's path, kicking the insect before it can bite. While the kicks sends the tiny creature away, it causes no damage to it, but the painful sound that only that ant can hear, causes it to shake like it is having a siezure.








*OOC:*


All characters receive 5 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 19, 2019)

Once the ants are down, Coldtree will take out his portion of the corn.  If it is not toxified already, he will toxify it, and then spread it around along the trail towards the ant bed.  He does not want to have to face an army of these bugs.
He says, "We shouldn't just thrown the corn down their hole, they might just clear it away as detritus.  If we leave it for them to find it they will take it back to their queen to eat."
Once the poison is distributed, Coldtree will go back to the ants and attempt to find any pieces with Way proclivity.


Spoiler: Roll



01


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Kwargrow said:


> Once the ants are down, Coldtree will take out his portion of the corn.  If it is not toxified already, he will toxify it, and then spread it around along the trail towards the ant bed.  He does not want to have to face an army of these bugs.
> He says, "We shouldn't just thrown the corn down their hole, they might just clear it away as detritus.  If we leave it for them to find it they will take it back to their queen to eat."



Tehn takes a rock and bashes his ant, making sure it is dead. He looks down the tiny path from the direction the ants had approached. "That is a good idea, but I do not see any sign of a bed. The path, though, continues on out of sight down the hill."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 20, 2019)

*Taka says, *"Let's get a little closer to the bed before we spread our corn. Ants collect the nearest resources first."


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Kwargrow said:


> Once the poison is distributed, Coldtree will go back to the ants and attempt to find any pieces with Way proclivity.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Roll
> ...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Taka says, *"Let's get a little closer to the bed before we spread our corn. Ants collect the nearest resources first."



Tehn carries the remains of his ant back nearer the others. "I do not know much about ants, but most things are lazy if left to their own devices."

Seeing that the three are not as near the ant bed as first suspected, Coldtree holds off on distributing the corn. Since his ant is still twitching, he hits it with a rock until it quits.


Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Effectiveness: Ecology + Analysis + d100 => 80
Coldtree: 15 + 17 + 01 < 80
Tehn: 19 + 14 + 11 < 80


After picking over the ant remains, neither Coldtree nor Tehn find anything useful about them. Discarding them away from the path, the three men decide to move farther along.

After traveling for a couple of more minutes, the three see what has to be the ant bed. Against the root bole of a large fallen tree, a large pile of rocks has been meticulously structured to make a stable dome. The dome has several bores about the size of Taka's fist. Each hole has a beaten path leading from it.

Careful not to approach too closely for fear of the sound of footfalls traveling through the ground, Coldtree sprinkles the toxic corn along three notable paths. The three men sit back and wait, for there is nothing more to do at this point.

In under an hour, an ant emerges from the front hole and marches along the path, coming to the sprinkled corn. Its antennae flick over the substance, before it collects one and marches back in it hole. Shortly thereafter, other ants exit and collect more corn. In short order, all three piles of corn have been collected by the ants. Based on the timing and number of simultaneously visible ants, it is estimated that six to ten of the insects occupy this nest.








*OOC:*


All characters receive 2 DP. Coldtree receives an extra 2 for the idea.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 21, 2019)

Coldtree says, "Ok, so skunks are our nemeses, but we can handle ants and spiders.  It's a start."
Since they are far from the mine he will make a search for medicinal plants.


Spoiler: Roll



78


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 21, 2019)

Taka will take some time out to look for raw ores and minerals.



Spoiler: Base rolls



Raw Metal Ores: 18. Meh.
Minerals and Stones: 96 + 19 = 115. Yay!


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 22, 2019)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree says, "Ok, so skunks are our nemeses, but we can handle ants and spiders.  It's a start."
> Since they are (distant) from (town or any) mine, he will make a search for medicinal plants.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka will take some time out to look for raw ores and minerals.



It appears to be late afternoon when no more ants have emerged from the bed for some time. As the other two set themselves to new tasks, Tehn calls out, "Hey! This  toxin will only put the ants to sleep. I do not think any of us have the talent, yet, for making it fatal. We really need to tear down this bed and make sure the ants are dead."

Realizing the easy oversight in the face of success, the men halt their new activities to dismantle the ant bed. Seven ants, in total, are discovered, all twitching and kicking like the ones that Tehn and Coldtree had incapacitated earlier. The three decide to take turns with Taka's pick handle in making sure they all stop twitching, making jokes at the expense of the ant's demise.

"I am not satisfied that there is nothing more. mystically, to the ants. I am going to poke around at these remains for a bit."


Spoiler: Prospecting



Effectiveness: Ecology + Clarity + d100
Ecology: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Clarity: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion
Coldtree: 15 + 18 + 78 = 111
Taka: 12 + 17 = 29 + 18 = 47, 29 + 96 + 19 = 144


Looking around the immediate area until it become too dark to do so further, Coldtree discovers some small handfuls of edible nuts, berries, and even mushrooms. He also discovers and entire basketful of edible greens, but nothing medicinal.

Taka gives up very quickly with regard to searching for ore. It is known that the Orngaddrin have, what are called sniffers, who prospect the area for new veins. It is likely that these Mhytres are sensitive to various waylines without being able to manipulate them. He is much more successful with minerals, finding individual stones of slate and flint, a semi-translucent, shiny yellow stone, and a semi-translucent, dark, burgundy stone, but what really piques his joy is the head sized, gray boulder with bright red streaks running through it.


Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Effectiveness: Ecology + Analysis + d100 => 60 + 20*rarity
Analysis: Essence + Collegiate + Adhesion
Tehn: 19 + 14 + 89 = 122, success
Time: 10 days * rarity / effectiveness <= Will. 10 days / 122 = 1 hour 58 minutes


With the new set of ant remains, Tehn is able to discover that their mandibles, when carried, will enhance the mystical relationship between the life of the being and the blood of that being (Cohesion +1) and that the stingers, when held in hand while manipulating chemical way lines will double the effectiveness with regard to toxicity. (Toxin x2)

As night falls in and a camp is made near the strewn remains of the ant bed, the three satisfy themselves that this was a successful day. In addition to providing some greens for the evening meal, Coldtree also shot a couple of conies.








*OOC:*


All characters receive 2 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 22, 2019)

After the ants are dead, Taka will gather up the various stones he collected, and check them for proclivities.


Spoiler: Base rolls



66, 29, 80, 76, 60


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 22, 2019)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> After the ants are dead, Taka will gather up the various stones he collected, and check them for proclivities.





Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Effectiveness: Ecology + Analysis + d100 => 60 + 20*rarity
Ecology: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Analysis: Essence + Collegiate + Adhesion
Taka: 12 + 16 + 66 = 95, success
Time: 10 days * rarity / effectiveness <= Will. 10 days / 95 = 2 hours 32 minutes


Not particularly needing to see to analyze the stones, Taka, rolls each around in his hands for a time, while the three eat a meager meal around their small fire. The time necessary to successfully analyze each one, requires him to put some aside and wait until morning.

Slate and flint are both used for the purpose of weaponry by various indigenous nomads. Taka senses that when held in hand by a Bender who is manipulating mechanical waylines with respect to sound, the slate will disintegrate, doubling the effectiveness, and the flint will double the effectiveness of manipulating electromagnetic waylines with respect to shock. The yellow stone, called sunstone, has two uses. When carried by all but an Aberrant Bender it will enhance the effectiveness of the wielder's personality; and when held in hand by Bender who is manipulating mystical waylines with regard to damaging the mind of another, it will double the effectiveness. The burgundy stone, called Heartstone, when carried by all but an Aberrant Bender will enhance the relationship between life and bodily function.

The boulder contains seven individual, red flecked stones, called Bloodstones, that when carried by all but an Aberrant Bender will enhance the overall health of the wielder.

Tehn keeps one pair of ant pinchers, making a necklace from them and a piece of gut string. He also asks for one of the bloodstones.


Spoiler: Collectibles



*Animal Parts*:

Ant Pinchers: 9, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 10, {Toxin x2}
*Stone*:

Bloodstone: 7, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1, (Confluence +1)
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 22, 2019)

Taka gives a Bloodstone to both Tehn and Coldtree. Taka takes the Heartstone, and also one pair of ant pincers. He also takes a Bloodstone for himself. He will begin to construct an ornate, knotted, leather cord necklace for himself.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 23, 2019)

Coldtree takes the Bloodstone and puts it in his pocket.  He says, "Perhaps we could sell the stuff we don't need."


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 25, 2019)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree takes the Bloodstone and puts it in his pocket.  He says, "Perhaps we could sell the stuff we don't need."



Tehn agrees with the assessment stated by Coldtree. "We may not be able to pawn off these pinchers, but I will bet that the rest of those red flecked stones will go. I think we should keep the stingers. We may be able to make use of them ourselves, in the coming days."

Camp is broken and cleaned of residue by mid morning, and the three men return to town carrying a few of the broken ant carcasses as evidence of success. Many of the miners are quite surprised at the size of the ants, having never before seen them so close.

Gebbrik is so pleased with the success, that he pays the men an extra 'tenwage', which is 100 shillings each. He nods his head several times as he begins to speak in his voice that sounds like his mouth is full of gravel. "Ten ants total, you say? Destroyed the whole bed? That is great news. I can see that those things would have become an even bigger problem in no time at all."

He pauses for a moment, considering his next words. "In the face of this good news, I have some bad news. One of the other miners grew skeptical of Tamus's story about Dreg. They left for shaft 9 at the same time you went to take care of the spider problem. Neither man has returned. I would suggest caution if you are still willing to look into this. It sounds a touch mystical to me."


Spoiler: Negotiate



Effectiveness: Coercion + Clarity + d100
Coercion: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Persona
Clarity: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion
Taka: 13 + 17 + 50 = 80
Coldtree: 17 + 19 + 50 = 86
Tehn: 21 + 15 + 50 = 86


Not only are the three able to interest others in purchasing the 'bloodstones', but seven of the nine pinchers sell as well. After some negotiation with the buyers, the return averages out to be 7 shillings per item, giving a total of 77.


Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:

Shillings: 377
*Animal Parts*:

Ant Pinchers: 2, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 10, {Toxin x2}
*Stone*:

Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}











*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. If not fluent, each character improves 1% in Maldrog and Amiradtha.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 25, 2019)

Coldtree thanks Gebbrik, and says with a serious tone, "I'm still willing to investigate the missing miners, and although I don't speak for my friends, I think they will too.  As long as there aren't any skunks waiting for us in the mines, we should be ok."
When he turns back to T&T he puts on a conspirators grin, and says where only they can hear,  "Now two miners are missing, which means twice the prestige of solving this problem.  We should prepare well for this mission."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 27, 2019)

*Taka nods,* "We should go to Shaft 9 and look around. And we should be heavily armed when we do so. Lead the way, Coldtree. I am with you."


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 27, 2019)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree thanks Gebbrik, and says... "We should prepare well for this mission."





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Taka nods,* "We should... be heavily armed..."



Tehn gives Taka a sidelong glance, "Heavily armed with what? This is what we have; besides, your arms are heavy enough!"

Like some poor sot who is terrible at making jokes, he then laughs too hard at his own humor. The three provision themselves with water and dried food.

The trip to shaft 9 takes several hours to walk. The trail northward from behind the tavern is easy enough to see and well marked, but it proceeds higher into the mountains. If Tamus and the other miner happen to be headed back, they will be impossible to miss, for the two groups should meet head-on.

Game trails do periodically cross the main path. Though they could be followed, it would not be by mistake, for the main path contains signage with a printed number designated the mine. By midmorning at one of these junctures, some large beetles appear to be eating on a carcass.

Moving closer, the beetles, which are about the size of a person's head, seem to be oblivious to their surroundings, but the remains of what looks like a goat and the carrion scarabs are blocking the path. It is highly unlikely that the beetles killed the goat. By the smell, it has probably been dead a while.

Tehn prods Coldtree. "What was that word you called us?... Exterminators. Right, Looks like this is becoming a habit. Here, each of you take one of the ant stingers incase you want to use it. I doubt we can just walk by."











*OOC:*


It is not necessary to add disposable items to the characters records. Each character receives 1 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 27, 2019)

> And we should be heavily armed when we do so





> Heavily armed with what?



Coldtree grins and holds up his hands, calloused from his years of training.  "These are my weapons.  I actually meant we should bring plenty of food and water in case we have to go deep into the mine."
Later, at the beetle encounter, he says in Hebrian, "Back in East Port we had squads of people whose job it was to wipe out pest infestations in the city.  We called them 'exterminators' because their job wasn't done until the entire infestation was wiped out."  He holds up his hand and manipulates Way to let fire play over his fingers.  "I wonder how these bugs will taste roasted in their shells?"
Coldtree will move up the left flank, away from the goat to approach the beetles from behind.  Whenever a beetle draws near, he will punch it and Heat with Way.


Spoiler: Rolls



93(+77), 76


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 3, 2019)

Taka will follow suit, attacking one of the beetles with a slightly different tactic; using the axe handle, he will attempt to smash one of the beetles by hitting it on the back, at the crease where the wings fold together. Taka will augment the attack with Way, to make the blow land with more force than normal.


Spoiler: Base Rolls



Initiative: 24
Way Manipulation (Thump): 75
Attack Base Roll: 81


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 3, 2019)

Spoiler: Reaction



Effectiveness: readiness + speed + clarity + d100
Readiness: Body + Combat + Motility
Speed: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Clarity: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion
Coldtree: 15 + 15 + 20 + 93 + 77 = 220
Maka: 17 + 12 + 17 + 24 = 70
Tehn: 14 + 21 + 15 + 59 = 109
Beetles: 21 + 12 + 0 + 64 = 97





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Coldtree: 12(armor) - 12(strength) + 100(manipulation) - 220 ~ 0
Taka: 16(armor) - 14(strength) + 100(manipulation) - 70 = 32
Tehn: 16(armor) - 15(strength) + 100(manipulation) - 109 ~ 0
Beetles: 100(excretion) - 97 = 3





Spoiler: Aggressive Assault



Effectiveness: aggression + accuracy + fury + d100
Aggression: Body + Combat + Strength
Accuracy: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Fury: Essence + Collegiate + Confluence
Coldtree: 15 + 15 + 20 + 76 = 131
Taka: 18 + 12 + 16 + 81 = 127
Tehn: 15 + 21 + 14 + 79 = 129
Beetles: 21 + 12 + 0 + 84 = 117





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Effectiveness: defend + avoidance + analysis + d100
Defend: Body + Combat + Motility
Avoidance: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Analysis: Essence + Collegiate + Adhesion
Coldtree: 15 + 15 + 19 + 76 = 125
Taka: 17 + 12 + 16 + 81 = 126
Beetle3: 21 + 12 + 0 + 84 = 117
damage: 127 - 117 = 10% * 5 = 1 - 2(soak), ineffective
Beetle5: damage: 129 - 117 = 12% * 3 = 1 - 2(soak), ineffective





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Effectiveness: bending + task + d100
Bending: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Will
Coldtree: 18 + 20(heat) + 93 + 77 = 208
Taka: 16 + 16 + 75(thump) = 107
Tehn: 21 + 15(ionize) + 84 = 120
Beetles: 33(toxicity) + 89 = 122





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Coldtree: 16(conditioning) + 20(clarity) + 76(d100) = 112
damage: 122 - 112 = 10% * 10 = 1 x 2 = 2
Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed
Beetle1: 21(conditioning) + 89(d100) = 110
damage: 208 - 110 = 98% * 10 = 10
Body: 1 - 10 = -9, dead
Taka: 17(conditioning) + 17(clarity) + 75(d100) = 109
damage: 122 - 109 = 13% * 10 = 1 x 2 = 2
Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed
Tehn: 15(conditioning) + 15(clarity) + 75(d100) = 105
damage: 122 - 105 = 17% * 10 = 2
Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed
Beetle5: 110, damage: 120 - 110 = 10% * 10 = 1
Body: 1 - 1 = 0, incapacitated





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree... at the beetle encounter... says in Hebrian, "Back in East Port we had squads of people whose job it was to wipe out pest infestations in the city.  We called them 'exterminators' because their job wasn't done until the entire infestation was wiped out."  He holds up his hand and manipulates (thermal waylines) to let fire play over his fingers.  "I wonder how these bugs will taste roasted in their shells?"
> Coldtree will move up the left flank, away from the goat to approach the beetles from behind.  Whenever a beetle draws near, he will punch it and Heat (it).



As Coldtree moves within 1 pace of the feeding beetles, they immediately stop eating and face him. They are apparently much more aware of their environment than first perceived. Instead of charging toward him, the two nearest beetles hunch their bodies forward and sprays a noxious substance at him, which slightly fogs Coldtree's cognition. Despite being dazed, he leans in, slapping the beetle, causing it to boil to death from the inside.

The second beetle hops forward, after spraying, trying to hook Coldtree with its horn but misses.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka will follow suit, attacking one of the beetles with a slightly different tactic; using the axe handle, he will attempt to smash one of the beetles by hitting it on the back, at the crease where the wings fold together. Taka will augment the attack (by manipulating mechanical waylines to add a pulse of air to the attack, giving the physical blow more force).



Taka lifts his club and moves directly at the feeding beetles. When almost close enough to swing, two of the centrally located insects turn and spray him before he can act. The spray burns his eyes and muddles his thoughts. Bringing his club to bear on one of the beetles only manages to knock it away. What is of greater disappointment is that as he manipulates the mechanical waylines, they unravel when he tries to cause them travel through the wooden handle. Fortunately, the second beetle is ineffective at physically attacking while the first rights itself.

Since Coldtree moved around to the left, Tehn takes the right flank. Reacting more quickly than the beetles, he manages to ineffectively kick one, though mystically causing its insides to become damagingly acidic, incapacitating it. The second beetle then sprays him with the noxious substance.


Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:

Shillings: 377
*Animal Parts*:

Ant Pinchers: 2, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 10, {Toxin x2}
*Stone*:

Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}











*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP. For those not fluent in Hebrian, proficiency improves by 1%.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 3, 2019)

Taka drops the handle, and draws his sword. He intends to try again, this time, without using a wooden implement, and pummeling with the flat of the blade, rather than trying to cut with the edge of it.


Spoiler: Base Rolls



Sword Attack: 75
Manip. Way (Thump): 83


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 3, 2019)

Since heat worked so well, Coldtree will attack another beetle in the same way.


Spoiler: Rolls



19, 64


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 4, 2019)

Spoiler: Reaction



Effectiveness: readiness + speed + clarity + d100
Readiness: Body + Combat + Motility
Speed: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Clarity: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion
Coldtree: 15 + 15 + 20
Maka: 17 + 12 + 17
Tehn: 14 + 21 + 15





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Coldtree: 0 + 20(dazed) + 100(heat) = 120
Taka: 32 + 20(dazed) + 2(clothing) + 40(sword) = 94 + 60(thump) = 154
Tehn: 0 + 20(dazed) + 100(ionize) = 120
Beetles: 3 + 20(attack) = 23, 43, 63, 83, 103, 123, 143





Spoiler: Aggressive Assault



Effectiveness: aggression + accuracy + fury + d100
Aggression: Body + Combat + Strength
Accuracy: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Fury: Essence + Collegiate + Confluence
Coldtree: 15 + 15 + 20 + 19 = 69
Taka: 18 + 12 + 16 + 75 = 121
Tehn: 15 + 21 + 14 + 49 = 99
Beetles: 21 + 12 + 0 + 44 = 77





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Effectiveness: defend + avoidance + analysis + d100
Defend: Body + Combat + Motility
Avoidance: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Analysis: Essence + Collegiate + Adhesion
Coldtree: 15 + 15 + 19 + 64 = 113, dodged
Taka: 17 + 12 + 16 + 75 = 120 - 100(2nd opponent) + 12(kilter) = 32
damage: 77 - 32 = 45% * 2 = 1 - 4(deflect), ineffective x 7
boots: 20 - 7 = 13
Tehn: 14 + 21 + 14 + 70 = 119
Beetles: 21 + 12 + 0 + 65 = 98
3 & 4: damage: 121 - 98 = 23% * 10 = 2 - 2(soak), ineffective
Beetle3: escapes





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Effectiveness: bending + task + d100
Bending: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Will
Coldtree: 18 + 20(heat) + 64(d100) = 102
Taka: 16 + 16(thump) + 83(d100) = 115
Tehn: 21 + 15(ionize) + 69(d100) = 105





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Beetle1: dead.
Beetle2: 21(conditioning) + 65(d100) = 86
damage: 102 - 86 = 16% * 10 = 2
Body: 1 - 2 = -1, incapacitated.
Beetle4: 86
damage: 115 - 86 = 29% * 10 = 3
Mind: 2 - 3 = -1, unconscious
Beetle5: incapacitated.
Beetle6: damage: 105 - 86 = 19% * 10 = 2
Body: 1 - 2 = -1, incapacitated.





Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: dazed, Mind: 10 - 2 = 8
Taka: dazed, Mind: 10 - 2 = 8
Tehn: dazed, Mind: 10 - 2 = 8





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka drops the handle, and draws his sword... pummeling with the flat of the blade, rather than trying to cut with the edge of it.



Subconsciously exchanging the pickax handle for his sword, takes a mere fraction of the second necessary to generate another thump of air. If the two beetles aggressively trying to stab Taka could effectively pierce his boots with their horns, he might be in trouble; but though the boots sustain some damage, his flesh does not.

Taka finally slaps the first beetle away but does it no harm. Deterred enough from its current meal, the beetle takes flight as it rights itself, again. When Taka swing back at the second beetle, a concussion of air generates a piercing frequency that only the insect can hear. As the sword smack rolls it over, the sound does enough damage to its mind to rob it of consciousness.

Taka can feel the vibration of the agitated waylines resound through his metal weapon for another second or two after the battle is done. It gives him the strong impression that such repeated action may damage his blade. With determination, he set his mind to a solution, knowing that there must be a method for manipulating waylines at a distance, if he could only figure out how to do so.



Kwargrow said:


> Since heat worked so well, Coldtree will attack another beetle in the same way.



Having only one remaining beetle with which to contend, Coldtree fares better at avoiding its horn, all together. He shuufles back and forth, dodging its assault until he can finally lay a hand on it. Slapping the beetle causes no physical harm; and although his manipulation of thermal waylines is not as effective as his first attempt, he still manages to incapacitate his second beetle.

Having no way to realize it, Tehn and Coldtree are of a like mind. Determined to follow through with the success of his first assault, Tehn continues to kick at his second beetle, hoping to ionize its insides by manipulating chemical waylines.

He looks a bit like a dancing jester as he avoids the horn of the insect; but not wanting to be stabbed with a spike as long as his hand, he does not care how he appears. Once he is able to land a foot on the beetle, it is incapacitated in the same manner as the first.

The three men pause to catch their breath after the few seconds of intense battle, allowing the adrenaline to fade from their systems and hoping that their heads will soon clear from the effects of the noxious spray.


Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:

Shillings: 377
*Animal Parts*:

Ant Pinchers: 2, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 10, {Toxin x2}
*Stone*:

Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}











*OOC:*


All characters receive 5 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 5, 2019)

Taka uses his sword to quickly dispatch the beetles that are unconscious. He will look for creases where carapace sections meet, and drive the point of his sword between them.


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 5, 2019)

Coldtree will help dispatch the rest of the beetles still clinging to life.  Taking one of the less damaged corpses, he will manipulate Way to test their parts for proclivity.


Spoiler: Roll



10


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 7, 2019)

Spoiler: Reaction



Effectiveness: readiness + speed + clarity + d100
Readiness: Body + Combat + Motility
Speed: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Clarity: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Coldtree:
Taka:
Tehn:





Spoiler: Aggressive Assault



Effectiveness: aggression + accuracy + fury + d100
Aggression: Body + Combat + Strength
Accuracy: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Fury: Essence + Collegiate + Confluence





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Effectiveness: defend + avoidance + analysis + d100
Defend: Body + Combat + Motility
Avoidance: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Analysis: Essence + Collegiate + Adhesion





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Effectiveness: bending + task + d100
Bending: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Will





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Beetle1: dead.
Beetle2: incapacitated.
Beetle4: unconscious.
Beetle5: incapacitated.
Beetle6: incapacitated.





Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: dazed, Mind: 10 - 2 = 8
Taka: dazed, Mind: 10 - 2 = 8
Tehn: dazed, Mind: 10 - 2 = 8





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka uses his sword to quickly dispatch the beetles...





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree will help dispatch the rest of the beetles still clinging to life.  Taking one of the less damaged corpses, he will (analyze the waylines) to test their parts for proclivity.



Making sure that all of the insects are absolutely dead is a matter of routine. Each man checking the corpse or corpses nearest him, but nothing of the sort can happen for several minutes as each man has to wait for the muddling effects of the noxious spray to clear before he can think clearly. Once fully cognizant, Tehn decides to pry the chitinous elytra from each beetle.
"I do not know if I want to carry a shield, but a pair these hard things fastened end to end should make a good buckler."

Since he had previously been able to determine some usefulness from parts of the ants, Tehn, like Coldtree, sits down afterward to analyze a beetle.


Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Effectiveness: Ecology + Analysis + d100 => 60 + 20 * rarity
Ecology: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Analysis: Essence + Collegiate + Adhesion
Coldtree: 15 + 20 + 10 = 45 < 80
Tehn: 22 + 14 + 50 = 86 > 80


Neither Coldtree nor Tehn is able to find any mystical usefulness within the beetles. While gleaning and analyzing the beetles, the men decide to break from a lunch of dried meats and fruits, washing it down just some of the carried water.

It seems that plenty of time remains of the day to reach shaft 9, and the party moves on, but chance or fate, one, seems to be stacked against those intentions. By mid afternoon, still an hour or more short of the mine, voices are heard of other people approaching from higher elevation to the party's left. The voices have the deep resonance and gravelly tone of a Mhytre, but the words are not recognized and the speech is choppy.

Whoever these people are, they are not Orngaddrin or Maldrog, which means that they are not miners from Midway. Pausing to see what may develop, the newcomers are seen carefully transversing some game trail from higher elevation to lower and they will cross the main path about 7 paces or 14 strides ahead. Moving around boulders and the sparse cover of this elevation are three rudimentary looking Mhytres with stone gray skin, covered in pathetic skins and wielding bone weapons. Though none of the three has ever before seen one, it is deduced that these are Graggorids, one of the known tribes of headhunters. If these three see the party, they will definitely attack. With the sparse cover, it would seem definite that the party will be seen.


Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:

Shillings: 377
*Animal Parts*:

Ant Pinchers: 2, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 10, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
*Stone*:

Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}











*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 8, 2019)

Since it is a three on three fight, Coldtree is confident the group can handle them.  He will quickly find a likely place to hide so that he can get a shot off with his bow first, and prepare an arrow to shoot.  If for some reason the Graggorid attack before he can get a shot off, he will drop the bow immediately and use fists and manipulate Way to channel lightning.


Spoiler: Rolls



67, 61


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 8, 2019)

Taka will duck behind a tree, if he can; knowing that his large frame might still be visible on either side, he tries to manipulate Way to shade his skin and clothing to match the bark of the tree.



Spoiler: Base Die Roll



Manipulate Way: (73)


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 9, 2019)

Spoiler: Obscure



Concealment + various collegiate + d100
Concealment: MInd + Commercial + Knowledge + Motility
Coldtree: 17 + 0 + 67 = 84
Taka: 15 / 2(size) = 8 + 0 + 73 = 81
Tehn: 0 + 14 = 14





Spoiler: Active Search



Effectiveness: Sociology + Clarity + d100
Sociology: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Clarity: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion
Graggorids: 15 + 10 + 75 = 100





Spoiler: Reaction



Effectiveness: readiness + speed + clarity + d100
Readiness: Body + Combat + Motility
Speed: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Clarity: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion
Coldtree: 51 + 61(d100) = 112
Taka: 46 + 73(d100) = 119
Tehn: 51 + 67(d100) = 118
Graggorids: 44 + 72(d100) = 116





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Coldtree: 200(bow) - 112 = 88 or 100(manipulation) - 112 ~ 0
Taka: 2(clothing) - 119 ~ 0
Tehn: 3(clothing) + 40(sword) - 118 ~ 0 & 100(manipulation) - 118 ~ 0
Graggorids: 4(clothing) + 400(movement) - 116 = 288





Spoiler: Aggressive Assault



Effectiveness: aggression + accuracy + fury + d100
Aggression: Body + Combat + Strength
Accuracy: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Fury: Essence + Collegiate + Confluence
Coldtree: 51 + 61(d100) = 112
Tehn: 51 + 61(d100) = 112
Graggorids: 44 + 66(d100) = 110





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Effectiveness: defend + avoidance + analysis + d100
Defend: Body + Combat + Motility
Avoidance: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Analysis: Essence + Collegiate + Adhesion
Coldtree: 50 + 67(d100) = 117
Taka: 45 + 73(d100) = 118
Tehn: 50 + 70(d100) = 120
Graggorids: 44 + 75(d100) = 119





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Effectiveness: Launch + Accuracy + Clarity + d100
Launch: Body + Combat + Motility
Accuracy: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Clarity: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion
Coldtree: 51 + 67(d100) = 118





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



Effectiveness: Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Avoidance: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Analysis: Essence + Collegiate + Adhesion
Graggorids: 25 + 72(d100) = 97
damage: 118 - 97 = 21% * 10 = 2
Body: 8 - 2 = 6, hurt





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Effectiveness: bending + task + d100
Bending: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Will
Coldtree: 18 + 20(shock) + 67(d100) = 105
Tehn: 25 + 15(ionize) + 70(d100) = 110





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Graggorids: 19(conditioning) + 12(fury) + 75(d100) = 106





Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Kwargrow said:


> Since it is a three on three fight, Coldtree is confident the group can handle them.  He will quickly find a likely place to hide so that he can get a shot off with his bow first, and prepare an arrow to shoot.  If for some reason the Graggorid attack before he can get a shot off, he will drop the bow immediately and use fists and manipulate (waylines) to (generate) lightning.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka will duck behind a tree, if he can; knowing that his large frame might still be visible on either side, he tries to manipulate (waylines) to shade his skin and clothing to match the bark of the tree.



Coldtree quickly moves to his left, finding a suitable boulder to duck behind. It is not the best of locations, but it may do. Taka is about four times the girth of any tree at this elevtaion, but with the jagged and broken nature of the rocky terrain, he too manages to find a suitable boulder by moving off to his right. Tehn feels that he was about half a second late to the party and draws his sword, preparing to stand his ground and allow the enemy to come to him. Since he is farther away from them than the other two, it might provide an advantage to the ambush. He does, instinctively, attempt to bend the light around him to provide more shadow.

The Graggorids, watching their surroundings, happen to see the men move and note their locations. Seeing a Faethrin standing in a path wielding a small sword, whets their appetite for blood, even if the Amiradtha looks a bit unnaturally shaded.








*OOC:*


There will be no surprise attack.






Starting their charge from 7 paces away, Coldtree is able to ready and fire an arrow just after they have covered half of that distance. The arrow sticks into the lead Graggorid, causing him to falter, somewhat.

After each enemy reaches his opponent, all following aggressive assaults prove to be ineffective. It seems that the Mhytres are able to resist the attempts to damage them by manipulating waylines, as well. Only the Graggorid that Coldtree shot is currently injured. All three continue to press their assault using their rudimentary bone clubs.


Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:

Shillings: 377
*Animal Parts*:

Ant Pinchers: 2, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 10, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
*Stone*:

Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}











*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 9, 2019)

Since their previous attacks did not fare well, Coldtree will try to poison the Graggorid attacking him in the same manner they did the ants.  He will punch and kick, attempting to use one of the Ant Stingers to increase his chance of success.


Spoiler: Rolls



10, 82


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 9, 2019)

Taka will attempt to disarm his foe, by slashing at the Maldrog's wrist with his sword. If successful, he will follow up with a sword thrust to the abdomen.



Spoiler: Base Die Rolls



Disarm: 65
Thrust: 52


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 10, 2019)

Spoiler: Obscure



Concealment + various collegiate + d100
Concealment: MInd + Commercial + Knowledge + Motility
Coldtree:
Taka:
Tehn: 14





Spoiler: Reaction



Effectiveness: readiness + speed + clarity + d100
Readiness: Body + Combat + Motility
Speed: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Clarity: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion
Coldtree:
Taka:
Tehn:





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Coldtree: 20(punch), 100(toxicity) = 20, 40, 60, 80, 100
Taka: 2(clothing) + 40(sword) = 42, 84
Tehn: 3(clothing) + 40(sword), 3(clothing) + 100(toxicity) = 43, 86, 100
Graggorids: 15(clothing) + 40(club) = 55, 110





Spoiler: Aggressive Assault



Effectiveness: aggression + accuracy + fury + d100
Aggression: Body + Combat + Strength
Accuracy: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Fury: Essence + Collegiate + Confluence
Coldtree: 51 + 10(d100) = 61
Taka: 46 + 65(d100), 52(d100) = 111, 98
Tehn: 51 + 38(d100) = 89
Graggorids: 44 + 33(d100) = 77





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Effectiveness: defend + avoidance + analysis + d100
Defend: Body + Combat + Motility
Avoidance: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Analysis: Essence + Collegiate + Adhesion
Coldtree: 50 + 82(d100) = 132
Taka: 45 + 52(d100) = 97
Tehn: 50 + 14(shade) + 67(d100) = 131
Graggorids: 44 + 62(d100) = 106





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



Effectiveness: Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Avoidance: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Analysis: Essence + Collegiate + Adhesion
Graggorid1: Body: 8 - 2 = 6, hurt





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Effectiveness: bending + task + d100
Bending: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Will
Coldtree: 18 + 21(toxicity) = 39 x 2(stinger) = 78 + 82(d100) = 160
Tehn: 25 + 15(toxicity) = 40 x 2(stinger) = 80 + 77(d100) = 157





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Graggorids: 19(conditioning) + 12(clarity) + 72(d100) = 103
Graggorid1: damage: 160 - 103 = 57% * 10 = 6
MInd: 8 - 6 = 2, dazed
Graggorid3: damage: 157 - 103 = 54% * 10 = 5
Mind: 8 - 5 = 3, dazed





Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Kwargrow said:


> Since their previous attacks did not fare well, Coldtree will try to poison the Graggorid attacking him in the same manner they did the ants.  He will punch and kick, attempting to use one of the Ant Stingers to increase his chance of success.



With his greater speed, Coldtree uses his bare hand and feet to pummel at his opponent several times, while avoiding the leg bone mace of his enemy; albeit, the physical blows are ineffective. However at the fifth contact, Coldtree manipulates chemical waylines to poison his enemy's mind, dissolving an ant stinger in the process to double its effectiveness. The toxicity impairs the cognition of the Graggorid but not quite enough to render him unconscious.


Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka will attempt to disarm his foe, by slashing at the Maldrog's wrist with his sword. If successful, he will follow up with a sword thrust to the abdomen.



Acting slightly faster than his more encumbered opponent does not happen to provide benefit to the assault. Taka can neither disarm his enemy nor follow through with a damaging strike. Likewise, the Graggorid is unable to retaliate. The fight currently seems a stalemate.

Tehn and Coldtree seem to have been on the same wavelength, for he, too, makes use of an ant stinger to poison the mind of his enemy, with similar results.

Though the party, clearly, seems to be gaining the upper hand, the Graggorids are single minded in their continued aggression.


Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:

Shillings: 377
*Animal Parts*:

Ant Pinchers: 2, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 8, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
*Stone*:

Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}











*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 10, 2019)

Taka will riposte, leaving the sword out of position, and attempt to strike the Graggorid in the side of the head, using a reverse elbow strike, augmented by the manipiulation of Way. (Thump)



Spoiler: Base Die Rolls



Elbow: 70
Thump: 55


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 12, 2019)

Now that he has a useful path to attack, Coldtree will use Toxicity against his opponent again, this time without the use of a stinger.


Spoiler: Rolls



16, 54


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 13, 2019)

Spoiler: Obscure



Concealment + various collegiate + d100
Concealment: MInd + Commercial + Knowledge + Motility
Coldtree:
Taka:
Tehn: 14





Spoiler: Reaction



Effectiveness: readiness + speed + clarity + d100
Readiness: Body + Combat + Motility
Speed: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Clarity: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion
Coldtree:
Taka:
Tehn:





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Coldtree: 20(punch), 100(toxicity) = 20, 40, 60, 80, 100
Taka: 2(clothing) + 40(sword), 20(strike), 100(thump) = 42, 64, 144
Tehn: 3(clothing) + 40(sword), 3(clothing) + 100(toxicity) = 43, 86, 100
Graggorids: 15(clothing) + 40(club) = 55
Graggorid1: 55 + 60(dazed) = 115
Graggorid3: 55 + 50(dazed) = 105





Spoiler: Aggressive Assault



Effectiveness: aggression + accuracy + fury + d100
Aggression: Body + Combat + Strength
Accuracy: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Fury: Essence + Collegiate + Confluence
Coldtree: 51 + 16(d100) = 67
Taka: 46 + 70(d100) = 116
Tehn: 51 + 48(d100) = 99
Graggorids: 44 + 33(d100) = 77





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Effectiveness: defend + avoidance + analysis + d100
Defend: Body + Combat + Motility
Avoidance: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Analysis: Essence + Collegiate + Adhesion
Coldtree: 50 + 16(d100) = 66
Taka: 45 + 70(d100) = 115
Tehn: 50 + 14(shade) + 48(d100) = 112
Graggorids: 44 + 33(d100) = 77
Graggorid2: damage: 116 - 77 = 39% * 2 = 1, 39% * 10 = 4
Mind: 8 - 1 = 7, dazed.
Body: 8 - 4 = 4, hurt.
Graggorid3: damage: 99 - 77 = 22% * 10 = 2
Body: 8 - 2 = 6, hurt.





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



Effectiveness: Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Avoidance: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Analysis: Essence + Collegiate + Adhesion
Graggorid1: Body: 8 - 2 = 6, hurt





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Effectiveness: bending + task + d100
Bending: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Will
Taka: 16 + 16(thump) + 55(d100) = 87
Coldtree: 18 + 21(toxicity) + 54(d100) = 93
Tehn: 25 + 15(toxicity) = 40 x 2(stinger) = 80 + 60(d100) = 140





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Graggorids: 19(conditioning) + 12(clarity) + 45(d100) = 76
Graggorid1: damage: 87 - 76 = 11% * 10 = 1
MInd: 8 - 6 = 2 - 1 = 1, dazed.
Graggorid2: damage: 115 - 76 = 39% * 10 = 4
Mind: 7 - 4 = 3, dazed.
Graggorid3: damage: 140 - 76 = 64% * 10 = 6
Mind: 8 - 5 = 3 - 6 = -3, unconscious.





Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka will riposte, leaving the sword out of position, and attempt to strike the Graggorid in the side of the head, using a reverse elbow strike, augmented by the manipulation of (mechanical) Way.





Kwargrow said:


> Now that he has a useful path to attack, Coldtree will (generate) Toxicity against his opponent again, this time without the use of a stinger.



Satisfied with the results of his previous tactic, Tehn does not alter his assault. Fighting with sword and fist and feet, he hopes to again intoxicate his opponent's consciousness.

Still considerably dazed from the previous attack by Coldtree, the Graggorid is slower to react which allows Coldtree to throw 3 punches and 1 kick and manipulate chemical waylines before his opponent can formulate a response. The burly Mhytre feels no ill effects from the pummeling but the addition of the mystical toxin almost takes his consciousness.

Opening his stance draws the aggression of Taka's opponent and costs the Graggorid an elbow punch to the face, but the resilient Mhytre takes it, ineffectively striking with the leg bone. Taka decides to follow with a sword stroke, connecting for some blood; afterward striking again with a backhand, he augments the blow by generating a mind damaging sound. Despite this, the Graggorid still stands.

While Tehn cannot manage to hurt his Graggorid with his fist or feet, he manages to draw a little blood with his sword, but when utilizing another ant stinger to augment the manipulation of chemical waylines, his opponent loses consciousness.

With one Graggorid down, Tehn moves to help Taka, who seems to need it the most. In a matter of a few more seconds the psychotic Graggorids have all been killed. As it so happens, the one Coldtree engaged was a man. The other two were women. All are dressed, armed, and adorned similarly. When the adrenaline subsides, the three colleagues realize that, while winded, none of them is hurt.


Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:

Shillings: 377
*Animal Parts*:

Ant Pinchers: 2, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 7, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
*Stone*:

Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}











*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 17, 2019)

Coldtree congratulates his friends.  "Well fought.  I knew we would conquer those three."  He will help search the Graggorid. He will also search the area of battle.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 17, 2019)

*Taka frowns, in a joking, mocking manner:* "These men were more stubborn than mules. And more resilient, as well. But what they made up for in constitution, they lacked in intelligence."

Taka does not hesitate to laugh at his own joke, before searching the deceased Graggs and the surrounding area for anything valuable or useful.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 17, 2019)

Spoiler: Obscure



Concealment + various collegiate + d100
Concealment: MInd + Commercial + Knowledge + Motility
Coldtree:
Taka:
Tehn:





Spoiler: Reaction



Effectiveness: readiness + speed + clarity + d100
Readiness: Body + Combat + Motility
Speed: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Clarity: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion
Coldtree:
Taka:
Tehn:





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Coldtree:
Taka:
Tehn:





Spoiler: Aggressive Assault



Effectiveness: aggression + accuracy + fury + d100
Aggression: Body + Combat + Strength
Accuracy: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Fury: Essence + Collegiate + Confluence
Coldtree:
Taka:
Tehn:





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Effectiveness: defend + avoidance + analysis + d100
Defend: Body + Combat + Motility
Avoidance: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Analysis: Essence + Collegiate + Adhesion
Coldtree:
Taka:
Tehn:





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



Effectiveness: Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Avoidance: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Analysis: Essence + Collegiate + Adhesion





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Effectiveness: bending + task + d100
Bending: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Will
Taka:
Coldtree:
Tehn:





Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree... will help search the Graggorid. He will also search the area of battle.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Taka frowns, in a joking, mocking manner:* "These men..."
> ... searching the deceased Graggs and the surrounding area...



Tehn sneers at the corpse at his feet before pushing his sword through her throat. "This one is a woman... or at least she has breasts. I'm not lifting that loincloth to make sure!"

Looking around his immediate area, Coldtree examines the signs of the battle, attempting to map the movements in his head from the scuffs and scrapes upon the ground. It does not appear that anything might have fallen loose during the fight. In addition to his undesirable garments, the man is carrying a rudimentary bag that is full of collected nuts. The nuts are edible. There is a talisman of harvester feathers tied to his left arm and a a gray stone with dark red flecks tucked into a small pouch.

Taka, likewise, is amazed at the marks left by such a short scuffle but finds no lost items. His unconscious female opponent has a similar bag to the one by Coldtree, containing a different kind of edible nut. She also has another shotty satchel of dried meat. The meat seems edible. Lastly, she is wearing a pair of peccary tusks strung about her neck.

The woman at Tehn's feet is carried some dried meat, which seems edible, and is wearing a talisman of songbird feathers on her left arm and has a semi-translucent, dark burgundy stone in a pouch.


Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:

Shillings: 377
*Animal Parts*:

Ant Pinchers: 2, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 7, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
*Stone*:

Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}











*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 17, 2019)

Taka reaches down and rips the cord from the Gragg's neck, taking the tusks for himself. He will then attempt to determine the tusks' individual proclivities in relation to Way.

*Taka says,* "They live like animals. Look at how ratty their clothes and equipment are. It's as if they care about nothing outside their own, selfish gratification. It's sickening."


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 18, 2019)

Coldtree does not take or eat any of the food from the fallen.  He does collect all the items, feathers and stones, that are left.  He replies, "Why let it sicken you?  It is merely the way of things.  In every race there are those that fall behind and are eventually disqualified."  He gives a wide grin at his analogy.  He does not bother to kill any of the opponents that are still alive, considering them no longer a concern.
Later Coldtree will sit with the feathers and stones to determine Way proclivity.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 19, 2019)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka reaches down and rips the cord from the Gragg's neck, taking the tusks for himself. He will then attempt to determine the tusks' (possible) proclivities. "They live like animals. Look at how ratty their clothes and equipment are. It's as if they care about nothing outside their own, selfish gratification. It's sickening."





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree does not take or eat any of the food from the fallen.  He does collect all the items, feathers and stones, that are left.  He replies, "Why let it sicken you?  It is merely the way of things.  In every race there are those that fall behind and are eventually disqualified."  He gives a wide grin at his analogy.  He does not bother to kill any of the opponents that are still alive, considering them no longer a concern.
> Later Coldtree will sit with the feathers and stones to determine (possible) proclivity.



Tehn shrugs and holds up both hands in a quizzical gesture. "It's instinctual. Perhaps they lack the faculty to progress further."

He smells the dried meat that was being carried by his Graggorid and keeps it for himself. Having no qualms about eating their food, he will also collect a satchel of nuts from one of the others. The nuts appear to be the rather large acorns that are found on the stunted, evergreen, gnarlwood trees that grow in these mountains. "If you do not want these, do not be asking me for any later when you smell them roasting in the fire."


Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Ecology + Analysis + d100 => 80
Ecology: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Analysis: Essence + Collegiate + Adhesion
Coldtree: 15 + 21 + 50 = 86, success
Time: 10 days / 86 = 2 hours, 48 minutes
Taka: 12 + 16 + 50 = 78, failure
Tehn: 23 + 14 + 75 = 112, success
Time: 10 days / 112 = 2 hours, 9 minutes



As he holds each item in question, separately, Coldtree seems to go into a trance. He appears unaware of his surroundings for a considerable amount of time before blinking open his eyes and nodding to himself. This same process occurs with the feathers and the stone, noting that both items augment the same ability.








*OOC:*


Harvester Feather Talisman: +1 Health
Bloodstone: +1 Health







Despite his overwhelming desire to do so, Taka is unable to sense any particular proclivity by adorning the peccary tusks. Taka is also interrupted by his Graggorid showing signs of regaining consciousness. Before she can do so, he takes his short sword and punches it into her throat.

Like Coldtree, Tehn seems to lose touch with his surroundings as he studies his two items. He chooses to keep both items.








*OOC:*


Songbird Feather Talisman: +1 Persona
Heartstone: +1 Confluence






After so much time has passed, the three men figure that the last two miners to make the trek to shaft 9 are not likely to be returning.


Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:

Shillings: 377
*Animal Parts*:

Ant Pinchers: 2, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 7, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
*Stone*:

Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}











*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 19, 2019)

Tehn said:
			
		

> "If you do not want these, do not be asking me for any later when you smell them roasting in the fire."




Taka will take some of the nuts as well, and will sniff the meat. If the meat does not smell rancid, he will make some skewers from nearby sticks and branches; when Tehn begins to roast the nuts, Taka will pass the meat through the fire, just to be on the safe side. ~Besides, warm meat tastes better than cold meat any day.~ he muses to himself.

*Taka says,* "It can't be any worse than Opossum."


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 20, 2019)

Coldtree shakes his head with a smile at T&T claiming the Graggorid food and says in Centrin, "After we used poison corn to help kill those ants, I don't want eat any food found on strangers that tried to kill us immediately."

After Coldtree finishes studying the items, he looks around at everything in a strange manner, as though seeing some things for the first time.  He motions to a stick not far away and manipulates Way to Heat it without touching it.  He says in Hebrian, "I have ascended to a new level of ability, although my journey is still in its beginning phases."


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 20, 2019)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Taka says,* "It can't be any worse than Opossum."





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree shakes his head... and says in Centrin, "After we used poison(ed) corn to help kill those ants, I don't want eat any food found on strangers that tried to kill us, immediately."



Tehn laughs. "Yuck! I don't think that even a Graggorid could eat opossum."



Kwargrow said:


> After Coldtree finishes studying the items... He motions to a stick not far away and manipulates (thermal) Way(lines) to Heat it, without touching it...



Tehn's eyes widen. "Woah! Now that was something!"

The encounters having occupied enough time to cause a delay, the three decide to make an early camp so as to not arrive at the mine shaft at sunset. The night is peaceable and cool. Nothing disturbs the normal sounds of the environment. Coldtree does not partake of any of the roasted nuts, though the other two have no qualms about consuming them.

They set out at sunrise, wanting to get an early start on bringing this dilemma to a conclusion. It is yet early in the morning as they arrive at the entrance, a manufactured placard marking the number of the mine. Not a sign exists of the other two miners being about and no sound is heard coming from the shaft. Approaching the landing, slowing, and looking about intently, the men hear the peculiar call of an unfamiliar songbird before seeing it. Perched on a scrub brush, jutting out from a steep outcropping, some few strides out of reach of the cliff edge are two beautiful, deep-red songbirds.




Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:

Shillings: 377
*Animal Parts*:

Ant Pinchers: 2, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 7, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, ??
*Stone*:

Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}











*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 23, 2019)

Tehn said:
			
		

> *Tehn laughs.* "Yuck! I don't think that even a Graggorid could eat opossum."




*Taka laughs in return,* "You'd be surprised what you can eat when you're hungry enough."

Taka takes notice of the songbirds, and for some reason, gets a feeling that there is something special about them. He closes his eyes, and calms his thoughts, relaxing his entire body. He reaches out with his inner self, trying to sense whether or not these birds are connected to the Way.



Spoiler: Here's a few die rolls for ya.



(68)
(17)
(91+42)
(98+21)
Wow, last two were great rolls.


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 23, 2019)

Coldtree sees the songbirds and wonders how they taste.  He will manipulate waylines to attempt to reach out in friendship to these birds to get close enough so he can knock them over the head.


Spoiler: Rolls



09, 27


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 23, 2019)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka takes notice of the songbirds, and for some reason, gets a feeling that there is something special about them...





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree sees the songbirds and wonders how they taste.  He will manipulate waylines to attempt to reach out in friendship...





Spoiler: Reaction Time



Coldtree: 15(readiness) + 15(speed) + 26(tranquility) + 9(d100) = 65
Taka: 22(readiness) + 12(speed) + 17(clarity) + 68(d100) = 119
Tehn: 14 + 23 + 15 + 39(d100) = 91
Mourners: 5(readiness) + 30(speed) + 50(tranquility) + 44(d100) = 129





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Coldtree: 100(muddle) - 65 = 35
Mourners: 200(song) - 129 = 71





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Mourners: 30(bending) + 40(song) + 44(d100) = 114
Coldtree: 18(bending) + 24(muddle) + 27(d100) = 69





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Mourners: 40(skepticism) + 50(tranquility) + 44(d100) > 69
Coldtree: 18(skepticism) + 26(tranquility) + 27(d100) = 71
damage: 114 - 71 = 43% * 20 = 9
Will: 3 - 9 = -6, Mind: 10 - 6 = 4, dazed.
Taka: 16(skepticism) + 17(clarity) + 133(d100) > 114
Tehn: 26(skepticism) + 15(clarity) + 39(d100) = 80
damage: 114 - 80 = 34% * 20 = 7
Will: 3 - 7 = -4, Mind: 10 - 4 = 6, dazed.


The beautiful singing is a lie. The cheerful sound is a ruse. These birds are fully malevolent and likely the cause of the demise of the previous miners. By complete stroke of luck, Taka is completely unaffected by the song but confirms, in no uncertain terms, that these avians can indeed manipulate waylines. Coldtree by newly acquired mystical affinity and Tehn from skepticism are both able to somewhat resist the urge to jump from the cliff, but both are moderately dazed.

The location of the birds is part of their malevolence. They are aware that they are just out of reach. Their singing continues unabated. Even with the mental fog, Coldtree and Tehn realize that if something is not done to silence these birds, they will soon lose their drive for life.


Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:

Shillings: 377
*Animal Parts*:

Ant Pinchers: 2, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 7, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, ??
*Stone*:

Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 25, 2019)

Embarrassed at being bamboozled by a couple of birds, Coldtree reaches out to manipulate waylines and Heat the scrub brush that the birds sit on.
In Hebrian he says, "Let's turn that song to screeches, shall we?"



Spoiler: Rolls



95+22, 25


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 26, 2019)

Taka picks up a stone, and holds it in his hand; he begins to concentrate on the surrounding waylines, manipulating them, in an effort to turn the stone into his own, personal messenger. He attempts to imbue the stone with sonic force, just before throwing it at the birds!



Spoiler: A Few Base Die Rolls



71, 80, 83


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 27, 2019)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Kwargrow said:


> ... Coldtree reaches out to manipulate waylines and Heat the scrub brush that the birds sit on...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka picks up a stone... manipulating... sonic force, just before throwing it at the birds!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A Few Base Die Rolls
> ...





Spoiler: Reaction Time



Coldtree: 15(readiness) + 15(speed) + 26(tranquility) + 9(d100) = 65
Taka: 22(readiness) + 12(speed) + 17(clarity) + 68(d100) = 119
Tehn: 14 + 23 + 15 + 39(d100) = 91
Mourners: 5(readiness) + 30(speed) + 50(tranquility) + 44(d100) = 129





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Coldtree: 35 + 60(dazed) + 100(manipulate) = 195
Taka: 100(manipulate) - 119 ~ 0
Tehn: 100(manipulate) - 129 + 40(dazed) = 11
Mourners: 71 + 200(song) = 271





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Mourners: 30(bending) + 40(song) + 89(d100) = 159
Coldtree: 18(bending) + 24(muddle) + 117(d100) = 159
Taka: 16(bending) + 16(thump) + 71(d100) = 103
Tehn: 26(bending) + 15(heat) + 94(d100) = 135





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Mourners: 40(skepticism) + 50(tranquility) + 89(d100) = 179
Coldtree: Will: 3 - 9 = -6, Mind: 10 - 6 = 4, dazed.
Tehn: Will: 3 - 7 = -4, Mind: 10 - 4 = 6, dazed.


Though he has never before seen it nor had any instruction or guidance in such, the inherent talent to manipulate waylines requires no such teaching. Going on instinct alone, Taka, who had been unaffected by the song, reaches down, picks up a small stone, and tosses it at the birds. The stone strike the shrub which vibrates, reverberantly, but the malevolent birds seem unaffected as they continue to emanate their song.

Tehn, slower to act because he is slightly dazed, also instinctively throws a stone. Choosing heat over sound, the stone strikes the brush a mere 11 tics after the one Taka threw, too fast for a mind to recognize the difference. The brush does not ignite, but its leaves instantly curl and die, as if infected with some blight.

Coldtree, being even a bit slower to act a second time due to the haze upon his cognition, has no need to throw a stone, for he manipulates the waylines running through the shrub, themselves, not directly attacking the sentient birds. Having already been heated once, the once green bush ignites in flame a little more than half a second before the birds can formulate a new assault.

The tiny tree is in such a location so that its flame is not a risk to spreading to anything else, except the birds, who panic and fly as their beautiful plumage begins to singe. Being clear of thought, Taka throws a second stone after the departing birds, just for good measure. Coldtree and Tehn will require several more minutes for their heads to clear, but neither is at risk of launching himself from the cliff.


Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Shillings: 377

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 2, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 7, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, ??

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP and those not fluent in Hebrian increase proficiency by 1%.


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 28, 2019)

Coldtree shakes his head and says, "Nasty little critters.  Next time we'll know what they are and kill them before they can manipulate Way."
Carefully Coldtree will look down the side of the cliff closest to the nest and try to find the missing miners.


Spoiler: Rolls



36, 52


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 6, 2020)

Taka will aid Coldtree in his search, by looking around for any possible (safe) ways down to the bottom of the ravine (narrow switch-backs, etc.)



Spoiler: Random Rolls



79,76


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 7, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Kwargrow said:


> ... Carefully Coldtree will look down the side of the cliff closest to the nest and try to find the missing miners.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka will aid Coldtree in his search, by looking around for any possible (safe) ways down to the bottom of the ravine (narrow switch-backs, etc.)



Having the presence of mind to look over the ledge for the missing miners, Coldtree is rewarded with their discovery. Taka and Tehn both look over the edge, as well. Taka moves back down the path in the direction of arrival to look for a suitable decent route. Tehn offers some expressive profanity in the Amiradthan tongue.

Taka returns to express his disappointment that they may have to backtrack some considerable distance to find a way to get down below. Hoping for a faster option, the three decide to see what supplies may be inside the shaft. Finding a suitable length of sturdy rope, it is anchored to a nearby tree. Taka agrees to be the base and belay the line to allow Coldtree and Tehn, who are much smaller, to be lowered into the ravine.

Once at the bottom, the two confirm the identities of the other three miners. It is also noted that their eyes are missing and presumed eaten by the mourners. Additionally, the eyeless remains of a wildcat are found. The cat has apparently been dead for some time longer than the men.



Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Shillings: 377

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 2, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 7, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, ??

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}










*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP and those not fluent in Amiradtha increase proficiency by 1%.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 9, 2020)

Staring at the corpses of the miners, Coldtree says in Hebrian, "Those are dangerous-ass birds.  Who knows how many they could have lured to their deaths if we had not taken this mission?"
Coldtree will search the corpses and the area around where they fell to see if any valuables fell out.  An idea strikes him and as he searches he attempts to determine if any of the corpses of the miners and the cat have any parts that show Way proclivity.  Anything of personal value to the miners he will set aside to be returned to the families. 
With a sly grin to his partners he says in Orngaddrin, "Returning the possessions will buy us more goodwill with the town than the coin is worth.  Since we were able to drive the birds off, we can request to handle all the strange activity around town.  No more menial labor for us.  We would need a name for our group.  What should we call ourselves?"


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 13, 2020)

Taka thinks for a moment, and suddenly, a grin spreads across his face.

*Taka says,* "Let's name ourselves in honor of what we did. Let's call ourselves the Birds of Prey."



Spoiler: Pardon the Pun, Gentlemen.



It's really not a reference to my old Amtgard fighting company. But I realized that you both might think that, once I said it out loud to myself, lol. I was thinking more along the lines of the fact that our first, significant kill was a pair of birds who were trying to prey upon us; but they themselves became OUR prey.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 14, 2020)

*OOC:*


 when I saw Birds of Prey the first thing I thought of was that new movie staring Margot Robbie 







Coldtree rubs his chin as he thinks.  "Birds of Prey?  That might have people wondering what we 'prey' upon, but I do like the inspiration.  How about 'Mountain Song Adventuring Company'?  Grandiose names like that really get peoples attention."


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 15, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree will search the corpses and the area around where they fell to see if any valuables fell out.  An idea strikes him and as he searches he attempts to determine if any of the corpses of the miners and the cat have any parts that show Way proclivity.  Anything of personal value to the miners he will set aside to be returned to the families.



Tehn assists Coldtree in perusing the bodies of the miners. A handful or so of loose coins is collected. The men have no adornments or personal items that may have sentimental value to possible family or friends, though Tamus had personalized his pick. The two men separate where the coins are to be carried to remember to whom they belonged.

Perhaps the cat had been dead too long, perhaps it was never of any significance, there seems no way to determine at this point, but what can be determined is that its remains harbor no proclivity for waylines.

Satisfied that they have done what they could, the two men signal Taka to help bring them back up to the path. The rope is then returned to the mine.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... *Taka says,* "Let's name ourselves in honor of what we did. Let's call ourselves the Birds of Prey."





Kwargrow said:


> Spoiler: ooc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tehn considers the options, offering his opinion. "I am going to side with Coldtree on this one. While Birds of Prey sounds ominous or inspiring, it has the feel of something more mercenary, like an assassin organization. That would inspire the wrong sentiment with Midway."

"I am not sure why you went with the word 'song.' Would you consider 'Mountain Melody Adventuring Company?' I like alliterations. I think it has a certain flow to it.

The men discuss the creation of a company identity as they return to town. Nothing untoward interferes with the return trip. It is evening when they arrive, and most of the miners should be dining, conveniently gathered in the cafe.

Tehn think, ~Ha! I did not have de-feather any birds or cook.~



Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Shillings: 377

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 2, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 7, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, ??

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}










*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 15, 2020)

*Taka ponders the question;* "How about *Mountain Breeze* or *Mountain Wind*? Or even *Mountain Way*? We are not a group of skalds or performers. And to my knowledge, none of us can sing."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 15, 2020)

When the party arrives back in town, Taka will make a mental note to make the following suggestion to the camp leader, as soon as possible.


Spoiler: Taka's suggestion



*Taka's suggestion:* "The birds we encountered seemed not only aware, but actually malevolent. They enjoy killing. Their song is dangerous. I would suggest that all mining parties stuff cotton in their ears when they get near the site, and that all of them carry bows, so as to be able to shoot the pests; they like to sit on an unreachable cliff branch and sing. It's a deadly combination for someone who isn't prepared."



The next morning, Taka plans to visit the village smith, to see what weapons he has available. He is thinking of something longer and heavier than a short sword. Something with some heft to it.

He will also visit the armorer, to see if he has something stronger than the corded hauberk, perhaps a thick leather vestment.

Lastly, he will visit the bowyer. He doesn't often have use for a bow, but he now realizes the importance of having one, for situations such as he faced against the birds.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 15, 2020)

Coldtree shrugs and says to T&T, "I picked the word 'song' because it was on this adventure where we were almost killed by a bird's song, that we decided to make our company permanent.  I'm not attached to it, though, all of your suggestions sound fine.  Do these mountains have an official name?"
Back in town, Coldtree will invest in some bracers, the best he can afford with his portion of the earnings, and a new pair of boots.  He will attempt to use the new notoriety of the group to negotiate a better price for all their goods, enouraging T&T to help.
Going through the inventory, he finds the peccary tusks and attempts to determine way proclivity.


Spoiler: Rolls



71, 93+63


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 17, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health


The party, as yet, comes to no decision with regard to a name for themselves, being able to afford more time to be certain of the chosing.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> When the party arrives back in town, Taka will make a mental note to make the following suggestion to (Migdon)...



Having the time to discuss his thoughts on the return trip, Taka decides to keep his own council, instead, upon the suggestion of his friends. It was concluded that if anyone could do the job then the three of them could be replaced. The idea of going back to mining, cooking, and assisting the medic no longer appealed to any of them, respectively.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Taka plans to visit the village smith, to see what weapons he has available...



The smith, a middle aged Orngaddrin, laughs at the inquiry of a weapon. "This is not a military unit. I make tools; but never fear, I am a skilled craftsman. In addition to hammers and picks, given a day or two, I could make you, from either Ularin or Harnin, a javelin or spear head, a sword, or a fighting axe. This would, of course, have to be at your own expense, not on the mining company."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> He will also visit the (hunting lodge), to see if he has something stronger than the corded hauberk, perhaps a thick leather vestment...



The master of the hunt working in coordination with the tanner has several items available in pigskin, sheep, or goat, goat being the best of the three. As it so happens, the master of the hunt is also a bowyer and has several stranded bows with harnin-tipped arrows on hand at standard cost of 320 shillings for the bow.



Kwargrow said:


> Back in town, Coldtree will invest in some bracers... boots.  He will attempt to... negotiate...





Spoiler: Haggle



Negotiate + Tranquility + d100
Negotiate: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Persona = 17
Tranquility: Essence + Collegiate + Aberrative + Adhesion + Cohesion = 31
17 + 31 + 71 = 119

Skepticism + Clarity + d100 = 40 + 12 + 61 = 113


Coldtree is fitted for goatskin bracers and boots for a total of 118 shillings.








*OOC:*


Bracers: cover 20%: hinder 8: deflect 8: soak 3
Boots: same as above









Kwargrow said:


> Going through the inventory, he finds the peccary tusks and attempts to determine (any) proclivity.





Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Ecology + Analysis + d100 => 60 + 20 x rarity
Ecology: Mind + Commercial + Mercantile + Knowledge = 15
Analysis: Essence + Collegiate + Adhesion = 24
15 + 24 + 93+63 = 195 > 80, success

Analysis Time: 10 days x rarity / sensitivity <= Will (in hours)
10 / 195 = 1 hour, 14 minutes


In considerably shorter time than previous analyses, Coldtree is able to determine that the peccary tusks offer their wielder and enhancement to overall organ function in relation to the entire being (Confluence +1).

With regard to discussing the remains of the fallen miners, it is discovered that Tamus has no family so there is nothing to prevent the confiscation of his coin. Dregg's mother thanks the three profusely but tells the men to keep the coin in return for showing her where the body has fallen and helping her retrieve it for a proper disposal. The brother of the the third man conveys the same request. (The party retains a collected 36 shillings.)

Two days are set aside for the community to retrieve its fallen miners and give the bodies their ceremonial due. The mining company provides two rounds of drinks at the ale house the second evening in honor of the memorials.



Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Shillings: 259

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 2, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 7, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}










*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP.






NEW PARTY BUSINESS WILL BE INITIATED AFTER FINALIZATION OF TAKA'S REQUESTS. POST ANY OTHER TOWN BUSINESS FOR THE TWO DAYS' FURLOW.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 18, 2020)

Coldtree tells T&T about the proclivity of the peccary tusks and requests them for his own to help with his developing abilities.
He will help with all the body retrieval, never missing an opportunity to point out that it was their group that made it possible.  He will tell about the strange birds, and that it required a group effort to make them depart.  The way Coldtree tells it, all three of them begged the birds to depart before they finally did, lamenting that they took the lives that they did.  (all a fabrication, but Coldtree is attempting to milk this for all it is worth)  He speaks to each of the survivor family members, using the details of each to manipulate the others.  He manipulates food and gifts from those he can, speaking often of the adventuring group that still needs a name.
Later, to T&T he says, "Let us decide on a name for our group.  We are in the Dragon Spine mountains, so how about the Dragon Way Adventure Company, or DWAC for short?  We need to establish our name now, my friends."



Spoiler: Roll



98(+62)


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 18, 2020)

*OOC:*





The scale for this map is 4 paces per square which is approximately 8 yards in American terms. Each contour line also represents the same scale in elevation change. The map is oriented with the top representing North. Boga City is to the west and East Port, obviously, east. The road follows through the gap in the buildings and lies generally east and west, following the contour at the same to descending elevation.

1. Mining Office
2. Supply Warehouse
3. Forge
4. Smith
5. Medic
6. Cafe
H. Company Housing
L. Hunting Lodge
T. Tannery
B. Brothel
A. Ale House

Unmarked buildings are food storage, a smoke house, and individual cabins.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 23, 2020)

The Village Blacksmith said:
			
		

> *The smith, a middle aged Orngaddrin, laughs at the inquiry of a weapon.*"...This is not a military unit. I make tools; but never fear, I am a skilled craftsman. In addition to hammers and picks, given a day or two, I could make you, from either Ularin or Harnin, a javelin or spear head, a sword, or a fighting axe. This would, of course, have to be at your own expense, not on the mining company."




*Taka replies,* "I am yet young, and without much money, or much to trade. But I suspect this will soon be remedied. Could you make me a proper sword, one that I could use with two hands, with the promise of future repayment? I could also offer to perform work or errands in return as well. I offer you my word of honor on this matter, I shall not neglect to pay you."



			
				The Huntmaster said:
			
		

> The master of the hunt, working in coordination with the tanner has several items available in pigskin, sheep, or goat, goat being the best of the three. As it so happens, the master of the hunt is also a bowyer and has several stranded bows with harnin-tipped arrows on hand at standard cost of 320 shillings for the bow.




Taka repeats his tale of woe to the Huntmaster, offering to either pay him at a later time, or to perform work or run errands. Taka says that he would like to get a longbow, with a good range, and a little heft to the draw (set to match his strength.) He would also like 20 harnin-tipped arrows to go with it. Lastly, he would like a goatskin hauberk, to replace his corded one. He will offer his current hauberk in trade, if that will help. (He will also offer his short sword to the blacksmith in trade, in the same manner.)


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 24, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Shillings: 141

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 2, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 7, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree...



The actions of the three men who have taken to calling themselves the Dragon Way Adventuring Company are seen in a most benevolent light by the Mhytre residents of the Midway Mining Community. Profuse thanks are given for the opportunity to properly dispose of the bodies. Offers of simple favors, pleasures, and food are made to all three, more especially Coldtree who is taken to be the leader of the group thanks to his smooth talking skill. Taka and Tehn find the tactic humorous and would not even consider spoiling the harmless con, especially since Taka finds coital offers from more than one female.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Taka replies,* "I am yet young..."
> 
> Taka repeats his tale...



Despite the favorable light in which the men find themselves, when it comes to payment, no credit will suffice, neither is a used garment valued for trade. What cannot be purchased, outright, will have to come at a later date.

At the current juncture, the group decides to purchase the bracers and boots for Coldtree and wait on anything else.

After a few days of The Passing Celebration and the effects of too much drinking have passed, Gebbrik meets with the men. "It is befitting that you have named a company for yourselves. It seems there is no end to misfortune which requires the services of such a group as the Dragon Way Adventuring Company. A ten-wage for normal workers is 100 shillings. I will offer you 120 each as retainer for services."

"I have a very serious matter that I would like to keep private as long as possible. The trade wagon from East Port did not arrive as it should have. While this causes a shortage of rice, I can send to Boga City for more wheat, as it is closer. We just like the variety of staple. My bigger concern is that entertainment was coming with this shipment. Entertainment in the form of women. Obviously this is a highly valued and more perishable commodity than grain. The women are professionals. They usually stay about three days. I would never tolerate any such activity by force. What say you to investigating?"









*OOC:*


Each character receives 3 DP. Anyone not fluent in Maldrog increases in proficiency by 1%.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 25, 2020)

Coldtree listens intently to Gebbrik and replies in Orngaddrin, "Of course.  You can trust us to handle this matter and to be discrete.  Let us know where we should start looking and we will take it from there."  After Gebbrik departs, Coldtree motions T&T in close and says, "My friends, it is reasonable to think that if those women are still alive, they are suffering as we speak.  Let us make all haste to rescue, or avenge them."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 28, 2020)

*Taka nods, saying:* "Agreed. We should not let this pass. I am with you."


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 29, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 141

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 10, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree listens intently to Gebbrik and replies in Orngaddrin, "Of course... Let us know where we should start looking..."





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Taka nods, saying:* "Agreed..."



Gebbrik nods twice, with deliberation. "My best guess is to follow the main road east in the direction of East Port and looks for signs. I cannot see an entire caravan vanishing without evidence of its demise. I have no way of knowing what or where is may have incurred trouble. I only know that it is three days late."

With very little to go on, DWAC takes to the mission at first light, gathering necessary provisions for travel and proceeds by foot eastward on the main road. The miners are not really much of a talkative lot early in the morning, so while a few wave, no one engages the men in any attempt of a conversation, making the departure efficient and easy.


Spoiler: Active Search



Effectiveness: Sociology + Tranquility + d100
Sociology: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Mercantile
Tranquility: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion + post-Collegiate + Adhesion
Coldtree: 15 + 31 + 50 = 96
Taka: 12 + 16 + 50 = 78
Lunaya: 26 + 14 + 50 = 90



During the first day of the journey, Taka happens to stumble across the path of three large ants, which can no longer pose anything other than a trivial threat. The ants are quickly overcome and their useful parts collected.

Late into the afternoon, nearing the point where it would be desirable to rest for the evening, Coldtree notices a few rockland sheep grazing and is able to fell one before the remainder scatter. As the men are cleaning the kill, Tehn notices the approach of potential hostiles and motions to the others. Preparing to receive hostiles, mutual awareness is made between the DWAC and a group of 6 people.

Possibly having been following the small herd of rockland sheep, the other group is composed of young Aedamans, having, decorated, reddish brown skin, clothed in rudimentary skins, and armed with stone tipped javelins.









*OOC:*


Each character receives 3 DP. THERE IS NOT AN OPTION FOR SURPRISE. STATE FIRST INTENDED ACTION AND PROVIDE REACTION ROLL AND ACTION ROLL.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 30, 2020)

Coldtree will move into a defensive stance.  When the Aedaman are in range he will Heat with Way the closest one.


Spoiler: Rolls



58, 86, 49


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 30, 2020)

Taka will stimulate his strength, allowing his muscles to expand and swell. He will draw his sword and rush toward the nearest Aedeman. On his way, he will muddle his foe's mind, and follow that up with a sword strike.

Taka wishes that his sword were bigger, but for now, the Harnin shortblade would have to suffice.



Spoiler: Base Die Rolls



Reaction = 72
Stimulate Strength = 42
Muddle = 93 (+92) = 185
Sword Attack = 99 (+42) = 141


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 1, 2020)

*Something Wicked this Way Comes*


Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 141

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 10, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}





			
				GM said:
			
		

> ... Preparing to receive hostiles, mutual awareness is made between the DWAC and a group of 6 people...



Seeing the six men, all are men, Taka instinctively recognizes the kinship of bloodline, though he has not before encountered his father's people since infancy. He speaks one word, "Kinamin."

Little is known, by others, of the hostile tribe, except for their propensity for war. It is rumored that despite the statistics against it, the men of the tribe tend to outnumber the women 4 to 1. The women and children are stationed in a temporary camp while the men look for kills, sometimes wandering more than a day from the original location. Random encounters will always be with men and will always be hostile. The real fear of this people is their innate ability to bend waylines to their will.

This particular party appears to be comprised of young men about the same age as DWAC, perhaps a little younger, readily armed with stone tipped javelins. The encounter occurs at a distance of about 20 strides.



Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree will... Heat... the closest one.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka will stimulate his strength... draw his sword and rush toward the nearest Aedeman...



        *GM:*  NOTE: The ability to increase ones own strength requires at least 1 rank in the Aberrative skill. Taka does not have this.     
Lunnaya runs toward the right flank of the enemy, hoping to close before a javelin can be launched at him.


Spoiler: Reaction Time



Readiness + Speed + Tranquility + d100
Readiness: Body + Combat + Motility
Speed: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Athletic
Tranquility: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion (+ post-Collegiate + Adhesion)
Taka: 22 + 12 + 17 + 72 = 123
Coldtree: 17 + 15 + 32 + 58 = 122
Lunnaya: 14 + 25 + 15 + 66 = 120
Kinamin: 10 + 19 + 15 + 76 = 120





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Action + Hindrance - Reaction
Taka: 350(movement, bending, sword) + 2(clothing) - 123 = 229
Coldtree: 100(movement, bending) + 26(clothing) - 122 = ~0
Lunnaya: 500(movement, bending, knife) + 13(clothing) - 120 = 393
Kinamin: 700(movement, javelin) + 0(clothing) - 120 = 580, ~0
NOTE: movement is halved due to mutual charge


Coldtree only has to move forward a short distance for the headhunters to be within his range to affect them. Taka, with his longer strides, outdistances both Lunnaya and the Kinamins. Checking up at the change in range, all 6 Kinamins launch javelins at the same time Coldtree attempts to heat one of them.


Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Bending + task + d100
Bending: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Will + Mercantile
Coldtree: 18 + 29(heat) + 86 = 133 (x2)
Taka: 16 + 17(muddle) + 185 = 218
Lunnaya: 29 + 15(thump) + 64 = 108





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



K1: 10(conditioning) + 15(fury) + 74(d100) = 99
damage: 133 - 99 = 34% * 10 = 3 (x2)
Body: 8 - 3 = 5 - 3 = 2, injured

K2: 19(skepticism) + 15(clarity) + 74(d100) = 108
damage: 218 - 108 = 110% * 10 = 11
Mind: 8 - 11 = -3, unconscious

K3: 10(conditioning) + 15(clarity) + 74(d100) = 99
damage: 108 - 99 = 9% * 10 = 1
Mind: 8 - 1 = 7, dazed





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Launch + Accuracy + Clarity + d100 +/- range
Kinamins: 10 + 19 + 15 + 78 = 122





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



Avoidance + Analysis + d100 + cover
Avoidance: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Tactile
Analysis: Essence + Collegiate + Adhesion
Taka: 12 + 16 + 141 > 122
Coldtree: 15 + 24 + 49 = 88
damage: 122 - 88 = 34% * 7 = 2 - 4(tunic), ineffective (x2)
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 = 56
Lunnaya: 25 + 14 + 78 = 117
damage: 122 - 117 = 05% * 8, ineffective


Shortly after Coldtree stops and heats one of the enemy, the lot of them launches a javelin, each, all from about the same range to their targets. While stroke of luck causes none to come near Taka, Coldtree is not so lucky, but is saved from damage by his tunic. Lunnaya is barely grazed, the stone tip not even affecting his garment.


Spoiler: Physical Assault



Aggression + Accuracy + Fury + d100
Taka: 23 + 12 + 16 + 141 = 192
Lunnaya: 15 + 15 + 25 + 78 = 133





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Readiness + Avoidance + Analysis + d100
K2: 10 + 19 + 15 + 88 = 132
damage: 192 - 132 = 60% * 10 = 6
Body: 8 - 6 = 2, injured

K3: 132, defended


Not needing to move any closer, Coldtree is able to heat his opponent a second time, as his two friends close to melee, but is still unable to subdue him. Taka slashes his sword across the torso of one simultaneously altering his mind. The man is significantly injured but falls unconscious due to the manipulation of his mind. Lunnaya is unable to effectively attack his opponent but does some harm by mystically generating a damaging pulse of air on the man's ears.









*OOC:*


Coldtree is 15 strides from his two opponents, one of which is majorly burned. Both seem intent on physically reaching the man despite the injury to the one. Taka is engaged with a single opponent, while Tehn is still facing two.

STATE NEXT DESIRED ACTION.

All characters receive 3 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 1, 2020)

Seeing that the combination of attacking both the mind and the body simultaneously seems to be a winner, Taka repeats the process on his current opponent.


Spoiler: Base Die Rolls



Mental Assault = 98 (+18) = 116
Sword Attack = 15 (Rats!)


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 1, 2020)

Coldtree manipulates waylines to Heat the enemy again.


Spoiler: Rolls



77, 86


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 5, 2020)

*Two Out of Three Ain't Bad*


Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 = 56
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 141

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 9, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}





Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... attacking... mind and the body... Taka repeats





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree... Heat(s) the enemy again.



Dissatisfied with his first assault, Lunnaya switches to toxicity by augmenting with an ant stinger, after slashing with his knife.


Spoiler: Speed of Action



Action + Hindrance - Reaction
Taka: 40(sword), 100(bending)
Coldtree: 100(bending)
Lunnaya: 40(knife), 100(bending)





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Bending + task + d100
Bending: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Will + Mercantile
Coldtree: 18 + 29(heat) + 77 = 124, 18 + 29 + 86 = 133
Taka: 16 + 17(muddle) + 116 = 149
Lunnaya: 29 + 15(toxicity) x 2(stinger) + 87 = 146
Kinamins: 19(bending) + 15(heat) + 77 = 111





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Taka: 22(conditioning) + 16(fury) + 116(d100) > 111
Coldtree: 18(conditioning) + 33(bolster) + 86(d100) > 111
Lunnaya: 15(conditioning) + 16(fury) + 87(d100) > 111
K1: 10(conditioning) + 15(fury) + 77(d100) = 102
damage: 124 - 102 = 22% * 10 = 2
Body: 8 - 3 = 5 - 3 = 2 - 2 = 0, incapacitated

K4: 102
damage: 133 - 102 = 31% * 10 = 3
Body: 8 - 3 = 5, hurt

K2: Mind: 8 - 11 = -3, unconscious

K5: 19(skepticism) + 15(clarity) + 77(d100) = 111
damage: 149 - 111 = 38% * 10 = 4
Mind: 8 - 4 = 4, dazed

K3: 10(conditioning) + 15(fury) + 77(d100) = 111
damage: 146 - 111 = 35% * 10 = 4
Mind: 8 - 1 = 7 - 4 = 3, dazed





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Aggression + Accuracy + Fury + d100
Taka: 23 + 12 + 16 + 15 = 66
Lunnaya: 15 + 15 + 25 + 56 = 111
K4&5: 10 + 19 + 15 + 66 = 110
K3&6: 110 + 100(second opponent) = 210





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Readiness + Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Taka: 22 + 12 + 16 + 15 = 66
damage: 110 - 66 = 44% * 2 = 1 - 2(soak), ineffective
Lunnaya: 14 + 25 + 15 + 56 = 110
damage: 210 - 110 = 100% * 2 = 2 - 1(soak) = 1 (x2)
Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed
Coldtree: 17 + 15 + 24 + 86 > 110

K2: Body: 8 - 6 = 2, injured

K3: 10 + 19 + 15 + 66 = 110, defended


Taka and Tehn both slash with their bladed weapons as they begin to bend mystical and mechanical waylines, respectively. Neither is able to make contact with his enemy. The Kinamins attack bare handed. Taka is unaffected by the blow but the double team on Lunnaya is able to pummel a little pain.

Coldtree generates heat on his determined first target, managing to incapacitate him. He also has time to launch another assault against his second opponent, causing him some harm as well. The second opponent closes to melee but is unable to cause physical harm.

Taka and Tehn are both able to do some harm by manipulating their desired waylines but not enough to take down an opponent.

Coldtree and Taka are now engaged in melee with a single opponent, each. Lunnaya appears to be in some trouble, still fighting two.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 3 DP. STATE NEXT ACTION AND PROVIDE AT LEAST ONE ROLL.


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 9, 2020)

Coldtree will keep his hands up for defense, and kick at his opponent's knee.  He will maneuver to where he can see one of Lunnaya's opponents, and manipulate waylines to Heat the Kinamin to help his friend out.


Spoiler: Rolls



89, 80


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 9, 2020)

Taka will manipulate the desired waylines in order to heat up his opponent, specifically on his legs; his idea is to burn his opponent's muscles to a crisp, thereby crippling him. As a follow-up, he will stab his opponent with the short sword.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Fire: 94 (+65) = 159 = YAY!
Sword: 30 = Bah, Humbug!


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 9, 2020)

*Turning the Corner*


Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 = 56
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: dazed
Mind: 10 - 2 = 8





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 141

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 8, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Taka: 100(bending)
Coldtree: 100(bending)
Lunnaya: 100(bending) + 20(dazed) = 120
K1: incapacitated
K2: unconscious
K3: 100(bending) + 50(dazed = 150
K4: 100(bending) + 30(hurt) = 130
K5: 100(bending) + 40(dazed) = 140
K6: 100(bending)





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Bending + task + d100
Bending: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Will + Mercantile
Coldtree: 18 + 29(heat) + 89 = 136
Taka: 16 + 17(heat) + 159 = 202
Lunnaya: 29 + 15(toxicity) x 2(stinger) + 129 = 188
Kinamins: 19(bending) + 15(heat) + 109 = 143





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Taka: 22(conditioning) + 16(fury) + 159 = 197
Coldtree: 18(conditioning) + 33(bolster) + 80 = 131
Lunnaya: 15(conditioning) + 16(fury) + 129 = 160
K1: Body: 8 - 3 = 5 - 3 = 2 - 2 = 0, incapacitated

K4: Body: 8 - 3 = 5, hurt

K2: Mind: 8 - 11 = -3, unconscious
Body: 8 - 6 = 2, injured

K5: 10(conditioning) + 15(fury) + 109 = 134
Mind: 8 - 4 = 4, dazed
damage: 202 - 134 = 68% * 10 = 7
Body: 8 - 7 = 1, injured

K3: 10(conditioning) + 15(clarity) + 109 = 134
damage: 160 - 134 = 26% * 10 = 3
Mind: 8 - 1 = 7 - 4 = 3 - 3 = 0, unconscious

K6: 10(conditioning) + 15(fury) + 109 = 134, resisted





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Aggression + Accuracy + Fury + d100
Taka: 23 + 12 + 16 + 30 = 81
Lunnaya: 15 + 15 + 25 + 50 = 105
Kinamins: 10 + 19 + 15 + 30 = 74
K6: 74 + 100(2nd opponent) = 174





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Readiness + Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Taka: 22 + 12 + 16 + 30 = 80
Lunnaya: 14 + 25 + 15 + 50 = 104
damage: 174 - 104 = 70% * 1 = 1
Mind: 10 - 2 = 8 - 1 = 7, dazed

Coldtree: 17 + 15 + 24 + 80 = 136

K3: 69
damage: 104 - 69 = 35% * 10 = 4
Body: 8 - 4 = 4, injured

K5: 10 + 14 + 15 + 30 = 69





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree... see one of Lunnaya's opponents, and manipulate waylines to Heat the Kinamin...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka will... heat up his opponent... he will stab...



Coldtree, Taka, and the unimpeded Kinamin on Tehn all act simultaneously. The Kinamin touches Lunnaya, but he resists being heated. At the same time, that same Kinamin resists being heated by the assault from Coldtree. While the sword is ineffective against his opponent, just the touch of body to body allows Taka to cause serious thermal damage to his second opponent.

Being slightly delayed due to the minor daze, Tehn slashes at his first opponent a mere 5th of a second later, not only causing significant bodily harm but also rendering the opponent unconscious with the third dose of mystical toxin. After sustaining another strike from his second opponent, Tehn is still able to resist being heated.

The second opponent on Coldtree pushes through his injury but is unable to cause harm, either physically or mystically.

The burned second opponent on Taka is unable to reciprocate.









*OOC:*


DESPITE THE OBVIOUS TURN OF THE TIDE, THE SINGLE OPPONENT FACING EACH MAN SEEMS INTENT TO CONTINUE. STATE NEXT ACTION AND PROVIDE AT LEAST ON ROLL. All characters receive 3 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 14, 2020)

Coldtree will punch at his opponent and manipulate waylines to Heat him again.


Spoiler: Roll



89


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 14, 2020)

Taka will use the stab / burn combo on his opponent.



Spoiler: Base Die Rolls



Sword: (82)
Heat: (76)


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 16, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 = 56
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: dazed
Mind: 10 - 2 = 8 - 1 = 7





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 141

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 7, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Taka: 100(bending)
Coldtree: 100(bending)
Lunnaya: 100(bending) + 30(dazed) = 120
K1: incapacitated, Body = 0
K2: unconscious, Mind = -3, Body = 2
K3: unconscious, Mind = 0
K4: 100(bending) + 30(hurt) = 130
K5: 100(bending) + 40(dazed) + 70(injured) = 210
K6: 100(bending)





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Bending + task + d100
Bending: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Will + Mercantile
Coldtree: 18 + 29(heat) + 89 = 136
Taka: 16 + 17(heat) + 76 = 109
Lunnaya: 29 + 15(toxicity) x 2(stinger) + 83 = 142
Kinamins: 19(bending) + 15(heat) + 53 = 87





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Taka: 22(conditioning) + 16(fury) + 76 = 114, resisted
Coldtree: 18(conditioning) + 33(bolster) + 89 = 140, resisted
Lunnaya: 15(conditioning) + 16(fury) + 83 = 114, resisted

K4: 10(conditioning) + 15(fury) + 53 = 78
damage: 136 - 78 = 58% * 10 = 6
Body: 8 - 3 = 5 - 6 = -1, incapacitated

K5: 10(conditioning) + 15(fury) + 53 = 78
damage: 109 - 78 = 31% * 10 = 3
Mind: 8 - 4 = 4, dazed
Body: 8 - 7 = 1 - 3 = -2, incapacitated

K6: 10(conditioning) + 15(clarity) + 53 = 78
damage: 142 - 78 = 64% * 10 = 6
Mind: 8 - 6 = 2, dazed





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Aggression + Accuracy + Fury + d100
Coldtree: 14 + 16 + 30 + 89 = 149
Taka: 23 + 12 + 16 + 82 = 133
Lunnaya: 15 + 15 + 25 + 86 = 141
Kinamins: 10 + 19 + 15 + 56 = 100





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Readiness + Avoidance + Analysis + d100
K4: 10 + 14 + 15 + 56 = 95
damage: 149 - 95 = 54% * 1 = 1
Mind: 8 - 1 = 7, dazed

K5: 95
damage: 133 - 95 = 38% * 10 = 4
Body: -2 - 5 = -7, dying

K6: 95
damage: 141 - 95 = 46% * 10 = 5
Body: 8 - 5 = 3, hurt





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree will punch at his opponent and manipulate waylines to Heat him again.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka will use the stab / burn combo on his opponent.



Coldtree punches his remaining opponent. The blow is a fairly good one for for a weaponless strike, but with the addition of the heat caused by the contact, the already injured Kinamin is rendered incapacitated. Being so much slowed by his condition, Coldtree easily finishes the monster without any risk of reciprocation.

Taka stab his opponent, making a puncture in his abdomen. As he follows through to make further contact with his elbow, he generates enough heat to not only cause the man to be incapacitated but also to be dying. It appears that his life will slip away in a matter of minutes.

Tehn is not so effective but does manage to slash his opponent with his sword and intoxicate his mind with the use of another ant stinger. The Kinamin is hurt enough that an addition sword strike is enough to finish the job with no further risk to himself.

In the course of approximately 15 seconds, the Dragon Way Adventuring Company manages to vanquish six Kinamins. Cursory examination shows them to not be in possession of anything to indicate that they were responsible for the missing caravan. Their encounter seems merely hapstance.









*OOC:*


Each character receives 3 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 18, 2020)

Coldtree looks down at the dead opponents and smiles.  "We overcame a 2 on 1 advantage.  Let us set out again to find out what happened to those whores."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 18, 2020)

*Taka wonders to himself,* ~I wonder if The Way could show me the thoughts of these men, just before they died? Why did they attack with so little provocation?~


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 19, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 = 56
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 141

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 7, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree...  "... Let us set out again to find out what happened to those whores."



It takes several minutes of rest for Tehn's mind to clear from the mystical damage. Once it does he offers a late laugh. "There was food with that caravan too, you know? Besides, I think they charge. That stuff is not free, like a whore."

Taka seems to be lost in thought for the few minutes. After the late jibe, Lunnaya asks his friends to wait a few more minutes as he examines the scene.


Spoiler: Active Search



Effectiveness: Sociology + Clarity + d100
Sociology: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Mercantile
Clarity: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion
Lunnaya: 26 + 18 + 75 = 119





Spoiler: Normal Travel



Effectiveness: Conceal + Analysis + d100 - 50%
Kinamins: 14 + 15 + 80 - 50 = 59
revelation = 119 - 59 = 60%


Tehn shows some marked skill as a tracker. He conveys to the others exactly where the Kinamins had passed to arrive at the encounter location. He distinctly identifies four of the six men's prints. He also appears to have confiscated several items from the fallen but does not discuss that.

The next day begins the descent on the eastern side of The Dragon's Spine, which brings a change in vegetation. Trees become taller and more frequently nut bearing rather than conifers. The path toward East Port becomes more distinct and easier to follow. Tiring of small rodents and small birds, the men occasionally divert from the road in hopes of spotting larger game.

On the trail of what looks to be some highland peccaries, a hidden viper strikes from concealment at the lead man.








*OOC:*


Random roll determines that Coldtree was in the lead at that moment. Possible surprise will first be determined. All Players state character intentions at the sight of a striking viper and provide at least two random rolls.















*OOC:*


Each character receives 1 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 19, 2020)

It is obvious that the viper will strike first; by the time you see most vipers strike, it is already too late. However, Taka will see to it that it doesn't strike a second time. He draws his sword, and tries to cut the snake's head off.



Spoiler: Two Random Rolls



98 (+39 Luck) = 137... yay!
26... oh, well.


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 20, 2020)

Since Coldtree has no time for thought, his actions are involuntary.  His eyes get wide as he attempts to dodge this viper.


Spoiler: Rolls



100(+52), 44


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 22, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 = 56
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 141

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 7, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}





Spoiler: Active Search



Effectiveness: Sociology + Clarity + d100
Sociology: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Mercantile
Clarity: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion
Lunnaya: 26 + 18 + 75 = 119





Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Taka... draws his sword, and tries to cut the snake's head off.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Two Random Rolls
> ...





Kwargrow said:


> ... Coldtree... attempts to dodge this viper.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rolls
> ...





Spoiler: Surprise



Concealment + various Collegiate + d100
Viper: (45 + 0) x 2(skin) + 155 = 245





Spoiler: Wariness



Perception + Analysis + d100
Coldtree: 16 + 28 + 152 = 196, 245 - 196 = 49%





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Launch + Accuracy + Clarity + d100
Viper: 23 + 35 + 0 + 45 = 103 + 49(surprise) = 152 + 100(point blank) = 252





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Coldtree: 20 + 24 + 44 = 88
damage: 252 - 88 =  164% * 2 = 3
Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt


The head of a pit viper seems to dart out of nowhere. The snake is sufficiently large to even be able to strike above the waist from ground level. The bite catches Coldtree in the thigh. It stings and begins to burn. Reflexively he strikes back, as does Taka. Tehn is unable to be helpful at this time.


Spoiler: Physical Assault



Aggression + Accuracy + Fury + d100
Coldtree: 16 + 16 + 30 + 152 = 214
Taka: 23 + 12 + 16 + 137 = 188





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Readiness + Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Viper: 23 + 45 + 0 + 155 = 223


Despite the luck of quick action by Coldtree and Taka, misfortune seems to counter, as the viper moves even more quickly, recoiling from its successful strike without leaving itself vulnerable to reciprocation.

The snake is standing its ground looking poised for a second strike. It's skin blends well with its surrounding making it understood how it was missed before it attacked. It shakes no rattle nor makes any sound to give away its position.








*OOC:*


Characters need a roll for reaction and a roll for action. Coldtree will need an extra roll for resisting the venom. All characters receive 1 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 23, 2020)

Cold tree will use an Ant Stinger to toxify the snake.  He says to the snake, "I don't have to get near you to destroy you."



Spoiler: Rolls



71, 47, 22


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 23, 2020)

*OOC:*


 Taka's intentions: Sword attack + heat attack; rolls = (83,60)


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 23, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: hurt
Body: 10 - 3 = 7
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 = 56
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 141

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 6, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}





Spoiler: Active Search



Effectiveness: Sociology + Clarity + d100
Sociology: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Mercantile
Clarity: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion
Lunnaya: 26 + 18 + 75 = 119





Spoiler: Venom



Effectiveness: 58% + 73(d100) = 131
Coldtree: 18(conditioning) + 31(fury) + 71(d100) = 120
damage: 131 - 120 = 11% * 20 = 2
Motility: 4 - 2 = 2, impeded





Spoiler: Reaction



Readiness + Speed + Clarity + d100
Taka: 22 + 12 + 17 + 83 = 134
Coldtree: 18 + 16 + 29 + 47 = 110
Lunnaya: 14 + 26 + 18 + 64 = 122
Viper: 23 + 26 + 0 + 59 = 108





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Hindrance - Reaction
Taka: 16(clothing) -14(strength) + 40(sword) - 134 = 8(sword), 48(heat)
Coldtree: 100(bending) - 110 = ~0
Lunnaya: 16(clothing) - 13(strength) + 40(sword) - 122 = 21(sword), 61(ionize)
Viper: 20(strike) - 108 = ~0





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Launch + Accuracy + Clarity + d100
Viper: 23 + 35 + 0 +  68 =  126 + 100(point blank) = 226





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



Avoidance + Analysis + motility + d100
Taka: 12 + 16 + 3 + 83 = 114
damage: 226 - 114 = 112% * 2 = 2
Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Aggression + Accuracy + Fury + d100
Coldtree: 16 + 16 + 30 +
Taka: 23 + 12 + 16 + 83 = 134
Lunnaya: 15 + 26 + 18 + 64 = 123





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Readiness + Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Viper: 23 + 45 + 0 + 68 = 136, dodged





			
				GM said:
			
		

> The snake is standing its ground looking poised for a second strike. It's skin blends well with its surrounding making it understood how it was missed before it attacked. It shakes no rattle nor makes any sound to give away its position.





Kwargrow said:


> Cold tree will use an Ant Stinger to toxify the snake...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Taka's intentions: Sword attack + heat attack; rolls = (60)



Tehn attempts to slash it with his large knife and will attempt to touch it, if it strikes at him, causing mystical ionization.


Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Bending + task + d100
Coldtree: 19 + 25(toxicity) x 2(stinger) + 22 = 91
Taka: 16 + 16(heat) + 60 = 94





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Viper: 23(conditioning) + 0(clarity) + 36(d100) = 59
damage: 91 - 59 = 32% * 10 = 3
Mind: 6 - 3 = 3, dazed

Viper: 23(conditioning) + 0(fury) + 36(d100) = 59
damage: 94 - 59 = 35% * 10 = 4
Body: 4 - 4 = 0, incapacitated



The venom courses through the veins of Coldtree beginning to impede his motility. At perceptibly the same instant, Coldtree bends chemical waylines to harm the snake as the snake makes its second strike. This time aiming for Taka and finding his bare thigh.

The ant stinger in Coldtree's possession disintegrates, amplifying his generated toxicity, which dazes the viper. As the snake is recoiling from its strike, Taka is unable to hit it; but being prepared to heat it upon contact, reciprocation occurs at the point of the bite. The heat is just enough to incapacitate the snake, but blinking its eyes, it is obviously still alive, or was.

As Taka grabs his leg, Tehn, who was unable to hit the moving snake, kills it once it is no longer moving. He looks at his two friends who have been bitten. "I think I may be able to help neutralize that venom in just the opposite manner in which we made that corn toxic. Basically it is the same thing I did with the skunk spray, but this snake venom may be more powerful."








*OOC:*


Taka will need to make a resistance check against the venom and Coldtree will need to make his second.














*OOC:*


Each character receives 6 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 23, 2020)

Coldtree searches around for any more snakes, and will stab the viper to make sure it is dead.  If the snake skin is still in good shape he will suggest, "Let's skin it and make matching belts."
He will check to determine is any viper parts have way line proclivity.


Spoiler: Rolls



93+38, 60


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 26, 2020)

*OOC:*


Taka's resistance check (base roll): 72


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 26, 2020)

Taka will take whatever steps are necessary to address the wound; in addition to Tehn's efforts, Taka will concentrate on manipulating waylines to help rid his body of the venom, as best he can. If he gets to where he can walk comfortably, he will forage for medicinal herbs as well.









*OOC:*


 Base roll for self-purification: 72. Hmmm. My dice seem to like that number.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 26, 2020)

*OOC:*


 Whoops, forgot forage base roll: 45


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 26, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: hurt
Body: 10 - 3 = 7
Motility: 4 - 2 = 2, impeded
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 = 56
Taka: hurt
Body: 10 - 2 = 8
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 141

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 6, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Viper Heart: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}





Spoiler: Active Search



Effectiveness: Sociology + Clarity + d100
Sociology: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Mercantile
Clarity: Essence + Collegiate + Cohesion
Lunnaya: 26 + 18 + 75 = 119





Spoiler: Venom



Effectiveness: 58% + 73(d100) = 131
Coldtree: 18(conditioning) + 31(fury) + 131 = 180, resisted
Taka: 22(conditioning) + 16(fury) + 72 = 110
damage: 131 - 110 = 21% * 20 = 4
Motility: 3 - 4 = -1, impeded





Spoiler: Render Aid



Bending + task + d100
Lunnaya: 30 + 19(purify) + 101(d100) = 150 > 131
Taka: 16 + 17(purify) + 72 = 105 < 131
Coldtree: 19 + 31(restore) + 131 = 181
Time: 10 days * 2 / 181 = 2 hours, 40 minutes


The venom hits Taka like a giant hand gripping his entire body. He can hardly move. Coldtree, with the benefit of some additional luck, is able to override any further detriment. The thinking that there is some similarity between nullifying skunk spray and viper venom turns out to be sound. Following Lunnaya's description, Taka is able to understand how to manipulate the waylines but cannot bend them enough to counter the venom. With a tiny bit of luck of his own, Tehn does manipulate chemical waylines in such a manner so as to detoxify the venom. Unfortunately, some damage has already been done.








*OOC:*


No further harm will come from the venom, but the previous damage remains. As only Coldtree has the talent to restore lost developmental abilities, I will take some liberty with your character.








Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree searches... and will stab the viper...  If the snake skin is still in good shape he will suggest, "Let's skin it and make matching belts."
> He will check to determine is any viper parts have (any) proclivity.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka will take whatever steps are necessary to address the wound... If he gets to where he can walk comfortably, he will forage for medicinal herbs as well.



After assuring himself that the snake is dead and realizing that he has overridden the venom but is still impeded by the damage, Coldtree enhances his healing before looking after the viper. Since both Coldtree and Taka are impeded, Tehn volunteers to skin the snake, saving the skull and vitals for Coldtree to examine.


Spoiler: Prepare Animal



Butcher + Analysis + d100
Butcher: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge + Mercantile
Lunnaya: 26 + 18 + 52 = 95


Tehn does a competent job of removing the skin. It should be enough material to make a fine belt for either Coldtree or Lunnaya or a pair of bracers for either. It is not enough material to make anything for Taka.

Noticing that Coldtree is improving rapidly, Tehn comments, "Whatever you did to speed your recovery, neither I not Taka can do. It will be many days before he recovers, unless you help him."








*OOC:*


10 ranks in Collegiate are necessary before developmental abilities may be affected.








Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Ecology + Analysis + d100
Coldtree: 16 + 24 + 60 = 100
Time: 10 days * 2 / 100 = 4 hours, 48 minutes


Coldtree is able to determine that the skull and the heart of the snake have mystical properties but is unable to learn their nature.








*OOC:*


I have not forgotten the "forage." This is contingent upon receiving aid. All characters receive 3 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 26, 2020)

Coldtree will immediately manipulate waylines to help T&T heal however they need.


Spoiler: Roll



58


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 1, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: hurt, impeded
Body: 10 - 3 = 7, Time: 3 hours, 59 minutes
Motility: 4 - 2 = 2, Time: 2 hours, 40 minutes
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 = 56
Taka: hurt, impeded
Body: 10 - 2 = 8, Time: 2 hours, 40 minutes
Motility: 3 - 4 = -1, Time: 5 hours, 19 minutes
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 141

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 6, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Viper Heart: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree will immediately manipulate waylines to help T&T heal however they need.





Spoiler: Forage



Ecology + Clarity + d100
Ecology: Mind + Commercial + Knowledge
Taka: 12 + 17 + 45 = 74
Lunnaya: 26 + 19 + 84 = 129


Taka was not paralyzed by the snake bite, but he was very nearly crippled, at least temporarily. His movement is so slow it is in the group's best interests to make camp and wait for him and Coldtree to recover from their damage.

In the morning, the men head back to the road to pick back up their investigation of the missing caravan. Lunnaya decides to help Taka forage for useful plants.

It is not only plants that catch the attention of the two prospectors but minerals and ores, as well. Tehn garners a bit of luck in his searching. Taka locates a curious stone of a deep burgundy color, an ingot of a dark, shiny metal, and a handful of edible berries, which he consumes. Tehn finds a fist size chunk of a dull, gray rock that piques his curiosity, a fist sized chunk of a dull, white metal, and enough edible nuts for all three men.

Nearing the end of another day along the road brings the men into clear view of definitive evidence that the caravan was attacked just before beginning its true climb into the mountains. It appears that the responsible party approached and departed from north of the road, across the plains. The wagons are, surprisingly, intact but the pack animals, supplies, and women are missing. The beasts and fowls have already found and devoured the vitals of the Hebrian soldiers who had been slain in protection of the caravan. There is one dead enemy, a bit off in the grass. He has been dined upon by animals as well, but he is definitely not Hebrian. His appears to be Aedaman by his height and build. His skin is an, unfamiliar, deep burgundy color, almost like the curious stone that Taka located. He is obviously of some nomadic, uncivilized tribe.


----------



## Kwargrow (Mar 2, 2020)

After taking in the attack site, Coldtree nods and a grim smile comes over his face.  "A straight forward objective.  Let us track these bandits and bring destruction to them."
Coldtree will help search the area and the dead bodies.  Since this is a contract, he will collect what remains of the Hebrian uniforms, as well as some personal belonging of the dead tribal, for use as evidence of what happened.  He will manipulate waylines to burn the corpses before they depart, but will leave the wagons in case someone wants to retrieve them.


Spoiler: Roll



90(+42)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 4, 2020)

The GM said:
			
		

> "...Taka locates a curious stone of a deep burgundy color, an ingot of a dark, shiny metal, and a handful of edible berries..."




As the party moves on, Taka keeps the stone in his left hand, and the ingot in his right, concentrating on them, trying to feel out their proclivities as he travels.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Stone = 60
Ingot = 84





			
				The GM said:
			
		

> "...There is one dead enemy, a bit off in the grass. He has been dined upon by animals as well, but he is definitely not Hebrian. His appears to be Aedaman by his height and build."




Taka watches as Coldtree searches the dead "tribal."

*Taka asks,* "Anything good?"


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 4, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 = 56
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 141

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 6, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Viper Heart: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Slate: 1, {Sound x2}





Kwargrow said:


> ... Coldtree will help search... collect what remains of the Hebrian uniforms... personal belonging of the dead tribal... He will manipulate waylines to burn the corpses...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Roll
> ...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Taka keeps the stone in his left hand, and the ingot in his right, concentrating on them...



        *GM:*  NOTE: Two active mystical tasks cannot be performed simultaneously. You must do one then the other.     
Tehn will analyze the two chunks of rock, later, at some point when the party makes camp.


Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Ecology + Analysis + d100
This may not be performed while engaged in any other active tasks, but it can be performed during any leisure activity including sleeping, in which the Bender will dream about the function of the item.
Taka: 12 + 16 + 60 = 88, 12 + 16 + 84 = 112
Time: 10 days / 88 = 2 hours, 44 minutes, success
Time: 10 days/ 112 = 2 hours, 9 minutes, success
Lunnaya: 26 + 18 + 72 = 116
Time: 10 days / 116 = 2 hours, 5 minutes


The Hebrian Regulars do not seem to have worn any specific uniform, but through the searching, an emblem is discovered bearing what should be an insignia that will more than suffice.

Searching the dead enemy reveals that his weaponry has been reclaimed, but on or still near the body, having been, inadvertently, pulled away by animals are several indicative trinkets. There is a set of three feathers that appears to have come from some type of waterfowl. There is a string of canine teeth, and the jaw bone of a goat. Coldtree indicates that he thinks these items belonged to the savage.

Lunnaya helps move the bodies and clear a sufficient enough area so that in burning them the entire Eastern Prairie is not set ablaze. He says in Amiradthan, "zachem szhigat' mertvetsov? Ya ne vizhu v etom smysia. pust' oni u zhivotnykh."

He then makes a gesture of dismissal and says in Orngaddrin, "Why do you want to burn them. I do not understand this practice."

Afterward, there remains enough daylight for the three to move away from the road and follow a little distance in the direction of the departed enemy, before making camp.








*OOC:*


*Alchemical Sensitivity*:
Heartstone: 1: (Confluence +1)
Tin: 1: (Persona +1), {- Mind x2}
Slate: 7: {Sound x2}
Zinc: 8: (Health +1), {+ Body x2}

Each character receives 6 DP and improves in Amiradthan by 1%.


----------



## Kwargrow (Mar 5, 2020)

> "Why do you want to burn them? I do not understand this practice."



Coldtree shrugs and replies, "Unburied bodies bring sickness.  You did not know this?"

Coldtree says, "These women have been in captivity with those tribals for a while, and we have no idea how they're being treated.  We may need to accept that this is not a rescue mission, but a dispensing of justice for the lost."  At camp he will analyze the trinkets from the dead tribal to determine way proclivity.


Spoiler: Roll



86


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 7, 2020)

*OOC:*


Posting on behalf of Tellerian Hawke, per message notification, as he is out of pocket for an extended week.







Nodding at the logic from Coldtree, Taka clasps his big hands in front of him and replies in Hebrian, "I think your assessment correct. They were several days gone before we were informed. I cannot see them remaining alive, unless they are being used as slaves."

He spits.

"Anyway, I know a little of this terrain though I have not traveled it. These savages appear to be headed more directly for the middle of the marsh that dominates much of the Eastern River Valley."


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 7, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 = 56
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 141

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 6, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Viper Heart: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 8, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
Hebrian Regular Insignia (fabric)





Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Ecology + Analysis + d100
Coldtree: 16 + 25 + 86 = 127
Time: 10 days / 127 = 1 hour, 54 minutes
Taka: 12 + 16 + 86 = 114
Time: 2 hours, 7 minutes
Lunnaya: 26 + 18 + 86 = 130
Time: 1 hour, 51 minutes





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree shrugs and replies, "Unburied bodies bring sickness.  You did not know this?..."



Tehn shakes his head. "No. No one in my former clan was ever ill. Maybe less nomadic tribes are more prone to this or if too many bodies are left in one place. The Amiradthae leave the bodies where they lie. Sometimes we would wait for the ravens and crows to come for the eyes, just so we could shoot the devious beasts. Usually just the beetles would come before we moved on. I do not see how the bugs could find the dead so quickly. It often takes days for the vultures."


Kwargrow said:


> At camp he will analyze the trinkets...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Roll
> ...



To make more efficient use of the time necessary for analysis, Taka and Tehn, each, offer to help with one of the other pieces so that all may be done simultaneously.








*OOC:*


*Alchemical Analysis*:
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Canine Teeth: 1 set, (Strength +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)






Taka's assessment is agreed and the DWAC begin a method of predictive tracking rather than directly attempting to follow. The decision is sound for by meridian, luck or coincidence provides evidence of the missing women and stolen grain. The excessive scattering of songbirds triggered the more in depth investigation. The birds were feeding upon the wasted, spilled rice. Some Hebrian style clothing is discovered, having obviously been discarded. No serious signs of struggle are noted upon the ground. It is obvious that the quarry is traveling rather slowly and could possibly be overtaken in another day.

Tehn picks up the discarded shirt and drops it. "The women may still be alive after all. Being professionals, perhaps they are less resistant to the certainty of that act, which has prevented them from being killed and protected them from excess harm."








*OOC:*


Each character receives 3 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Mar 7, 2020)

> Being professionals, perhaps they are less resistant to the certainty of that act



Coldtree's lip curls in disgust and he says, "I have a special distaste for rape.  Any man that would use his member as a weapon against a woman should have his member removed while he is still alive, so that he will know what he is missing in the next life."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 18, 2020)

Taka looks at the tracks thoughtfully. *Taka says,* "I doubt their destination is the marsh itself. No peoples live there. They are likely to be simply passing THROUGH it, and their village is likely just on the other side. The marsh is a strong deterrent, and a good defensive obstacle. We should cross the marsh quickly, and then start looking for the village."


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 18, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 = 56
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 141

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 6, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Teeth: 1 set, (Strength +1)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Viper Heart: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 8, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
Hebrian Regular Insignia (fabric)





Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Ecology + Analysis + d100
Coldtree: 16 + 25 + 86 = 127
Time: 10 days / 127 = 1 hour, 54 minutes
Taka: 12 + 16 + 86 = 114
Time: 2 hours, 7 minutes
Lunnaya: 26 + 18 + 86 = 130
Time: 1 hour, 51 minutes





Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Taka says*,* "I doubt their destination is the marsh itself..."



Lunnaya shakes his head. "At the risk of sounding contentious, you should know that people do live in the marsh, quite a few. It is not all wet and mushy. There are hillocks, some large enough to support trees. These foes may have an encampment on a hillock. It would be rather defensible against a rival clan, but for just three of us, irrelevant."

With the word irrelevant hanging from the end of the conversation, it seems to apply to any opposing point, as the three men hear by the sound of voices that they have caught the raiders before entering the swamp. The rolling grassland provides brief glimpses of them and Taka instinctively ducks, due to his excessive height.

Lunnaya whispers, "Even with the big guy, I do not think we have been noticed yet. We could catch them in under and hour. I am going to estimate eight men, based on what we have glimpsed. How do you want to handle it?"








*OOC:*


Each character receives 3 DP. Provide at least two random rolls if action is suggested.


----------



## Kwargrow (Mar 19, 2020)

Coldtree says, "Let us creep as close as possible and attack without warning.  I doubt they gave the caravan much more than that."
He will manipulate waylines to change the wind to mask their scent.


Spoiler: Rolls



34, 24


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 19, 2020)

Taka will manipulate waylines to make himself blurry. When the party springs the ambush, he will attack with his sword, augmenting it with Thump.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Wow; I don't think this has EVER happened to me:
-Blur: 66
-Sword: 67
-Thump: 68


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 = 56
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 141

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 6, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Teeth: 1 set, (Strength +1)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Viper Heart: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 8, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
Hebrian Regular Insignia (fabric)





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree says, "Let us creep as close as possible..."
> He will manipulate waylines to change the wind to mask their scent.



        *GM:*  NOTE: Mask Scent is an Academic task. Changing the direction of the wind would require vastly more power than currently available. As an Aberrant Bender, Coldtree can dampen sound or hide his identity (Soullessness).     


Spoiler: Dampen Sound



Essence + Confluence + Collegiate + Aberrative = 31





Spoiler: Soullessness



Essence + Adhesion + Collegiate + Aberrative = 29





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka will manipulate waylines to make himself blurry. When the party springs the ambush, he will attack with his sword, augmenting it with Thump.



        *GM:*  NOTE: Blur is a Theologic task. Taka has only the Collegiate skill. He may bend light to darken or brighten the area around him, neither of which is beneficial to the current situation.     
Agreeing with the ambush tactics, Tehn takes the left flank knowing that he has to close with the enemy, hoping to hold attention away from Coldtree who does not have to close.


Spoiler: Concealment



Conceal + various Collegiate + d100
Coldtree: 21 + 31 + 34 = 86
Taka: 15 + 66 = 81
Lunnaya: 28 + 55 = 83





Spoiler: Passive Awareness



Perception + Analysis
Enemy: 15 + 10 = 25





Spoiler: Aggressive Assault



Aggression + Accuracy + Fury + d100
Taka: 23 + 12 + 16 + 67 = 118 + 81(surprise) = 199
Lunnaya: 16 + 26 + 21 + 47 = 110 + 83(surprise) = 193





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Readiness + Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Enemies: 19 + 15 + 10 + 57 = 111
damage: 199 - 111 = 88% * 10 = 9
E1: body: 8 - 9 = -1, incapacitated

damage: 193 - 111 = 82 * 10 = 8
E2: body: 8 - 8 = 0, incapacitated





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Bending + various collegiate + d100
Coldtree: 19 + 31 + 24 = 74
Taka: 16 + 16 + 68 = 100
Lunnaya: 30 + 21 + 44 = 95





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Conditioning + Fury or Clarity + d100
Enemies: 19 + 10 + 54 = 83





As the enemy seems to be giving little regard to their own safety, and there is a breeze across the prairie, the Dragon Way Adventuring Company has little difficulty closing unnoticed. Coldtree waits until T & T engage before releasing a sonic blast at one of the men. The previous guess of eight enemies turns out to be correct.

Bad luck assails Coldtree as he is unable to effectively harm the enemy. On a good note, the enemy is still unaware of his presence. T & T charge into the burgundy skinned savages, catching them off guard. Both effectively incapacitate a single foe with the physical attack, alone. The bending adds insult to injury.

There are six Hebrian women of various youngish ages. At a glance, they appear unharmed. The remaining men draw bone tomahawks and rush to attack Lunnaya and Taka.








*OOC:*


This concludes surprise. Provide a reaction roll and an action roll. Each character receives 3DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Mar 22, 2020)

Coldtree will charge at one of the enemy, attacking with fists, and Thump when he connects.


Spoiler: Rolls



79, 87


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 22, 2020)

Seeing that the bending (Thump) is less effective than the sword attack, Taka focuses on the sword FIRST, quickly rushing to engage the nearest enemy, and eviscerate him. If the enemy is still standing after the sword attack, Taka will touch him, using a heat attack.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Reaction = 60
Sword = 95 (+65 Luck) = 160
Heat = 19 (meh.)


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 22, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 = 56
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 141

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 6, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Teeth: 1 set, (Strength +1)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Viper Heart: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 8, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
Hebrian Regular Insignia (fabric)





Spoiler: Concealment



Conceal + various Collegiate + d100
Coldtree: 21 + 31 + 34 = 86 - 25 = 61





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree... attacking with fists, and Thump...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Taka focuses on the sword... using a heat attack.





Spoiler: Reaction Time



Readiness + Speed + Clarity + d100
Coldtree: 20 + 16 + 26 + 79 = 141
Taka: 22 + 12 + 17 + 60 = 111
Lunnaya: 14 + 26 + 21 + 75 = 136
Enemies: 19 + 15 + 10 + 80 = 124





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Coldtree: 28(clothing) - 13(strength) + 200(movement) - 141 = 74
Taka: 16(clothing) - 14(strength) + 40(sword) - 111 = ~0
Lunnaya: ~0
Enemies: ~0





Spoiler: Aggressive Assault



Aggression + Accuracy + Fury + d100
Taka: 23 + 12 + 16 + 160 = 211
Lunnaya: 16 + 26 + 21 + 123 = 186
Coldtree: 18 + 16 + 31 + 87 = 152 + 61(surprise) = 203
Enemies: 19 + 15 + 10 + 133 = 177, 277





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Readiness + Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Taka: 22 + 12 + 16 + 160 = 210, 110 + 12 = 122
damage: 177 - 122 = 55% * 5 = 3 - 2(hauberk) = 1
damage: 277 - 122 = 155% * 5 = 8 - 2(hauberk) = 6
Mind: 10 - 1 - 6 = 3, dazed
Lunnaya: 14 + 26 + 20 + 123 = 186, 86 + 26 = 112
damage: 177 - 112 = 65% * 5 = 3 - 1 = 2
damage: 277 - 112 = 165% * 5 = 8 - 1 = 7
Mind: 10 - 2 - 7 = 1, dazed
Enemies: 19 + 15 + 10 + 133 = 177
damage: 211 - 177 = 34% * 10 = 3
damage: 186 - 177 = 9% * 10 = 1
damage: 203 - 177 = 26% * 1 = 0
E1: body: 8 - 9 = -1, incapacitated
E2: body: 8 - 8 = 0, incapacitated
E3: body: 8 - 3 = 5, hurt
E4: body: 8 - 1 = 7, hurt





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Bending + various collegiate + d100
Coldtree: 19 + 31 + 87 = 137
Taka: 16 + 16 + 19 = 51
Lunnaya: 30 + 21 + 73 = 124





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Conditioning + Fury or Clarity + d100
Enemies: 19 + 10 + 83 = 112
damage: 137 - 112 = 25% * 10 = 3
damage: 124 - 112 = 12% * 10 = 1
E5: Mind: 8 - 3 = 5, dazed
E4: Body: 7 - 1 = 6, hurt


The six woman are startled by the sudden attack. They flinch at the sudden violence but quickly move away from the action, watching it unfold. Before Coldtree can close with the enemy, the six men disperse evenly between their two opponents crowding both men.

Taka is able to cause greater harm than Tehn, but both take severe pummeling from bone tomahawks. Coldtree surprises one of the enemy but is still unable to hurt him with his fists, but both his and Tehn's mystical assaults do some harm.

The man who Coldtree hit disengages from Tehn and turns to face his new foe. Taka is left facing three opponents.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 3 DP. State intentions and provide two or three action rolls.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 23, 2020)

Taka will continue to use his sword as his primary means of attack, following up with touch-based heat attacks.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Next Round:
Sword = 88
Heat = 100 (+64 Luck) = 164

Round After:
Sword = 72
Heat = 63


----------



## Kwargrow (Mar 23, 2020)

Coldtree will punch at his opponent and use an ant stinger while manipulating waylines to Toxin.


Spoiler: Rolls



55, 15


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 24, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 = 56
Taka: dazed
Mind: 10 - 1 - 6 = 3
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: dazed
Mind: 10 - 2 - 7 = 1





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 141

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Teeth: 1 set, (Strength +1)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Viper Heart: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 8, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
Hebrian Regular Insignia (fabric)





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Coldtree: 0 + 20(punch) = 20, 40, 60, 80, 100*
Taka: 0 + 70(dazed) + 40(sword) = 110, 150, 170*
Lunnaya: 0 + 90(dazed) = 130, 170, 190*
Enemies: 0 + 20(tomahawk) = 20, 40, 60, 80, 100...
E3: 0 + 30(hurt) + 20 = 50, 70, 90...
E4: 0 + 20(hurt) + 20 = 40, 60, 80, 100...
E5: 0 + 30(dazed) + 20 = 50, 70, 90...





Spoiler: Aggressive Assault



Aggression + Accuracy + Fury + d100
Taka: 23 + 12 + 16 + 88 = 139
Lunnaya: 16 + 26 + 21 + 77 = 140
Coldtree: 18 + 16 + 31 + 55 = 120
Enemies: 19 + 15 + 10 + 82 = 126





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Readiness + Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Taka: 22 + 12 + 16 + 88 = 138
damage: 226 - 138 - 12 = 76% * 5 = 4 - 2 = 2
damage: 326 - 138 - 12 = 176% * 5 = 9 - 2 = 7
Mind: 3 - 2 = 1 - 7 = -6, unconscious
Lunnaya: 14 + 26 + 20 + 77 = 137
damage: 226 - 137 - 26 = 63% * 5 = 3 - 1 = 2
Mind: 1 - 2 = -1, unconscious
Coldtree: 20 + 16 + 25 + 55 = 116
damage: 126 - 116 = 10% * 5 = 1 - 1(soak), ineffective
Enemies: 19 + 15 + 10 + 82 = 126

E1: body: 8 - 9 = -1, incapacitated
E2: body: 8 - 8 = 0, incapacitated
E3: body: 8 - 3 = 5, hurt
E4: body: 8 - 1 = 7 - 1 = 6, hurt





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Bending + various collegiate + d100
Coldtree: 19 + 26 x 2(stinger) + 15 = 86
Taka: 16 + 16 + 164 = 196
Lunnaya: 30 + 21 x 2(stinger) + 85 = 157





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Conditioning + Fury or Clarity + d100
Enemies: 19 + 10 + 90 = 129

E5: Mind: 8 - 3 = 5, dazed





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka... sword... heat attacks.





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree will punch... ant stinger... Toxin.



Coldtree punches at his opponent at the same time the man swings his weapon. Neither can effectively harm the other, and the mystical assault proves ineffective.

Tehn, who through the haze suddenly realizes how to bend waylines at a distance, tries to take a defensive posture against his two opponents, but they are too fast. Fortunately, despite his predicament, he is able to defend against one but not the other, who renders him unconscious with a blow from the bone tomahawk before he can produce a mystical assault.

Taka, still facing three enemies, avoids the first but is hit by the second and taken out by the third.

Facing six enemies, Coldtree is quickly overrun.

Time passes. How much is unknown. All three men wake. It is dark. Everyone has retained their clothing but of personal possessions, only the bow and arrows of Coldtree remain. The enemy and the women are gone.









*OOC:*


Each character receives 3DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Mar 25, 2020)

As Coldtree comes to, his mind twists, taking him back to his childhood when he was a refugee with no family.  A group of boys overpowered him and took his food, knocking him down and leaving him in the dirt, just like this.  The old rage builds in him, and he sits up, knowing where he went wrong.  He was powerless then, but not now.
'Fire,' he thinks.  'I should have used fire.  I'm going to burn them', he promises himself. He does not think of Midway, the mission, or even the women they were sent to rescue. He only thinks of ending those that beat him down.

After he wakes he will manipulate waylines to assist in his healing, as well as T&T.  He will look around to find out where his opponents went.


Spoiler: Rolls



60, 72


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 25, 2020)

As Taka regains consciousness, he looks around, confused. His head is still throbbing from the multiple blows his foes landed with their bone tomahawks. Instinctively, he begins to accelerate his healing, by manipulating nearby waylines. He will offer to help his friends, as well.

*Taka asks,* "Why didn't they kill us? Surely they know that we will not stop coming after them?"

Taka looks at himself, taking note of the absence of his armor and weapons.

*Taka says,* "We don't even have knives to cut ourselves some wooden spears. We will need to rely upon our special talents. I agree with Coldtree, we should burn them. Heat is hard to stand against."

Taka will take the time to forage for any rocks, stones, or minerals that could enhance wayline manipulation, especially things like flint, which augment heat attacks.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Accelerate healing: 74
Forage: 81


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 27, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 = 56
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health


        *GM:*  The items in the following lists are currently missing     


Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 141

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Teeth: 1 set, (Strength +1)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Viper Heart: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 8, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
Hebrian Regular Insignia (fabric)





Spoiler: GM data



E1: body: 0, incapacitated
E2: body: 1, incapacitated
E3: body: 6, hurt
E4: body: 7, hurt





Kwargrow said:


> As Coldtree comes to... He only thinks of ending those that beat him down.
> 
> After he wakes he will manipulate waylines to assist in his healing, as well as T&T.  He will look around to find out where his opponents went.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> As Taka regains consciousness... he begins to accelerate his healing, by manipulating nearby waylines...



Both Coldtree and Taka realize that they are not physically injured. The blows only caused enough superficial damage to produce a loss of consciousness. Once awake and moving, any stiffness and residual pain quickly fades.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Taka asks,* "Why didn't they kill us? Surely they know that we will not stop coming after them?"



Tehn offers, "Being unconscious, I doubt the savages knew any difference. I say we were left for dead. They took our stuff."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka looks at himself, taking note of the absence of his armor and weapons.











*OOC:*


Only weapons and trinkets were taken, not clothing, probably because none of it would have fit the enemy.








Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka will take the time...



Seeing as it is about the middle of the night. it is quickly decided to wait until daylight to give pursuit or perform any meaningful search. One thing that is noted, without delay, is that the enemy took their injured with them, indicating to all three men that the enemy would be traveling slower.

Finding the trail in the morning light is easy, for two of the enemy could not walk, and the drag marks would glare at even an amateur explorer. While tracking, Tehn will also divert back and forth hoping to sense something of use. Given the supposed rate of travel of the enemy, the few extra minutes are decidedly affordable, provoking Coldtree to join in, especially in hopes of locating some fire weed.


Spoiler: Prospecting



ecology + clarity + d100
Taka: 12 + 17 + 81 = 110
Coldtree: 16 + 26 + 72 = 114
Lunnaya: 26 + 22 + 81 = 129


During the search, no useable stones are located but when it comes to ores, being so close to the mountains, Taka and Tehn come across separate boulders containing a total of 16 ingots worth of lead. Coldtree comes across a boulder containing 7 ingots worth of tin. In a moment worth a malicious grin, Coldtree finds the prize of 7 measures worth of fire weed. T & T both find a large patch of itch weed, which yields 16 measures. Due to the difficulty of collecting the itch weed without personal injury, only one measure each is taken.

As it becomes obvious that the enemy will shortly be overtaken, Tehn addresses the others. "We need a better plan to go at these fellows. Any ideas?"








*OOC:*


Each character receives 3 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Mar 28, 2020)

Coldtree smiles and T&T can practically feel malicious intent emanating from him.  He says, "They still have their injured, correct?  I will use my power to set the blankets of the wounded on fire.  When the others rush to put the fires out, we attack.  We should focus our attention on one enemy at a time to grant an outnumber bonus."


Spoiler: Rolls



100+50=150, 88


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 28, 2020)

*Taka says,* "No, we should not go to them; we should make them come to us. And I volunteer to be the bait. We will approach their camp unseen, and take up ambush positions. I will expose myself, and openly challenge them. They will not be able to resist rushing me. And when they get close enough, we strike. What say all of you?"



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Use these rolls for whatever you need, in whichever order is convenient.
76, 88, (96+64), 89, 62, (93+74)


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 29, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 = 56
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 141

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Teeth: 1 set, (Strength +1)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Viper Heart: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 8, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
Hebrian Regular Insignia (fabric)





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree smiles..., "... set the blankets of the wounded on fire... We should focus our attention on one enemy at a time..."





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Taka says,* "... we should make them come to us. And I volunteer to be the bait... when they get close enough, we strike. What say all of you?"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Base Rolls
> ...



Tehn waves his hands in a gesture of hold on a second. "Coldtree has been able to bend waylines at a distance since we fought those malevolent birds. I say we do both. Let him light one up and then you expose yourself. When they rush you, we rush back, triple teaming them one at a time as long as we can to keep the advantage of numbers. It is what they did to us to take us out before. We need to turn those tables."

The sun has just dipped behind the near mountain, but the light has not near faded for the day. The enemy, it seems, has stopped early. They are enjoying themselves in some self-induced festivity. The captured women are participating with them. None of the enemy remains incapacitated. It is estimated that a day and a half may have passed since the previous conflict. Two of the enemy is still exhibiting signs of serious injury, for they are not really participating in the celebration.

It proves to be of little difficulty to close within 15 strides for Coldtree to affect one of them. Having to alter his plan slightly, he grips a handful of fire weed, nods to Tehn, and ignites the loincloth of the one who appears most injured. Tehn does the same thing to the other injured man. As the men scream, Taka hollers to get the attention of the others. The party is immediately over, as the men scream back in their unknown language. The women stare in amazement.


Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Bending + various collegiate + d100
Coldtree: 19 + 32 x 2(fire weed) = 83 + 150 = 233
Lunnaya: 30 + 22 x 2(fire weed) = 74 + 116 = 190





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Conditioning + Fury or Clarity + d100
Enemies: 19 + 10 + 126 = 155
damage: 233 - 155 = 78% * 10 = 8
damage: 190 - 155 = 45% * 10 = 5
E1: Body: 1 - 8 = -7, unconscious
E2: Body: 2 - 5 = -3, unconscious





Spoiler: Reaction Time



Readiness + Speed + Clarity + d100
Coldtree: 20 + 16 + 26 + 88 = 150
Taka: 22 + 12 + 17 + 76 = 127
Lunnaya: 14 + 26 + 21 + 87 = 148
Enemies: 19 + 15 + 10 + 97 = 141





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Coldtree: 28(clothing) - 13(strength) + 100(bending) - 150 = ~0
Taka: 16(clothing) - 14(strength) + 100(bending) - 127 = ~0
Lunnaya: ~0
Enemies: 300(movement) - 141 = 159


The uninjured enemy reacts faster than expected but it appears that the combatants will require 3 seconds of time to close the gap between them, causing all three adventurers to realize that they can assault two each of the enemy before melee ensues.


Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Bending + various collegiate + d100
Coldtree: 19 + 32 x 2(fire weed) = 83 + 150 = 233 x 2
Taka: 22 + 23 x 2(fire weed) = 68 + 88 = 156 x 2
Lunnaya: 30 + 22 x 2(itch/fire weed) = 74 + 124 = 198





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Conditioning + Fury or Clarity + d100
Enemies: 19 + 10 + 134 = 163
damage: 233 - 163 = 70% * 10 = 7 x 2
damage: 198 - 163 = 35% * 10 = 4 x 2
E3&5: Body: 8 - 7 = 1, injured
E4&6: Body: 8 - 4 = 4, injured


Despite the augmentation of the fire weed, an impressive stroke of luck allows the men to resist being heated by Taka. Coldtree, however, severely injures two, while Tehn hurts the other two. Due to the sudden injury, it is one of the men Tehn affected who finds himself facing three opponents, first.


Spoiler: Aggressive Assault



Aggression + Accuracy + Fury + d100
Coldtree: 18 + 16 + 31 + 88 = 153
Taka: 23 + 12 + 16 + 160 = 211
Lunnaya: 16 + 26 + 21 + 124 = 187


The man defends himself impressively well, especially for being hurt, but three on one is fatal, even when he is the only one with a weapon. As the other three men engage to a fury of heat and a reacquired sword, they know their deaths are certain. They being to sing a strange song as their lives are quickly ended. The adrenaline rush from the quickness of the new assault combined with the memory of the previous failure, leaves a pounding in everyones heads for a few more seconds.

The women stare at the scene as if struck with paralysis.








*OOC:*


All characters receive 3 DP. All fire weed was expended.


----------



## Kwargrow (Mar 30, 2020)

Once it is determined that the battle is over, Coldtree will hold up his hands to show no animosity towards the women.  He says, in Hebrian, "There is no need for further violence.  We are the Dragon Way Adventuring Company, and we were hired to put an end to these villains and return you to Midway."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 30, 2020)

*Taka says, in Hebrian,* "These men were brave warriors. I was honored to be able to fight them again. My friend speaks the truth; we are not here to harm you. We are here to escort you safely back to town. But I am confused about what I saw. You were celebrating with these men. Was this of your own, free will? Or were you simply trying to avoid being mistreated? Sit with us a moment, and gather your wits; we would be honored if you would tell us the tale of your captivity."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 31, 2020)

*During the pause before the conversation begins, many thoughts come to Taka's mind:* ~I felt helpless without my sword, but my talent with waylines is growing. I should return to the ways of my youth; there was a time when I preferred the use of my hands. Perhaps I should return to that way of being? You cannot disarm an unarmed man. And waylines can be manipulated to harden the body and sharpen the mind. I have strayed from my original path for far too long. When I get back to town, I am going to sell my sword, and give the pick handle back to the smith. It is time to turn my BODY into my greatest weapon.~


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 31, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 = 56
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days

*Animal Parts*:
nothing here

*Ores*:
nothing here

*Stone*:
nothing here

*Oddities*:
Hebrian Regular Insignia (fabric)





Kwargrow said:


> Once it is determined that the battle is over, Coldtree will hold up his hands to show no animosity towards the women.  He says, in Hebrian, "... We are the Dragon Way Adventuring Company... return you to Midway."





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Taka says, in Hebrian,* "... My friend speaks the truth; we are not here to harm you..."



One woman, the eldest in appearance, yells back, "Do you always holler at others from such a distance?"

She answers none of the questions and asks nothing further. She speaks some quiet words to the other five woman, who retrieve their discarded sandals and shirts. The woman who spoke does the same.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 1 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 31, 2020)

*OOC:*


 I think I speak for the whole party here...







The whole party moves up to where the women are, bows politely, and asks their questions again, in a softer, polite tone of voice.


----------



## Kwargrow (Mar 31, 2020)

> Do you always holler at others from such a distance?



Coldtree shrugs and raises his voice, "Just get your stuff and prepare to go back to Midway."  He mumbles where only T&T can hear him, "I don't have a lot of patience for whores."

He will go around to find and secure their gear.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 31, 2020)

When Coldtree doesn't follow Taka's lead, Taka looks at him quizzically, but says nothing. Taka will then approach the women, and try to talk to them politely, while Coldtree gathers their equipment.


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 1, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 = 56
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 501

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Teeth: 1 set, (Strength +1)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Viper Heart: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 8, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
Hebrian Regular Insignia (fabric)





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree shrugs and raises his voice, "Just get your stuff..."  He mumbles where only T&T can hear him, "I don't have a lot of patience for whores."
> 
> He will go around to find and secure their gear.



Tehn laughs at the underbreath comment. "I think you have this wrong idea stuck in your head. To me a whore is something completely different, but whatever. I'll help get our stuff, over by the women, after I see what these people had too."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Taka will... talk to them politely...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Taka says, in Hebrian,* "... You were celebrating with these men...?"



The eldest woman, who spoke somewhat rudely the first time, bows in the Hebrian custom. "Thank you. I am not ungrateful. The idea of ending my days as the wife of an Evipau is not at all appealing, but it was better than dying of dehydration. When the caravan was attacked, I knew we were too far from East Port, and I did not know the distance remaining to Midway. It seemed a chance encounter that the Evipaun attacked the caravan. I am Rozu. The girls are Deiji, Yuri, Kosai, Rani, and Rotasu. Yes, we are all named for flowers but those are our names. We use no others."

"By the fact that you men are here, I guess we were closer to Midway than I knew."

Understanding the last statement, Tehn responds, "Here we are maybe 3 days."

It is clear his Hebrian is limited.

It is noted that the women had been decorated with laurels of flowers, which they begin to discard, and even some of the trinkets belonging to the crew, which they return when mentioned.

The Evipaun, as the woman named them, seem to have nothing special of their own to pique interest. They have some dried meats, their own water skins, and much of the stolen rice. Many of the DWAC belongings were adorning the men. Everything else is with the women, who are even willing to help carry water and grain.

On the return trip, the younger women become more talkative and express greater range of emotion than Rozu, who seems to lack much of it. Her mannerism and the things she says give strong indication of her pragmatism.

Upon arrival in the mining camp, there is elation at the sight of the company and their accompaniment. Foreman Gebbrik greets the men and congratulates them on their success, paying out the wage of 360 shillings. Reputation for the crew is bolstered.








*OOC:*


All characters receive 3 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 1, 2020)

Taka thanks the woman, and says that he was glad to have been of service to her.

After reaching town, Taka makes good on his promise to sell his Harnin short sword, and returns the axe handle to the smith that he borrowed it from.

After that, he inquires as to the availability of better armor, and specifically, what types of leather are available, and their associated costs.

When it is time to eat, Taka approaches Tehn.

*Taka says,* "If you'd like to learn Hebrian, I can teach you. We can practice whenever we stop to rest or eat. Like right now... the stew you are eating is known as "kohtahlu" in Hebrian."

If Tehn is willing, Taka will continue to offer the vocabulary lesson during the course of the evening's meal.


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 1, 2020)

*Technical Post*:
        *GM:*  Collegiate Tasks that may be performed by all characters:
Mend (+Body)
Soothe (+Mind)
Leach (- Body... + Body)
Muddle (- Mind)
Rend (- Body)
Ionize (- Body)
Rearrangement (- Mind)
Bend Light (special)
Shock (- Body)
Oscillation (- Mind)
Chill (- Body)
Heat (- Body)

For convenience, those of interest should be added to your character records.     
        *GM:*  Coldtree and Taka:
Clairaudience (+ hearing)
Damping Sound (+ Hide)
Invigorate (+ Health)
Night Vision
Stimulate (+ Motility)
Strengthen
Lethargy (- Motility)
Sap (- Health)
Siphon (replaces Leach and Rend)
Weaken (- Strength)
Identity (replaces Soothe)
Recover (replaces Mend)
Cool (replaces chill)
Heat
Shove (knock down)
Sonic Blast (- Mind)
Ventriloquism (special)


----------



## Kwargrow (Apr 1, 2020)

On the way back to Midway, Coldtree will speak with the women in Hebrian.  He will give them whatever possessions of the Evipau that they wish, even weapons.  He will ask them about their ambitions and desires, if they are happy in their current life or would choose another if they could.  He will NOT attempt to seduce them, and will NOT touch them sexually.  (I emphasized the NOT because y'all don't always read all of my post)

With the blessing of T&T, Coldtree will invite these women to join the DWAC.  In private conference with his partners, he reasons, "If we add new members, then we can dispense the jobs we don't want to do to them, and take on the best jobs for ourselves.  Plus, these women are grateful to us, even more since we are giving them a way out of their current situation.  You can't buy that kind of loyalty."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 1, 2020)

*Taka says, flatly,* "They agreed to marriage to avoid conflict and/or mistreatment; I doubt they are looking to travel the path of the warrior. You can ask them, of course, and even train them to fight, if that is your intent. But this whole idea of an "adventuring company" sits wrong with me. When I suggested that we name ourselves the _Birds of Prey_, I was joking; and I was also assuming whichever name we decided upon would be like a nickname, used mainly between us and perhaps certain people in Midway. But the idea of forming an "official group" seems unnecessary to me. Why do people feel the need to label what a group of friends does? If they wish to join us, they will be our friends. And if that comes to pass, they can accompany us on any outing that they wish. I am not a chief. I will not "assign" tasks to anyone. What I do, I do in the name of friendship, benevolence, and honor. I do not wish to give it a name, or implement a set of rules. We are, each of us, on our own path in life. That is the way that I see it."


----------



## Kwargrow (Apr 1, 2020)

Coldtree shakes his head, "I do not intend for them to accompany us.  We will take on the most dangerous, lucrative jobs.  There will be many tasks people will have for us, that we will not have the time or desire to fulfill.  Our recruits will perform those tasks, earn their own way without having to lay under a man, and still contribute a valuable service to Midway.  We are an adventuring company, after all.  Also, when we are out of town, they can look after our interests."


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 3, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 = 56
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 501

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Teeth: 1 set, (Strength +1)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 8, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
Hebrian Regular Insignia (fabric)





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Taka says,* "If you'd like to learn Hebrian..."



        *GM:*  No special attempt to teach an unfamiliar language is necessary, as the progression will not be faster than 1% per post, to convey some realism in language acquisition. It is only necessary to declare that a statement is made in anything other than the default language of Orngaddrin.     


Kwargrow said:


> On the way back to Midway, Coldtree...



The woman become more comfortable with and confident in their new company during the course of travel. They brush off any offer of goods, but convey appreciation for the offer. Rozu is more private about her own thoughts and desires than the younger women. She deflects inquiries. Though it may be surprising, all of the woman seem especially content with their work, explaining that the pay and environment is much better than working rice fields or fishing boats. As a particular bonus, the crew of Rozu was specifically allowed to relocate and work at Midway.

One of the women does express an interest in weapon training and demonstrates some natural grace to accompany the skill.



Kwargrow said:


> ...I emphasized the NOT because y'all don't always read all of my post.











*OOC:*


That omission is definitely reciprocated all around. LOL.








Kwargrow said:


> ... Coldtree will invite these women to join the DWAC...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Taka says, flatly,* "... this whole idea of an "adventuring company" sits wrong with me... Why do people feel the need to label..."





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree shakes his head, "I do not intend for them to accompany us... when we are out of town, they can look after our interests."



Tehn finally gets involved in the past conversation. "I am going to disagree on recruitment at this time for a different and possibly still sensitive reason. What if a job of our recruits turns out like that skunk fiasco we suffered in our first outing? No, I do not think we are ready for recruitment, yet."

"As to a label, it is a means of identification and ease of conversation. If we do not label ourselves, others will create their own labels for us. Can you image, 'Hey let's see if we can get those men, you know the cook, the miner, and the medic, to blah, blah, blah.' No, it is better to have a name."

"As to looking after our interests, I say we are not ready for this either; but in the future, we may need a clerk, someone who can take jobs and negotiate terms in our absence. The rice is good, but bringing back those women is going to get us some reputation clout."

After a couple of days in town, Foreman Gebbrik seeks out the DWAC. This time there is no mystery. He explains that when the prospector was out to the south looking for mineable ore, he noticed a band of Deviard, encamped further south. These people being an eminent danger to the community should they travel further north, he wishes the company to investigate the band and deter them from coming north, if necessary.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 3 DP. State any town business or activity and address the new job request.


----------



## Kwargrow (Apr 4, 2020)

Coldtree nods passively at the refusal of recruits and doesn't bring it up again.  He will work with anyone that desires hand to hand training, knowing this will also speed the growth of own skill.








*OOC:*


 I'm pushing him to Combat 10 






In town, he will tell the story of how they rescued the women, even including their initial defeat.  He knows the women will tell the true story anyway, so a lie will not serve in this case.  He will offer up the evidence that they collected during the quest.
To Gebbrick, about the mission, he says, "An entire band of Deviard?  This will be difficult.  We will go see what we can do, but if we can't trick them into leaving, we might need to lure them into a trap."



Spoiler: Rolls



61, 83


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 5, 2020)

Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> "...After reaching town, Taka makes good on his promise to sell his Harnin short sword, and returns the axe handle to the smith that he borrowed it from.
> 
> After that, he inquires as to the availability of better armor, and specifically, what types of leather are available, and their associated costs."




Taka will also take Coldtree up on his offer to spar, since he too, likes to stay in practice. With his newfound resolve to return to the ways of the empty hand, keeping in practice is now a top priority.


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 5, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full health
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 = 56
Taka: full health
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full health





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 501

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Teeth: 1 set, (Strength +1)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 8, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
Hebrian Regular Insignia (fabric)





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree... "We will go see what we can do..."



Even after clarifying some initial confusion as to the number of Deviard, the company seems a little unsure as to any specific preparation. Perhaps nothing special is even required. Little thought is given to the exchange of Taka's sword, though one of the Maldrog makes a few snide remarks in a usual attempt to be funny at someone else's expense.

After some brief discussion, Lunnaya talks Taka into giving him the sword. He practices with both Coldtree and Taka while wielding two practice swords to imitate his desired style of combat. He demonstrates a defensive posture with attempts at countering.

The company gets a fresh start early in the morning, as is the usual desire. The weather is a bit cool for the season, but the dampness is expected. As the crew is heading out of town, the medic catches their attention. She speaks to Coldtree. "You demonstrated some talent for herbs when you worked for me. I am running low. When you are out, if you come across some, perhaps you could bring some back. I could use some for both mental and physical ailments but most especially physical."

DWAC follows the road south out of town, then diverts to follow parallel to the mountains. By midday the farthest shaft, where the spider was killed, is reached and the crew pauses for some lunch.

After a bit of lunch, the company must leave the trail and transverse the rocky inclines. Following the curvature, it seems certain that the prospector would have come this way to observe a valley further south. The view of the plains is left behind as the party travels into the rough timber of the mountain edges.


Spoiler: Concealment



hide + various collegiate + d100
enemy: 86 + 0 + 71 = 157





Spoiler: passive awareness



perception + analysis
Taka: 18 + 22 = 40
surprise: 157 - 40 = 117
Coldtree: 16 + 25 = 41
surprise: 157 - 41 = 116
Lunnaya: 26 + 23 = 49
surprise: 157 - 49 = 108


Having just thought about the previous spider, it is not really a surprise to be assaulted by one, but the clever monsters are rather sneaky, and they get the jump on the party.


Spoiler: finesse assault



finesse + accuracy + clarity + d100
Spiders: 19 + 34 + 0 + 83 = 136





Spoiler: Physical Defense



readiness + avoidance + analysis + d100
Taka: 24 + 18 + 22 + 50 = 114 - 117(surprise) = -3
damage: 136 - -3 = 139% * 3 = 4
Body: 10 - 4 = 6, injured
Coldtree: 22 + 16 + 25 + 86 = 149 - 116(surprise) = 33
damage: 136 - 33 = 103% * 3 = 3
Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt
Lunnaya: 18 + 26 + 23 + 73 = 140 - 108 = 32
damage: 136 - 32 = 104% * 3 = 3
Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt


Each man has been startled by and bitten by a spider, mostly gray in coloration and having a leg spread about the size of a man's torso. Their fangs plunge into each man's neckline, above any protective clothing.











*OOC:*


Each character receives 3 DP and improves in Maldrog by 1%. Everyone needs to state intentions and provide rolls for resisting venom, reaction time, and desired actions.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 5, 2020)

Taka will grab his spider by the abdomen, and throw it down hard onto the ground; as he does so, he will siphon the spider's life force, in an effort to heal his bite wound.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Reaction: 100!! (+45) = 145
Resist Venom: 71
Judo Throw: 87
Siphon: 91(+48) = 139


----------



## Kwargrow (Apr 6, 2020)

As soon as Coldtree feels the spider bite, he will manipulate waylines to Heat the spider on him.


Spoiler: Rolls



14, 90(+02), 78


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 8, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: hurt
Body: 10 - 3 = 7
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 = 56
Taka: injured
Body: 10 - 4 = 6
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: hurt
Body: 10 - 3 = 7





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 501

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Teeth: 1 set, (Strength +1)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 8, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
Hebrian Regular Insignia (fabric)





Spoiler: Resist Venom



conditioning + fury + d100 > 53 + 47
Taka: 24 + 23 + 71 = 118, resisted
Coldtree: 23 + 32 + 14 = 69
damage: 100 - 69 = 31% * 20 = 6
Strength: 3 - 6 = -3, no effect yet
Lunnaya: 15 + 23 + 42 = 80
damage: 100 - 80 = 20% * 20 = 4
Strength: 4 - 4 = 0, no effect yet





Spoiler: Reaction



readiness + speed + clarity + d100
Taka: 24 + 18 + 23 + 145 = 210
Coldtree: 23 + 16 + 26 + 92 = 157
Lunnaya: 18 + 26 + 24 + 122 = 190
spiders: 19 + 34 + 0 + 127 = 180





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Taka: 20(throw), 100(bend) - 210 = ~0, ~0
Coldtree: 11(clothing) + 100(bend) = 111 - 157 = ~0
Lunnaya: 20(throw), 100(bend) - 190 = ~0
spiders: 20(bite) - 180 = ~0





Spoiler: Aggressive Assault



aggression + accuracy + fury + d100
Taka: 24 + 16 + 23 + 87 = 150
Coldtree: 21 + 16 + 32 + 78 = 147





Spoiler: finesse assault



finesse + accuracy + clarity + d100
Lunnaya: 18 + 26 + 24 + 83 = 147
Spiders: 19 + 34 + 0 + 88 = 141 + 100(attached) = 241





Spoiler: Physical Defense



readiness + avoidance + analysis + d100
Taka: 24 + 18 + 22 + 87 = 151
damage: 241 - 151 = 90% * 3 = 3 - 4(hauberk), ineffective
Hauberk: 60 - 3 = 57%
Coldtree: 22 + 16 + 25 + 78 = 141
damage: 241 - 141 = 100% * 3 = 3 - 4(tunic), ineffective
Tunic: 56 - 3 = 53
Lunnaya: 18 + 26 + 23 + 83 = 150
damage: 241 - 150 = 91% * 3 = 3 - 4(tunic), ineffective
Tunic: 60 - 3 = 57
spiders: 19 + 34 + 0 + 88 = 141
damage: 150 - 141 = 09%, ineffective
damage: 147 - 141 = 06%, ineffective





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



bending + collegiate + d100
Taka: 22 + 23(siphon) + 139 = 184
Coldtree: 19 + 32(heat) + 78 = 129
Lunnaya: 30 + 24(acidity) + 98 = 152





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



spiders: 19(conditioning) + 103(d100) = 122
damage: 184 - 122 = 62% * 10 = 6
Body: 2 - 6 = -4, incapacitated, Taka: Body + 6
damage: 129 - 122 = 07% * 10 = 1
Body: 2 - 1 = 1, hurt
damage: 152 - 122 = 30% * 10 = 3
Body: 2 - 3 = -1, incapacitated





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka... throw... siphon...





Kwargrow said:


> ... Coldtree... Heat...



No effect from the venom is yet noticed.

All things happening so close to simultaneously so the any difference would be unnoticeable. Taka is able to rip the spider from him and throw it a stride distant but causes it no damage. Coldtree instinctively jerks the spider from him, and Tehn is able to shake his spider loose, but either causes it no damage.

As they are being removed, each spider attempts an additional bite, which only finds clothing.

When the spiders hit the ground, all landing on their feet, the one that came from Taka suddenly curls into a ball, for no apparent reason, never to move again. Some steam seems to emit from the one that was on Coldtree, provoking it to jump away and flee. The one that was on Tehn falls flat. Viscous liquid begins to ooze from the joints of its carapce.









*OOC:*


Combat has ended. Coldtree and Lunnaya need to provide a random roll to resist the venom, again. Each character receives 6 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Apr 9, 2020)

Since they already know how to purge toxins and poisons from their bodies from the altercation with the ants, Coldtree will manipulate waylines to purify the group.  If needed, he will use a Zinc to increase his chances.


Spoiler: Rolls



68, 70










*OOC:*


 I thought we couldn't siphon life force to heal from non-human creatures


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 10, 2020)

Taka will assist in the group's purification of toxins. He will also pick apart the spider carcasses, looking to see if he can salvage any fangs, venom glands, or other useful parts which might have proclivities.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



27, 38


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 10, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: hurt
Strength: 3 - 6 = -3
Body: 10 - 3 = 7
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 53
Taka: full wellness
Body: 10 - 4 = 6 + 6 = ~10
Hauberk: 60 - 3 = 57
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: hurt
Strength: 4 - 4 = 0
Body: 10 - 3 = 7
Tunic: 60 - 3 = 57





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 501

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Teeth: 1 set, (Strength +1)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 8, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
Hebrian Regular Insignia (fabric)





Spoiler: Resist Venom



conditioning + fury + d100 > 53 + 47
Coldtree: 23 + 32 + 68 = 123, resisted
Lunnaya: 15 + 23 + 68 = 106, resisted





Kwargrow said:


> ... Coldtree... purify... Zinc...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka... purification... spider carcasses... salvage...





Spoiler: Purification



bending + purify + d100 => 53 + 47, 100
Coldtree: 19 + 26 + 70 > 100, success
Lunnaya: 30 + 24 + 70 > 100, success


Tehn makes some dour statements in his native language as he tends to his affliction.

Since each man is capable of purifying toxins from his own system, the assistance of Taka is not necessary. Coldtree and Lunnaya resist any further effects from the venom, but each is noticeably weakened and both is hurt. Holding the zinc, Coldtree notices that it has no proclivity for the purification process, for it remains in his hand rather than disintegrating.


Spoiler: alchemical sensitivity



ecology + clarity + d100 => 80
Taka:18 + 23 + 27 = 68, failed


Stabbing them to make sure they are dead first, then picking over the two spiders, Taka does not find any useful parts.

It may only be an hour or so further travel, but it is decided that proceeding later, when refreshed, would be more advisable.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 3 DP. Everyone improves in Amiradthan by 1%.


----------



## Kwargrow (Apr 10, 2020)

While waiting, and wanting to keep his blood circulating in case there is any lingering venom, Coldtree will search for plants and herbs as requested by the town medic.
He says in Hebrian, "If that bitch thinks I'm just going to give her medicine without getting paid, then we will have an interesting conversation when I return."


Spoiler: Rolls



51


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 14, 2020)

*Taka shakes his head,* "You are too quick to judge and assume. The woman is Hebrian. There is honor in her. She won't take anything from you without giving you something in return. She might not give you anything right away, but if you do this thing for her, she will remember it. And when the time is right, she will give you something in return. That is the way of the people. Trading isn't about money; it's about trust. And it's about relationship. Friends will always take you farther in life than mere money will."


----------



## Kwargrow (Apr 15, 2020)

Coldtree chuckles and replies, "It is fine if you still want to believe that.  Your experience is different from mine.  I lost everything when I was a child, not because of my own poor decisions, but because they were taken from me, by Hebrians, my own people.  That was the past, though.  As for today, I can still feel the poison from that spider.  I recall the pain of the bite and the terror when I realized I had been attacked by a sneaky arachnid.  We are the ones out here doing these jobs, and we are the only ones to determine the worth of our actions.  The medic is not going to give me what she thinks this medicine is worth; she is going to give me what I think it is worth.  Don't worry if you think I am going to overcharge her.  I will give her a fair price."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 15, 2020)

*OOC:*




			
				Coldtree said:
			
		

> "...and the terror when I realized I had been attacked by a sneaky arachnid."



*The above statement is the reason I reacted to the post with laughter. I love the practical way you explain things sometimes.*







*Taka nods,* "You are a man, and a warrior. As your friend, I might offer you advice, but I would never actually interfere with your actions, once you have made a decision. We are all on separate paths; sometimes our paths cross, and sometimes they diverge. Each man must follow his own path, and accept the consequences for his own choices. But beware, anger and bitterness are not merely emotions. They are spirits, and they can lead a man astray. Do not let them cloud your judgment. They will rule your life, if you let them."


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 15, 2020)

TWO DAYS' TIME HAS PASSED


Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: hurt
Strength: 3 - 6 = -3, Time: 60 days / (7confluence + 5health) = 5 days... 3 days
Body: 10 - 3 = 7, Time: 30 days / 12 = 2 days, 12 hours... 12 hours
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 53
Taka: full wellness
Hauberk: 60 - 3 = 57
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: hurt
Strength: 4 - 4 = 0, Time: 40 days / (3confluence + 3health) = 6 days, 16 hours... 4+ days
Body: 10 - 3 = 7, Time: 30 days / 6 = 5 days... 3 days
Tunic: 60 - 3 = 57





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 501

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Teeth: 1 set, (Strength +1)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 8, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
Hebrian Regular Insignia (fabric)





			
				GM said:
			
		

> ... Coldtree and Lunnaya resist any further effects from the venom, but each is noticeably weakened and everyone is hurt...





Kwargrow said:


> ... Coldtree will search for plants...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Taka shakes his head,* "You are too quick to judge... Trading isn't about (coin)..."





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree chuckles and replies, "... Your experience is different from mine..."



Listening to the exchange, Tehn makes an offhand comment in Amiradthan, "eto diya etogo."

He nods to himself, wincing at the pain in his neck. "This for that. I am sure each tribe has its tendencies and its anomalies. Look at us. We are all anomalies, but to digress some, I noticed some similarity between our town Healer and new woman Rozu. There may be something there for later use, but we should probably go for the up front pay right now. I will help you look."


Spoiler: Forage



mercantile + clarity + d100
Coldtree: 16 + 26 + 51 = 93
Lunnaya: 26 + 24 + 51 = 101





Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



mercantile + analysis + d100 => 80
Coldtree: 16 + 25 + 51 > 80, success
Lunnaya: 26 + 23 + 51 > 80, success


Limping around is the best that the two men can muster. The wounds seem to be healing, but the weakness in Coldtree and Lunnaya is taking even longer.  Minutes turn into hours which drags on into two days, and everyone is still hurt. There is a close call the second day, which brings the possibility of an encounter, while still very much less than par. It is for certain that some Deviard are at hand, but they appear to be hunting and returned the way that they had come.

Despite the difficulties, Coldtree collects a basket worth of edible fruits and seeds and a separate basket of herbs. The herbs seem to be medicinal. Tehn locates a basket worth (7 measures) of fire weed and a separate basket of herbs that also seem medicinal.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 3 DP, improves in Hebrian by 1%, and improves in Amiradthan by 1%.


----------



## Kwargrow (Apr 17, 2020)

*OOC:*


 In 'collectibles' you can remove the Hebrian insignia.  We would have given that over to the town people as proof of what happened to the guards. 







Coldtree says to T&T, "For this job I think we should use patience and caution.  If we try to wipe this group out all at once, I'm sure they will overwhelm us.  We know they are sending out hunters in smaller groups.  Let us track them and take out this band a bit at a time."
During the time of rest, he will attempt to determine way proclivity of the viper skull.


Spoiler: Rolls



68


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 19, 2020)

*Taka says,* "You guys still look a bit weak to me. Let's camp here for another day before we follow them. If they're hunting, they'll be moving slow anyway."

*Taka muses to himself*, ~We could find large game, like a deer, and drain it of its life force, I suppose. But I am loathe to suggest it; doing so to stay alive in the heat of combat is one thing, but purposefully seeking out creatures for essence to feed upon feels wrong to me. I will not suggest it as an option.~


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 19, 2020)

*OOC:*


It would be really nice if the option to cancel a post were still available; but instead, I have this distraction in the way of the story flow.


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 19, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 53
Taka: full wellness
Hauberk: 60 - 3 = 57
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: hurt
Strength: 4 - 4 = 0, Time: 40 days / (3confluence + 3health) = 6 days, 16 hours... 4+ days
Body: 10 - 3 = 7, Time: 30 days / 6 = 5 days... 3 days
Tunic: 60 - 3 = 57





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 501

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Teeth: 1 set, (Strength +1)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 8, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Fire Weed: 7 measures, {heat x 2}
Mend Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree ..., "... I think... patience... band a bit at a time."
> 
> ... proclivity of the viper skull.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Taka says,* "... another day..."






A streak of bright light is seen crossing the sky. It is as bright as the sun and traveling rapidly closer. It intersects with the planet and all three men lose consciousness for a split second. The world appears to have changed slightly or perhaps it did not change at all, and the sense of deja vu is from some previous dream for everything is as it is remembered.

Tehn scratches his head and mumbles something about 'gods' in his native language and then promptly quits thinking along those lines.

Realizing that the negation of the spiders' venom neither restored health nor vigor, Coldtree and Lunnaya bend the waylines necessary to accelerate physical recovery, the second night before going to sleep.


Spoiler: Render Aide



bending + mend + d100
Coldtree: 19 + 32 + 68 = 119
Time: 60 days / (119 + 5health) = 11 hours, 37 minutes
Lunnaya: 30 + 24 + 68 = 122
Time: 40 days / (122 + 3health) = 7 hours, 41 minutes


"Hey, while you examine that snake skull, again, let me see that bunch of herbs you collected. We already know this fire weed, but I will check the other leaves."


Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



mercantile + analysis + d100 => 80
Coldtree: 16 + 25 + 68 = 109
Time: 20 days / 109 = 4 hours, 25 minutes, fail
Lunnaya: 26 + 23 + 68 = 117
Time: 10 days / 117 = 2 hours, 4 minutes... each, success


The particular proclivity of the snake skull still proves to be elusive. The item evidently has more power than can yet be analyzed. The herbs, however, are much simpler, one enhances physical healing, the other mental healing.

Both injured men feeling restored by mid morning, the suggestion of another day's rest is overlooked. Taking a wide berth circumnavigation of the locale, it is determined that the mountains cannot readily be climbed. For the Deviard to travel on, whether northward or southward, they will have to come westward first, in the direction the DWAC is camped.

Late in the afternoon of that same day, when learning the information and being as far east as can reasonably be traveled, quiet voices indicate the nearing of other people. From the advantage of slight elevation, it appears that three Deviard are performing the same examination of the area and will close on the party's current location.








*OOC:*


Each character recieves 3 DP and improves in Amiradthan by 1%. State intentions and provide rolls for any actions and potential interactions.


----------



## Kwargrow (Apr 22, 2020)

Coldtree will attempt to determine a good place for an ambush and then will lie in wait, manipulating waylines to help him blend in to his surroundings and increase his ability to hide.  When the Deviard are close enough to attack, he will manipulate waylines to Heat one of them without revealing himself first.


Spoiler: Rolls



85, 75


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 22, 2020)

Taka will follow Coldtree's lead, hiding opposite to him by several paces, in order to stay spread out, and in turn force the opponents to divide their attention. He will manipulate waylines to dampen sound, and to make his skin the same color as the foilage, as well as to make the area around him more shadowy. He will also attack from a distance, using a sound attack, and relying on one of the slate pieces to augment the attack.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Reaction: 91 (+80)
Buffs: 20, 63, 39
Sound Attack: 86


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 22, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 53
Taka: full wellness
Hauberk: 60 - 3 = 57
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 3 = 57





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 501

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Teeth: 1 set, (Strength +1)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 8, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Fire Weed: 7 measures, {heat x 2}
Mend Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree... ambush... hide... Heat...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka... hiding opposite to him by several paces... sound attack... slate...



Seeing his two friends move in flanking positions, Tehn thinks about climbing a tree, then rejects the idea as it may give away his position from a distance. Instead, he attempts to hide in his current location, augmenting the attempt as he is able.


Spoiler: Concealment



hide + Collegiate + d100
Coldtree: 21 + 32(soullessness) + 85 = 138
Taka: 21 / 2(size) = 11 + 23(soullessness) + 171 = 205
Lunnaya: 34 + 24(camo) + 128 = 166

Active Search: mercantile + clarity + d100
Deviard: 38 + 26 + 138 = 202










*OOC:*


soullessness, darken, camouflage, etc. do not stack. I use the rating that is best for each character.






To Coldtree and Taka, their skin does not darken or blend with their environment, but the small creatures, like nominal insects, that populate any given area able to sustain life, seem to be completely ignoring them. The skin of Lunnaya does alter in coloration to make him harder to see. Luck seems to favor both parties, but the Deviard are attentive. They stop moving forward and begin to look around in more earnest, as if sensing danger.

There are two males and one female in this group. They are dressed in simple vests of animal skins with little distinction between the two genders. Each carries a metal buckler, strapped to the left forearm but no visible weapon.


Spoiler: Mystical Assault



bending + Collegiate + d100
Coldtree: 19 + 32(heat) x 2(weed) + 75 = 158
Taka: 22 + 23(sound) x 2(slate) + 86 = 154
Lunnaya: 30 + 24(heat) x 2(weed) + 80 = 178
Deviard: 47 + 26 + 90 = 163





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



conditioning + clarity or fury + d100
Deviard: 12 + 26 + 90 = 128
D1: 158 - 128 = 30% * 10 = 3, Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt
D2: 154 - 128 = 26% * 10 = 3, Mind: 10 - 3 = 7, dazed
D3: 178 - 128 = 50% * 10 = 5, Body: 10 - 5 = 5, injured
Coldtree: 24 + 32 + 75 = 131
damage: 163 - 131 = 33% * 10 = 3, Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt
Taka: 24 + 23 + 86 = 133
damage: 163 - 133 = 30% * 10 = 3, Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt
Lunnaya: 14 + 24 + 80 = 118
damage: 163 - 118 = 45% * 10 = 5, Body: 10 - 5 = 5, injured


Not specifically having to pinpoint a location to manipulate waylines, the Deviard immediate reciprocate in similar fashion after all having been hurt in such an assault. After effectively heating or thumping an opponent, each man feels as if he has been electrocuted, a horrible sensation. Tehn takes the worst of it, being the least physically fit.

It appears that the Deviard carry the bucklers to physically defend themselves but have no need to engage in melee. Nothing in the area is disturbed by the mystical exchange other than those specifically targeted. The Deviard do not cry out in pain. They take their damage stoically.








*OOC:*


State next desired action and provide a random roll. All characters receive 6 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 22, 2020)

Taka will leech the life of the Deviard who shocked him, while attempting to remain hidden.



Spoiler: Random Roll



96 (+39) = 135


----------



## Kwargrow (Apr 23, 2020)

Since his hiding place has become pointless, Coldtree will charge the closest Deviard.  If he can not reach his opponent this turn, he will manipulate waylines to Heat at a distance again.  If he can reach his opponent he will strike with weaponless combat and manipulate waylines to leech his opponent.


Spoiler: Rolls



42, 88


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 24, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: hurt
Body: 10 - 3 = 7
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 53
Taka: hurt
Body: 10 - 3 = 7
Hauberk: 60 - 3 = 57
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: injured
Body: 10 - 5 = 5
Tunic: 60 - 3 = 57





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 501

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Teeth: 1 set, (Strength +1)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 8, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Fire Weed: 5 measures, {heat x 2}
Mend Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Spoiler: Concealment



Coldtree: 32(soullessness)
Taka: 23(soullessness)
Lunnaya: 24(camouflage)





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



bending + Collegiate + d100
Coldtree: 19 + 32(heat) x 2 + 42 = 125
Taka: 22 + 23(leech) + 135 = 180
Lunnaya: 30 + 24(heat) x 2 + 89 = 167
Deviard: 47 + 26 + 94 = 167





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



conditioning + clarity or fury + d100
Deviard: 12 + 26 + 94 = 132
damage: 125 - 132 < 0 resisted
D1: Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt
damage: 180 - 132 = 48% * 10 = 5
D2: Mind: 10 - 3 = 7, dazed, Body: 10 - 5 = 5, injured
damage: 167 - 132 = 35% * 10 = 4
D3: Body: 10 - 5 = 5 - 4 = 1, injured
Coldtree: 24 + 32 + 88 = 144
damage: 167 - 144 = 23% * 10 = 2
Body: 7 - 2 = 5, injured
Taka: 24 + 23 + 135 = 182, resisted
Body: 7 + 5 = 10(full)
Lunnaya: 18 + 24 + 89 = 131
damage: 167 - 131 = 36% * 10 = 4
Body: 5 - 4 = 1, injured





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka... leech...





Kwargrow said:


> ... Coldtree will charge... Heat... strike... leech...



Noticing Coldtree bolt from cover almost startles the Deviard, who knew his enemy was there but not the exact location. Even when faced with the charging Hebrian, the Deviard wants to look away at something else. Despite this, Coldtree knows that he will be assaulted at the distance and utilizes another measure of fire weed, albeit unsuccessfully.

Taka not only resists the second electrocution, he leeches enough life from his enemy to recover all previous damage, but he does not leech enough to subdue his enemy.

Again with an even exchange of mystical assault, Tehn finds himself in the same injured condition has his opponent. The next two seconds of life will prove critical for one or both of them.

        *GM:*  Only one action at distance was completed. Coldtree mat keep his intention of physical assault and leech for the next action or change it, due to the need for a secondary post.     








*OOC:*


Each character receives 4 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Apr 26, 2020)

Coldtree will continue to charge the Deviard, throw a punch, and manipulate waylines to Siphon life from his opponent.


Spoiler: Rolls



76, 59


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 29, 2020)

While trying to remain hidden, Taka will heat one of the Deviards, using fireweed as an augment.



Spoiler: Base Roll



26... rat farts!


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 29, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: injured
Body: 10 - 3 = 7 - 2 = 5
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 53
Taka: full wellness
Body: 10 - 3 = 7 + 5 = 10(full)
Hauberk: 60 - 3 = 57
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: injured
Body: 10 - 5 = 5 - 4 = 1
Tunic: 60 - 3 = 57





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 501

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Teeth: 1 set, (Strength +1)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 8, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Fire Weed: 5 measures, {heat x 2}
Mend Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Spoiler: Concealment



Coldtree: 32(soullessness)
Taka: 23(soullessness)
Lunnaya: 24(camouflage)





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Coldtree: 200(siphon)
Taka: 200(combust)
Lunnaya: 100(heat)
Deviard: 200(electrocute)





Spoiler: Aggressive Assault



aggression + accuracy + fury + d100
Coldtree: 25 + 17 + 32 + 76 = 150





Spoiler: Physical Defense



readiness + block + analysis + d100
Deviards: 12 + 29 + 25 + 43 = 109
damage: 150 - 109 = 41% * 4 = 2 - 1(vest) = 1
fall: 150 - 109 - 30 = 11% * 10 = 1
D1: Body:  7 - 2 = 5, hurt, prone





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



bending + Collegiate + d100
Coldtree: 19 + 32(siphon) + 59 = 110
Taka: 22 + 23(combust) x 2(weed)+ 26 = 94
Lunnaya: 30 + 24(heat) x 2 + 43 = 121
Deviard: 47 + 26(electrocute) + 33 = 106





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



conditioning + clarity or fury + d100
Deviard: 12 + 26 + 33 = 71
damage: 110 - 71 = 39% * 4 = 2
damage: 94 - 71 = 23% * 4 = 1
damage: 106 - 71 = 35% * 2 = 1

D1: Body: 5 - 2 = 3, hurt
Coldtree: Body: 5 + 2 = 7
D2: Mind: 10 - 3 = 7, dazed, Body: 10 - 5 = 5 - 1 = 4, injured
D3: Body: 10 - 5 = 5 - 4 = 1 - 1 = 0, incapacitated

Coldtree: 24 + 32 + 59 = 115, resisted
Taka: 24 + 23 + 26 = 73, resisted
Lunnaya: 18 + 24 + 43 = 85, resisted





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree... charge the Deviard, throw a punch, and... Siphon life from his opponent.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Taka will heat... using fireweed as an augment.



Realizing that his condition has become dire, Lunnaya draws his weapons and closes on his opponent, hoping for the best as he once again utilizes fire weed to heat his opponent.

Despite his injury, it is Tehn who reacts first. He lacks the talent to inflict the damage that any of the other combatants are able to do, but his simpler manipulation is faster. The slight amount of heat that he is able to inflict is enough to finally incapacitate the Deviard. In turn, he is able to resist being electrocuted for a third time. He is still standing but his opponent is not.

Charging the heavier opponent seemed a foolhardy tactic until Coldtree slams his elbow into the chest of his enemy. She is not quite able to get her buckler up to block and takes the brunt blow across the collar bones. The force of the punch is also significant enough to knock her from her feet, a full stride backward, hitting her head in the fall. The mighty blow is not the only offensive, additionally some lifeforce is siphoned away as the Deviard falls backward. Coldtree resists her attempt to electrocute him for a third time.

Once his opponent was engaged, even though the assault was mystical, there is no more chance of remaining hidden; though were Taka's opponent to attempt a physical assault, it would still prove less than accurate, but the Deviard does not move. Utilizing a measure of fireweed, Taka causes more thermal damage, while resisting his opponents third attempt to electrocute.

All combatants still seem fairly matched, yet the DWAC is gaining the advantage, with two opponents prone.








*OOC:*


Combat continues. State next action and provide random roll. Each character receives 7 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (May 1, 2020)

Seeing that his opponent is prone, Coldtree intends to kick at any opponent still standing, flanking and striking from advantage if possible.  He will manipulate waylines to Heat his opponent.


Spoiler: Rolls



86, 74


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 8, 2020)

Taka will spring out of hiding, and bull rush his opponent, in an attempt to knock him down; he will use a stiff-arm technique (forearm to the throat) to accomplish this. When he touches his opponent, he will attempt to siphon life from him.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



82 Physical Attack
75 Siphon Attack


----------



## MacConnell (May 8, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: hurt
Body: 10 - 3 = 7 - 2 = 5 + 2 = 7
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 53
Taka: full wellness
Body: 10 - 3 = 7 + 5 = 10(full)
Hauberk: 60 - 3 = 57
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: injured
Body: 10 - 5 = 5 - 4 = 1
Tunic: 60 - 3 = 57





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 501

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Teeth: 1 set, (Strength +1)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 8, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Fire Weed: 5 measures, {heat x 2}
Mend Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Spoiler: Concealment



Coldtree: 32(soullessness)
Taka: 23(soullessness)
Lunnaya: 24(camouflage)





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Coldtree: 200(combust)
Taka: 200(siphon)
Lunnaya: 50(sword)
Deviard: 200(electrocute)





Spoiler: Aggressive Assault



aggression + accuracy + fury + d100
Coldtree: 25 + 17 + 32 + 86 = 160
Taka: 24 + 18 + 23 + 82 = 147 + 100 = 247





Spoiler: Physical Defense



readiness + block + analysis + d100
Deviards: 12 + 29 + 25 + 74 = 140, + 29(kilter) = 169
damage: 160 - 140 = 20% * 4 = 1 - 1(soak), ineffective
damage: 247 - 169 = 78% * 2 = 2 - 1(soak) = 1
fall damage: 78% - 29%(contortion) = 49% * 10 = 5
D1: Body:  7 - 2 - 2 = 3, hurt, prone
D2: Mind: 10 - 3 = 7, dazed, Body: 10 - 5 = 5 - 1 = 4 - 1 = 3 - 5 = -2, incapacitated





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



bending + Collegiate + d100
Coldtree: 19 + 32(combust) + 74 = 125
Taka: 22 + 23(siphon) + 75 = 120
Deviard: 47 + 26(electrocute) + 65 = 138





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



conditioning + clarity or fury + d100
Deviard: 12 + 26 + 65 = 103
damage: 125 - 103 = 22% * 4 = 1
damage: 120 - 103 = 17% * 4 = ~1
D2: Mind: 10 - 3 = 7, dazed, Body: 10 - 5 - 1 - 1 - 5 - 1 - 1 = -4, incapacitated
D3: Body: dead

Coldtree: 24 + 32 + 74 = 130
damage: 138 - 130 = 08% * 4 = ~1
Body: 7 - 1 = 6, injured
Taka: 24 + 23 + 75 = 122
damage: 138 - 122 = 16% * 4 = 1
Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated





Kwargrow said:


> ... Coldtree... kick at any opponent still standing, flanking... Heat...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka... rush his opponent... to knock him down... stiff-arm... siphon...



Seeing that his opponent is conscious and not wanting to risk being shocked again, Lunnaya uses the faster and more assured method of his sword to end his opponent's life.

Coldtree charges toward the opponent of Taka slightly faster than the big man, succeeding kicking him and distracting him to make the assault of Taka more effective. The kick does not seem to cause any harm, but the heat does; and when Taka slams into the Deviard, he send him flying backward just over 5 strides. The combination of all attacks incapacitates the last standing enemy, who is now prone.

The remaining Deviard, who is not incapacitated, regains her feet and causes some more minor electrical harm to Coldtree, while the double-teamed Deviard still manages to do the same to Taka. The one that regained her feet then appears to be planning on running.









*OOC:*


There are 2 conscious opponents. One is incapacitated. Each character receives 4 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 8, 2020)

Taka will heat the incapacitated Deviard, using another measure of Fireweed as an augment. At the same time, he will charge the one who is still standing, attempting to knock her down in the same manner as his last charge.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Heat = 80 [Augmented] Heat x2
Bull Rush = 42


----------



## Kwargrow (May 9, 2020)

Coldtree will attempt to trip the last standing opponent to keep her from running.  It would be bad for them if she was able to warn her band.


Spoiler: Rolls



71


----------



## MacConnell (May 9, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: hurt
Body: 10 - 3 - 2 + 2 = 7 - 1 = 6
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 53
Taka: irritated
Body: 10 - 1 = 9
Hauberk: 60 - 3 = 57
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: injured
Body: 10 - 5 - 4 = 1
Tunic: 60 - 3 = 57





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 501

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Teeth: 1 set, (Strength +1)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 8, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Fire Weed: 5 measures, {heat x 2}
Mend Leaves: 4 measures, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Spoiler: Concealment



Coldtree: 32(soullessness)
Taka: 23(soullessness)
Lunnaya: 24(camouflage)





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Coldtree: 200(combust) + 40(hurt) = 240
Taka: 200(combust) + 10(irritated) = 210
D1: 200(light) + 70(injured) = 270
D2: 200(electrocute) + 30(dazed) + 140(incapacitated) = 370





Spoiler: Aggressive Assault



aggression + accuracy + fury + d100
Coldtree: 25 + 17 + 32 + 71 = 145





Spoiler: Physical Defense



readiness + block + analysis + d100
Deviards: 12 + 29 + 25 + 66 = 132 + 29 = 161
damage: 145 - 132 = 13% * 4 = ~1 - 1(soak), ineffective
D1: Body:  7 - 2 - 2 = 3, hurt, prone





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



bending + Collegiate + d100
Taka: 22 + 23(combust) x 2 (weed) + 80 = 168
Deviard: 47 + 26(electrocute) + 75 = 148





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



conditioning + clarity or fury + d100
Deviard: 12 + 26 + 75 = 113
damage: 168 - 113 = 55% * 4 = 3
D2: Body: 10 - 5 - 1 - 1 - 5 - 1 - 1 = -4 - 3 = -7 - 4 = -11, dying
D3: Body: dead

Coldtree: 24 + 32 +

Taka: 24 + 23 + 80 = 127
damage: 148 - 127 = 21% * 4 = 1
Body: 9 - 1 = 8, hurt





Spoiler: Render Physical Aid



bending + restore + d100
Lunnaya: 30 + 24 x 2(leaf) + 75 = 153
Time: 90 / (3(health) + 3(confluence) + 153) = 13 hours, 36 minutes





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka will heat the incapacitated Deviard... Fireweed... will charge the one who is still standing... knock her down...



        *GM:*  At the current skill level of Taka, he cannot focus a mystical assault on a different opponent than the physical target and both must occur simultaneously.     
        *GM:*  TIP: A physical attack is guaranteed against an incapacitated opponent. A mystical assault is not.     


Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree... trip... to keep her from running...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rolls
> ...



Reacting first, but concentrating on the downed opponent, Taka makes use of a measure of fireweed as Coldtree gains ground on the fleeing Deviard, who can barely hobble along. Tehn takes the moment to increase his body's natural rate of healing, using a measure of mend leaf.

Taka singes the incapacitated Deviard, but the foe remains conscious, retaliating with an electric shock before Taka stomps on his throat, ending any further awareness.

Coldtree quickly overtakes the fleeing Deviard, kicking her just above the ankle to send her sprawling. She manages to contort her body with the fall to prevent any further damage. her boot protecting her from the kick. She lands face up and mystically sends a beacon of light from her body into the sky, as a possible last ditch effort to alert her colleagues.

The light travels upward about 30 strides before dicipating, far enough to go above any trees and be seen from quite some distance in the falling dusk. Fortunately, it will be dark soon and neither the DWAC nor the Deviard can see very well in the dark, even with the aid of augmented night vision.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 4 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (May 12, 2020)

Coldtree leaps on the Deviard and attempts to strike her in the throat to finish her.  He says, mocking, "That's a nice trick.  Calling for help?"


Spoiler: Rolls



98(+34)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 15, 2020)

Taka will help Coldtree, if he needs it; he will either help him finish off his opponent, or he will help him accelerate his healing, whichever occurs first. He will then help Tehn to accelerate his healing as well.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



87, 69, 44 - Use 'em however ya want.


----------



## MacConnell (May 16, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: hurt
Body: 10 - 3 - 2 + 2 = 7 - 1 = 6
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 53
Taka: hurt
Body: 10 - 1 - 1 = 8
Hauberk: 60 - 3 = 57
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: injured
Body: 10 - 5 - 4 = 1
Time: 90 / (3(confluence) + 153) = 13 hours, 36 minutes
Tunic: 60 - 3 = 57





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 501

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Teeth: 1 set, (Strength +1)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Fire Weed: 5 measures, {heat x 2}
Mend Leaves: 4 measures, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Spoiler: Aggressive Assault



aggression + accuracy + fury + d100
Coldtree: 25 + 17 + 32 + 132 = 206





Spoiler: Physical Defense



readiness + block + analysis + d100
Deviards: 12 + 29 + 25 + 90 = 156 - 100(prone) + 29(kilter) = 85: >90% needed to hit the head area
damage: 85% * 4 = 3
D1: Body:  7 - 2 - 2 = 3 - 3 = 0, incapacitated





Spoiler: Render Physical Aid



bending + restore + d100
Taka: 25 + 23 x 2(zinc) + 87 = 158
Time: 20 / (2 + 158) = 3 hours
Coldtree:Time: 40 / (7 + 158) = 5 hours, 50 minutes
Lunnaya:Time: 90 / (3 + 158 + 153) = 6 hours, 53 minutes





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree... attempts to strike her in the throat...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka will help...



Still barely able to move, the fallen Deviard manages to avoid being kicked in the throat, the first time; even so, the first kick breaks the collar bone and cracks the sternum, incapacitating the foe. Defenseless, the second blow crushes the wind pipe and ends consciousness.

Using a piece of zinc to aid his talent, Taka accelerates the time necessary for everyone to recover from his wounds.

Then says, "I never thought about using my talent to send a signal. That beacon light surely was such. It will be some hours before I am willing to fight. It is getting dark, even with the Deviard talent to bend light, I think I could hide it out until morning. I am going to strip this Deviard of her buckler and trinkets then head off over that way. I think it will be better to spread out."








*OOC:*


Each character receives 4 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (May 23, 2020)

Coldtree will manipulate waylines to improve healing for the group, then help with searching the opponents.  He nods at T&T and says, "I am tempted to find some hiding place that will let me see how these Deviard will react to their dead, but caution tells me that would not be wise.  Good fortune to you, friends."
He will look for a hiding place separate from T&T, but not too far away in case any in the group needs help.  He will not manipulate waylines to assist his hiding, but will use natural camouflage.


Spoiler: Rolls



99(+63)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 24, 2020)

Taka nods, and after helping to search the opponents, he tries to find a good place to hide. Taka WILL make use of wayline manipulation to improve his chances of remaining undetected.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



78, 88


----------



## MacConnell (May 24, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: hurt
Body: 10 - 3 - 2 + 2 = 7 - 1 = 6
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 53
Taka: hurt
Body: 10 - 1 - 1 = 8
Hauberk: 60 - 3 = 57
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: injured
Body: 10 - 5 - 4 = 1
Time: 90 / (3(confluence) + 153) = 13 hours, 36 minutes
Tunic: 60 - 3 = 57





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 501

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Teeth: 1 set, (Strength +1)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Fire Weed: 5 measures, {heat x 2}
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Spoiler: Render Physical Aid



bending + restore + d100
Coldtree: 21 + 33 x 2(leaves) + 162 = 249
Taka: Time: 20 / (2 + 158 + 249) = 1 hour, 11 minutes
Coldtree: Time: 40 / (7 + 158 + 249) = 2 hours, 20 minutes
Lunnaya: Time: 90 / (3 + 158 + 153 + 249) = 3 hours, 51 minutes





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree will... improve healing for the group, then... search... look for a hiding place separate from T&T... use natural camouflage.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka nods... after... search... hide... manipulation...



        *GM:*  Conceal vs. Active Search favors the concealment of the party.     
Using three measures of mend leaves to augment his efforts, Coldtree is quickly able to significantly increase the recovery time for everyone.

Divesting the fallen Deviards of weapons and trinkets, the total haul is 3 metal bucklers, 3 measures of herbs, 6 rations of dried meat, and 12 various metal ingots.

The three men separate just as sounds of others approaching reaches them. Due to the vantage of the current location in the tiny tear shaped valley, each man is able to climb above the elevation of the battle site and secure a position in the rocks and shrubbery of the embankment. In the dimming light of evening, seven figures, logically assumed to be the remaining Deviard, move around the area of the previously slain foes. They poke around the corpses for a bit, then it is deduced that they are actively searching the area. At the right angle of their heads, their eyes glint like an animal's does, indicating that they have altered their vision to have some ability to better see at night.

The distance to each of the hidden DWAC members is too great to allow discovery, and the sun is passed setting. The Deviards move back away from the corpses, toward the valley egress, and set up camp, closer to it than before but not directly upon the battle sight.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 6 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (May 27, 2020)

Coldtree intends to manipulate waylines to increase his hearing and attempt to listen to what the deviards are saying.  He will creep out of his hiding place in stealth mode, if it is necessary, to draw closer to the camp, finding a closer hiding spot.  He does not think he will understand what they are saying, this is him researching their language to learn a little bit about it.


Spoiler: Rolls



98(+61)=159


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 3, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: hurt
Body: 10 - 3 - 2 + 2 = 7 - 1 = 6
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 53
Taka: hurt
Body: 10 - 1 - 1 = 8
Hauberk: 60 - 3 = 57
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: injured
Body: 10 - 5 - 4 = 1
Time: 90 / (3(confluence) + 153) = 13 hours, 36 minutes
Tunic: 60 - 3 = 57





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 501

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Teeth: 1 set, (Strength +1)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Fire Weed: 5 measures, {heat x 2}
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here





			
				GM said:
			
		

> Divesting the fallen Deviards of weapons and trinkets, the total haul is 3 metal bucklers, 3 measures of herbs, 6 rations of dried meat, and 12 various metal ingots.





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree intends to... increase his hearing... listen... (D)eviards... draw closer...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rolls
> ...





Spoiler: Enhance Hearing



Essence + Confluence + Collegiate + Aberrative
Coldtree: 10 + 8 + 10 + 6 = 34%


Having never before amplified his hearing, Coldtree is momentarily surprised by the results. The chirping of various nocturnal insects and frogs becomes more pronounced. Being extra careful, mostly because of how well he can now hear his own movement, Coldtree does decide to move closer to the group of Deviards, turning his head and cupping one ear to better direct his hearing. Deviard is different enough from Orngaddrin and Maldrog that the words cannot be understood, but it is similar enough in sound that learning it should prove routine.

Unaware of each others' actions, Taka and Tehn take their rest. Tehn decides to hold one of the unfamiliar herbs while he sleeps to see if any mystic knowledge will flow into his dreams. He wakes in the middle of the night to set the herb aside, having learned that the herb is not leaf but flower with two uses, one beneficial, one detrimental. If consumed in some manner, the dried flowers will increase strength but decrease mental faculty. Returning to sleep, the ingots will have to wait for another time.
        *GM:*  Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}     








*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP. Coldtree improves his Deviard proficiency by 1%.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 4, 2020)

Taka amplifies his hearing as well, but for a different purpose. He wants to sleep, but with the Deviard so close, he wants to be extra wary as well. He figures that the improvement to his hearing will make him more in-tune with his surroundings, and help him wake quickly, should he hear the Deviard begin to approach.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jun 5, 2020)

After the Deviard settle in their camp, Coldtree intends to return to his hiding place to rest.  He will take the canine teeth from inventory to increase his strength for weaponless fighting.


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 6, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 53
Taka: full wellness
Hauberk: 60 - 3 = 57
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 3 = 57





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 501

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Fire Weed: 5 measures, {heat x 2}
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka amplifies his hearing...





Kwargrow said:


> ... Coldtree... return to his hiding place to rest...





Spoiler: Enhance Hearing



Essence + Confluence + Collegiate + Aberrative
Taka: 23%


Even with a marginal amplification, Chi no Taka quickly realizes the error of his thinking. Everything is too loud. He cannot even rest his eyes, much less sleep. He laughs at himself, thinking ~live and learn.~  Fortunately, the amplification only lasts 14 minutes; after which, Taka is able to sleep quite well.

By the predawn light of the morning, both Coldtree and Taka are no worse for wear. Tehn is still not quite there and hopes to be able to delay any strenuous activity for another few hours. Coldtree almost decides to approach the Deviard encampment several times before the sun fully rises. Apparently the Deviards naturally sleep later than any of the members of the DWAC. Once the enemy is obviously awake and moving, the three explorers have already eased their bladders and quietly consumed some rations.

The Deviard move back to where their comrades lie, searching in more earnest for the cause of their demise, looking up to scan the area, possibly hoping to see movement. If uninterrupted, the seven of them give up their investigation just after another hour. The idea of ambush tactics is tempting, but any assault is not likely to affect enough of the enemy. The seven move back westward, seeming to discuss further plans. It cannot be determined from anyone's current location, if the Deviard turn toward Midway or away.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 4 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jun 8, 2020)

Coldtree advises no fire for breakfast and is willing to settle for a cold meal.  He says to T&T, "Should we follow this group and attack again, or wait and see.  They might set a trap for us, so I am against following them.  Once Tehn is healed, I think we should head quickly back to Midway and check in.  If this group causes more trouble, we can deal with it then."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 20, 2020)

*Taka nods,* "I agree, we should fight them on our own terms, not on theirs. Midway it shall be."


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 53
Taka: full wellness
Hauberk: 60 - 3 = 57
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 3 = 57





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 501

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Fire Weed: 5 measures, {heat x 2}
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree advises... says to T&T, "Should we follow... or wait and see... I am against following them..."





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Taka nods,* "I agree..."



Enough time had passed in simple observation of the remaining Deviard that upon decision, Tehn is as able bodied as the others.

"If they turn south, so be it. If they turn north, we will need to deal with it."

Perhaps it was the loss of some of their members, perhaps something else, but the motivation is irrelevant. The Deviard turn south, the way they had come, instead of north, toward the Midway Mining Encampment. The members of DWAC quickly return to town to report what they so desire of the encounter and low possibility of further involvement.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP and improves in Deviard proficiency by 1%.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jun 26, 2020)

Back in Midway Coldtree reports and states, "I do not think that tribe will bother this community, but if they do let us know."
He will shop around to find if he can buy a better tunic than pigskin, or if he can have one made.


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 27, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 53
Taka: full wellness
Hauberk: 60 - 3 = 57
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 3 = 57





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 501

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Fire Weed: 5 measures, {heat x 2}
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Kwargrow said:


> ... Coldtree reports... will shop... better tunic...



Tehn adds to the report, because he wants to not because he feel there is any need. "We were able to reduce their number. Like Coldtree said, if any Deviard do return, it should be some time. Let us know."

Even though the Midway Mining Camp is rather small for a community, really only having the purpose of procuring desirable ore from the mountains, its chief hunter not only provides meat but also competent leather goods. The pigskin or thin leather tunics worn by Coldtree and Lunnaya that are beginning to show significant wear could be replaced with either light leather or pliable leather, each of which is made from sheep or goats and is of a better durability than pigskin.

Items can be adjusted to size if a day is allowed for it. Vests, shirts, and tunics, in order of increasing coverage, are available for torso protection and kilts are available for lower body protection, as well as some leather accessories like belts.








*OOC:*




StyleHinder / 10%DeflectSoakCost / 10%Light Leather34220Pliable Leather46340
Each character receives 4 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 28, 2020)

Taka likes the idea of an upgrade; but what he wants is kind of pricey. So he comes to the group in private, before the evening meal.

*Taka says,* "I'd like a new tunic, and new boots. And I'd like to add a belt as well, to cover my guts. I can trade my old tunic and boots, if necessary. And I plan to haggle, but here are the base costs."



Spoiler: Armor Costs



Light Leather Boots = 40 Shillings
Light Leather Belt = 40 Shillings
Pliable Leather Tunic = 200 Shillings
TOTAL COST: 280 Shillings.



*Taka says,* "How much are they going to pay us for warding off the Deviard band? And how much is Coldtree's new tunic going to cost? I am not against going last, when it comes to the upgrades, since what I want costs so much."


----------



## Kwargrow (Jul 3, 2020)

Coldtree decides on the pliable leather.  He says to T&T, "Maybe we can get a better price by asking any leather workers in town to do the work for free, since we are using these items in defense of Midway."



Spoiler: Rolls



Manipulate leather workers:  27


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 4, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 53
Taka: full wellness
Hauberk: 60 - 3 = 57
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 3 = 57





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Fire Weed: 5 measures, {heat x 2}
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka... "I'd like a new tunic, and new boots. And.. a belt..."





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree decides on the pliable leather... "Maybe..."





Spoiler: Negotiate



coerce + various Collegiate + d100
Coldtree: 20 + 27(muddle) + 27 = 74
Lunnaya: 30 + 23(muddle) + 136 = 189
Average: 131

Huntsman: 40(skepticism) + 12(analysis) + 59(d100) = 111
bargain: 131 - 111 = 20%


Once the report has been completed and a written record has been made, the DWAC are paid their agreed upon 360 shilling stipend, bringing the party's total available expenditure to 287 shillings, each. As the men have better than average competence, Foreman Gebbrik shows the DWAC the finance ledger and explains the numbers, so that it is not necessary to physically carry so many coins. The numbers make sense.

The interesting approach to negotiation proves a futile tactic when dealing with a skeptic. "Ha! Nice try. Don't work for free, but I like you guys. I will go a 20% discount for you."


Spoiler: Coldtree




StyleCoverHinderDeflectSoakCostPliable Tunic602463192






Spoiler: Taka




StyleCoverHinderDeflectSoakCostLight Boots2064232Light Belt1034216Pliable Tunic602463192






Spoiler: Lunnaya




StyleCoverHinderDeflectSoakCostPliable Tunic602463192



After a few days of enjoying being in town but before becoming antsy, Foreman Gebbrik comes to the men. "Normally we trade with a Kozzog community about once a cycle. They come to us from the north, on the eastern side of the Dragon's Spine. They bring titanium in exchange for tools. It is a good trade. They have not come this year. We do not know exactly where they reside, but it must be farther than two days' travel. I would like you to check on this community. No need to carry trade. It may be that the vein played out, but I think it best to investigate. What say you?"








*OOC:*


All characters receive 5 DP and improve in written Orngaddrin by 10%


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 6, 2020)

*Taka nods,* "I would be happy to go."



Spoiler: Trading Data



Taka's new equipment leaves him with 47 shillings to spare. He will inquire about picking up a few javelins, but he will ask if stone spearheads can be made, instead of the metal ones; if asked why, he will cite the traditions of his people, who revere the old ways, and whom consider the stone spearheads to be sacred, since they are of the earth.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jul 7, 2020)

Coldtree nods to Gebbrik and says, "We will investigate."


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 7, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 53
Taka: full wellness
Hauberk: 60 - 3 = 57
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 3 = 57





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Fire Weed: 5 measures, {heat x 2}
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Taka nods...*





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree nods...



        *GM:*  Stone weapons are not available by market. If desired, they must be manufactured or located by the character.     
Taking a couple of days to relax seems in order. Feeling refreshed and having gathered desired supplies, the crew departs early in the morning. A fog is heavily settled upon the ground that morning, but the road is known, and dangers are not suspected. By mid morning the fog has burned off and the risen sun is bright in the face of the eastern direction.



Coming out of the pass, the DWAC notes that there is a foot path lying along a northerly route beside the mountains. It is not much used by people but probably serves opportunity for animals.


Spoiler: Wariness



perception + analysis
Coldtree: 18 + 26 = 44
Taka: 21 + 22 = 43
Lunnaya: 26 + 23 = 49


Of all the ironic events that could occur, mid afternoon of the first day, strolling in the middle of the path is nothing other than an ambling skunk, but it appears a bit larger than the one from the past.









*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.

MID is for Midway. The numbers are mine shafts.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 8, 2020)

*Taka turns to the others, smiling broadly,* "I think it's time for a rematch. Anyone else with me?"



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Reaction: 37
Way Manipulation (Muddle): 75
Kick: 25


----------



## Kwargrow (Jul 11, 2020)

Coldtree shrugs and lets lightning play over his fingers as he says, "Target practice, might be useful.  I'm staying at distance attacks, though.  I'm not getting sprayed again."



Spoiler: Rolls



85, 25


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 53
Taka: full wellness
Hauberk: 60 - 3 = 57
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 3 = 57





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Fire Weed: 5 measures, {heat x 2}
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka... "... rematch...."





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree... "... I'm staying at distance..."



Tehn smiles a wry grin. "Rematch? Ha! I have no intention of fighting fair. Sprayed once was enough for me too. I think I can roast it from here."

The skunk continues to amble toward the party, unconcerned, but it is merely an animal. Instinct gives it a sense of superiority. It cannot know the capacity for mystical talent harbored by a person, or more specifically some people.

The rematch is over and done in a few heartbeats. The insides of the animal are heated and cooked with acid without it being able to do anything other than lay over. Though having more lifeforce than the two previously encountered, possibly equal to both of those combined, the skunk was not offered the opportunity to get close enough to use its spray. Vital fluids spill from its mouth, nostrils, and tail end as it lays in the path.


Spoiler: Animal Preparation



anatomy + clarity + d100
Lunnaya: 37 + 24 + 80 = 141 - 80(difficulty) = 61%


Of the three, Tehn has the most skill at cleaning animals and does a moderately competent job of collecting the hide but is unable to collect the scent gland, once again being sprayed in the process. He grits his teeth, spits, and then manipulates chemical waylines, at which he is most talented, to negate the effect. He offers the animals thumb claws to whomever might want them but keeps the tail of the animal for himself.








*OOC:*


standard leather: coverage 24%, max value 48
fowler claws: 1 pair






Feeling successfully compensated for the past failure, despite the cleaning mishap, the DWAC continues on until late afternoon. Here the path splits, one diverting uphill back toward the eastern peaks. The inclined path seems to be the correct one to follow, come morning.

Once a small cookfire has been made and suitable places are being scoped for sleep, attention is called toward the flatter path, from the scraping sound of smaller animals walking, later accompanied by verbal noises that sound vaguely like a rodent. Now visible and moving toward the campsite are a pair of never before seen animals of similar size to the previously killed skunk. These are brown and their hide seems to be covered with giant cactus spines.











*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jul 12, 2020)

Coldtree laughs at the strange animal.  Practicing his Centrin, he says,  "What shall we call these things?  Needle rats?" Since he never saw the point of being needlessly aggressive towards animals, he is content to let these critters go on their own way.


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 18, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 53
Taka: full wellness
Hauberk: 60 - 3 = 57
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 3 = 57





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage, max value 50
Standard Leather: 24% coverage, max value 48

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Fire Weed: 5 measures, {heat x 2}
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree laughs at the strange animal.. he is content to let these critters go on their own way.











*OOC:*


Posting on behalf of Tellerian Hawke.


			
				Taka said:
			
		

> Taka lifts his eyebrows at the strange pair of rodents, then moves out of their direct line of travel, peaceably watching them go by.








Tehn nods twice. "Needle rats seems befitting."

He climbs atop a boulder and watches them continue down the path from which the DWAC members had arrived. Once the pair of varmints is about 5 strides distant, he can't seem to help himself. He takes a stone and tosses it at them. It lands with an unnaturally loud, booming sound. The two rodents hop sideways and sling a barrage of quills. Perhaps it is nearsightedness, but as everyone is plenty distant from being struck with a quill, the two calm and continue on away.

Tehn laughs. "That was interesting. I hope we do not catch one of those in a snare." He then proceeds to set some snares in hopes of fresh meat for the morrow.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 20, 2020)

Taka walks over to where the needles impacted, and attempts to gather as many of them as he can find.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Search = 54


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 26, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 53
Taka: full wellness
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, ??
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage, max value 50
Standard Leather: 24% coverage, max value 48

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Fire Weed: 5 measures, {heat x 2}
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka... needles... gather...



Tehn follows suit, curious himself.


Spoiler: Active Search



Ecology + Clarity + d100
Chi no Taka: 22 + 23 + 54 = 99
Lunnaya: 26 + 24 + 54 = 104


Between the two of them, only one quill is able to be located. Once upon the ground they blend in so well, it is no surprise that more could not be found. Tehn gives the quill to Taka.

Morning provides some fresh game, though small, in the snares, and time is given to preparing it. When drying the meat over a small fire is nearly complete, it is no strangely quilled varmint that draws attention away from the food, but something seems amiss.


Spoiler: Concealment



Hide + various + d100
Unknown: 24 + 13 + 60 = 87





Spoiler: Wariness



Perception + Analysis => 87
Chi no Taka: 22 + 22 = 44
Coldtree: 18 + 27 = 45
Lunnaya: 26 + 23 = 49


From downhill and out of sight within the rocks, crags, and semi-sparse vegetation, comes a volley of javelins, six in total.


Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Launch + Accuracy + Clarity + d100 +/- range
Unknown: 38 + 24 + 13 + 60 = 125 + 0(12 strides)





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Chi no Taka: 22 + 22 + 54 = 98
damage: 125 - 98 = 27% * 7 = 2 - 4(hauberk), ineffective (x2)
Hauberk: 57 - 1 - 1 = 55

Coldtree: 18 + 27 + 54 = 99
damage: 125 - 99 = 26% * 7 = 2 - 6(tunic), ineffective (x2)
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 = 58

Lunnaya: 26 + 23 + 54 = 103
damage: 125 - 103 = 22% * 7 = 2 - 6(tunic), ineffective (x2)
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 = 58


Each man is struck with two javelins. The things are made from thin rods and tipped with stone heads. The weapons all prove ineffective at piercing the protective covering of each man. From hiding come six charging savages, never before seen, inky black, sparsely clad, Faethrins.  Each is still wielding an additional javelin.














*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.

Provide a random roll for reaction and two for the intended action.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jul 26, 2020)

Angered, not frightened, Coldtree shouts, "A sneak attack before breakfast?  There will be no mercy!"  He will manipulate waylines to draw the heat from the closest attacking faethrin, hoping to freeze him to slow down his charge and keep him at a distance.


Spoiler: Rolls



38, 83, 56


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 1, 2020)

Taka sneers, but says nothing. He will charge to meet the nearest tribesman. His intent is to muddle his opponent as he approaches, and then slam his forearm into his opponent's windpipe.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Reaction: 51
Muddle: 72
Throat Punch: 64


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 1, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 53
Taka: full wellness
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, ??
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage, max value 50
Standard Leather: 24% coverage, max value 48

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Fire Weed: 5 measures, {heat x 2}
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Spoiler: Reaction



Chi no Taka: 33 + 21 + 23 + 51 = 128
Coldtree: 28 + 18 + 29 + 38 = 113
Lunnaya: 32 + 26 + 24 + 44 = 126
Hostiles: 38 + 24 + 13 + 54 = 129





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Chi no Taka: 200(bend) - 128 = 72
Coldtree: 200(bend) - 113 = 87
Lunnaya: 200(bend) - 126 = 74
Hostiles: 100(javelin) - 129 = ~0





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Launch + Accuracy + Clarity + d100 +/- range
Unknown: 38 + 24 + 13 + 77 = 152 + 50(6 strides) = 202





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Chi no Taka: 22 + 22 + 64 = 108
damage: 202 - 108 = 98% * 7 = 7 - 4(hauberk) = 3 (x2)
Hauberk: 57 - 1 - 1 = 55 - 2 - 2 = 51
Body: 10 - 6 = 4, injured

Coldtree: 18 + 27 + 83 = 128
damage: 202 - 128 = 74% * 7 = 5 - 6(tunic), ineffective (x2)
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 = 58 - 3 - 3 = 52

Lunnaya: 26 + 23 + 67 = 116
damage: 202 - 116 = 86%% * 7 = 6 - 6(tunic), ineffective (x2)
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 = 58 - 3 - 3 = 52





Kwargrow said:


> ... Coldtree shouts... draw the heat...





			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> Taka... charge... muddle... slam his forearm... windpipe.



Tehn quickly retrieves one of the javelins that had struck him, not that he intends to use it, but to prevent the enemies from recovering it. Seeing that these skirmishers will try to use a launch and recover tactic without closing, he bends chemical waylines to affect one at distance with the enhancement of an ant pincher.


Spoiler: Physical Assault



Chi no Taka: 33 + 22 + 23 + 64 = 142





Spoiler: Physical Defense



H1: 38 + 15 + 13 + 77 = 143, dodged





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Chi no Taka: 26 + 23(muddle) + 72 = 121
Coldtree: 21 + 35(cool) + 56 = 112
Lunnaya: 30 + 24(toxicity) x 2 + 64 = 142





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



H5: 38 + 13 + 74 = 125
damage: 142 - 125 = 17% * 4 = ~1
Mind: 10 - 1 = 9, dazed


The big man barrels down upon one of the hostile, who manages to slide to the side and avoid contact, at just the last second. The forethought of Lunnaya may prove helpful, for the enemy does move to recover a javelin after throwing the second, but there are still too many of the enemy. Another realization is that in addition to attempting to harm the enemy mystically, like Chi no Taka, it will be possible to physically assault one with each run by.

With a bit of luck, all mystically assaulted enemies are completely or almost completely unaffected.
        *GM:*  NOTE: Retrieving and breaking a javelin will be considered two separate actions and will supplant two physical assaults but does not interfere with bending.     








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 8, 2020)

Coldtree intends to manipulate waylines to Heat his opponent, using Fireweed for extra effect.


Spoiler: Rolls



64


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 9, 2020)

Taka will continue to assault his opponent physically, trying to stomp his ankles, or perhaps a side-kick to the knee (whichever seems the most feasible.) At the same time, he will manipulate way at a distance to cause his opponent's javelin to heat up, hoping to turn it to ash, or at least make it too hot to handle.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Physical Assault: 82
Way Manipulation (Heat): 91 (+39) = 130


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 9, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 53
Taka: full wellness
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, ??
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage, max value 50
Standard Leather: 24% coverage, max value 48

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Fire Weed: 5 measures, {heat x 2}
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Chi no Taka: 72 + 200(bend) = 272
Coldtree: 87 + 200(bend) = 287
Lunnaya: 74 + 200(bend) = 274
Hostiles: 0 + 50(javelin), 300(movement) = 50, 300





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Launch + Accuracy + Clarity + d100 +/- range
Hostiles: 38 + 24 + 13 + 78 = 153 + 50(4 strides) = 203





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Chi no Taka: 22 + 22 + 82 = 126
damage: 203 - 126 = 77% * 7 = 5 - 4(hauberk) = 1 (x2)
Hauberk: 57 - 1 - 1 = 55 - 2 - 2 = 51 - 2 - 2 = 47
Body: 10 - 6 = 4 - 2 = 2, injured

Coldtree: 18 + 27 + 64 = 109
damage: 203 - 109 = 94% * 7 = 7 - 6(tunic) = 1 (x2)
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 = 58 - 3 - 3 = 52 - 3 - 3 = 46
Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt

Lunnaya: 26 + 23 + 73 = 122
damage: 203 - 122 = 81%% * 7 = 6 - 6(tunic), ineffective (x2)
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 = 58 - 3 - 3 = 52 - 3 - 3 = 46





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Chi no Taka: 33 + 22 + 23 + 82 = 160
Lunnaya: 32 + 26 + 24 + 73 = 155





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Hostiles: 38 + 15 + 13 + 78 = 144 + 38 = 182 (no fall)
damage: 160 - 144 = 16% * 4 = 1
damage: 155 - 144 = 11% * 11 = 1
H1: Mind: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated
H6: Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Chi no Taka: 26 + 23(combust) + 130 = 179
Coldtree: 21 + 35(combust) x2(fireweed) + 64 = 155
Lunnaya: 30 + 24(toxicity) x 2 + 73 = 151





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Hostiles: 38 + 13 + 78 = 129
damage: 179 - 129 = 50% * 4 = 2
damage: 155 - 129 = 26% * 4 = 1
damage: 151 - 129 = 22% * 4 = 1
H3: Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated
H5: Mind: 10 - 1 = 9 - 1 = 8, dazed





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree... Heat... Fireweed...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka... assault... ankles, or... knee... javelin to heat...



Before any of the DWAC members can act a second time. All hostiles launch their second javelin. Taka, at this point, has suffered two significant stab wounds and is severely injured. In retaliation, he manages to kick the shin of a passing assailant, but the enemy keeps his footing. Making use of a counter tactic to the enemy's style of combat, Taka is, indeed, able to cause one of the reed javelins to ignite. This produces some unintelligible noises from the enemies, but none is cognizant of the cause.

Coldtree has taken two javelins, but has only sustained minor damage from them. In return, he is able to cause some very minor harm to one of the hostiles.

Guarding one of the thrown javelins, Tehn has avoided physical harm, thus far, and manages to barely clip one of the enemy with his saber during the run-bye, again causing some additional trivial irritation to the mind of his other assailant.

On a good note for the party, all enemies have thrown both carried javelins and must retrieve one to attack again. This will slow their next assault. Two of the 12 total javelins have been removed from use. One is burning. The other is underneath where Lunnaya is standing.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 10, 2020)

Taka will siphon health from his opponent, while attempting to clothesline him when he draws near.



Spoiler: Base Rools



Clothesline: 85
Siphon: 96 (+77) = 173


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 11, 2020)

Coldtree will charge the hostile that attacked him.  He will strike with his fist, and Siphon life when he strikes.


Spoiler: Rolls



51


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 53
Taka: full wellness
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, ??
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage, max value 50
Standard Leather: 24% coverage, max value 48

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Fire Weed: 4 measures, {heat x 2}
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 8, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Chi no Taka: 272 + 200(bend) = 472
Coldtree: 287 + 200(bend) = 487
Lunnaya: 274 + 200(bend) = 474
Hostiles: 300 + 200(move) = 500





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Launch + Accuracy + Clarity + d100 +/- range
Hostiles: 38 + 24 + 13 + 63 = 138 + 100(PB) = 238





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Chi no Taka: 22 + 22 + 85 = 129
damage: 238 - 129 = 109% * 7 = 7 - 4(hauberk) = 3
Hauberk: 57 - 1 - 1 = 55 - 2 - 2 = 51 - 2 - 2 = 47 - 2 = 45
Body: 10 - 6 = 4 - 2 = 2 + 4 = 6 - 3 = 3, injured

Coldtree: 18 + 27 + 51 = 96
damage: 238 - 96 = 142% * 7 = 10 - 6(tunic) = 4
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 = 58 - 3 - 3 = 52 - 3 - 3 = 46 - 3 = 43
Body: 10 - 2 = 8 - 4 = 4, hurt

Lunnaya: 26 + 23 + 68 = 117
damage: 238 - 117 = 121%% * 7 = 8 - 6(tunic) = 2
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 = 58 - 3 - 3 = 52 - 3 - 3 = 46 - 3 = 43
Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Coldtree: 27 + 18 + 35 + 51 = 131
Chi no Taka: 33 + 22 + 23 + 85 = 163
Lunnaya: 32 + 26 + 24 + 68 = 150





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Hostiles: 38 + 15 + 13 + 63 = 129
damage: 131 - 129 = 02% * 4 = ~1
damage: 163 - 129 = 34% * 4 = 1, no fall
damage: 150 - 129 = 21% * 11 = 1
H1: Mind: 10 - 1 = 9 - 1 = 8, dazed
H3: Mind: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated
H5: Body: 10 - 1 = 9 - 1 = 8, hurt





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Chi no Taka: 26 + 23(siphon) + 173 = 222
Coldtree: 21 + 35(siphon) + 51 = 107
Lunnaya: 30 + 24(heat) x 2(weed) + 68 = 146





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Hostiles: 38 + 13 + 63 = 114 + 13(resilience) = 127
damage: 222 - 127 = 95% * 4 = 4
damage: 107 - 127, resisted
damage: 146 - 114 = 32% * 4 = 1
H1: Body: 10 - 4 = 6, injured
Taka: Body: 2 + 4 = 6, hurt
H3: Body: 9, irritated
H5: Mind: 10 - 1 = 9 - 1 = 8, dazed, Body: 8 - 1 = 7, hurt





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka will siphon... attempting to clothesline...





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree will... strike with his fist, and Siphon...



After launching their second javelin, the three hostiles who are not physically engaged by the DWAC simply walk away. Perhaps the impetuousness that promotes their hostility factors into their focus. There is no way to really know, but the three who lost interest were unharmed in any way and have calously abandoned half their number.

The other three have still inflicted more damage than received but look as if they may try to extricate themselves from the situation they caused. No language skill is exhibited from the psychopaths. They do not banter or discuss. They only make noises and clicks.

All remaining enemies must, again, retrieve a javelin. The one engaged with Taka is hurt and slightly dazed. The one engaged with Coldtree is irritated both mentally and physically. The one engaged with Lunnaya is slightly dazed and mildly hurt.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Combat continues.


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 13, 2020)

Seeing their loss of morale, Coldtree does not give up the attack.  He intends to manipulate waylines to cause a burst of Sound against his opponent, using a piece of Slate to increase his attack.  "No one walks away from ruining breakfast," he says.


Spoiler: Rolls



83


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 15, 2020)

Taka is equally unwilling to let it drop. He will siphon his opponent once more, and then attempt to punch him in the temple and knock him out.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Siphon = 99 (+100!) +67 = 266
Punch = 43


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 15, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 2 - 3 = 53
Taka: full wellness
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, ??
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage, max value 50
Standard Leather: 24% coverage, max value 48

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Chi no Taka: 472 + 200(bend) = 672
Coldtree: 487 + 200(bend) = 687
Lunnaya: 474 + 200(bend) = 674
Hostiles: 500 + 300(move) = 800





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Launch + Accuracy + Clarity + d100 +/- range
Hostiles: 38 + 24 + 13 + 53 = 128 + 100(PB) = 228





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Chi no Taka: 22 + 22 + 43 = 87
damage: 228 - 87 = 141% * 7 = 10 - 4(hauberk) = 6
Hauberk: 57 - 1 - 1 = 55 - 2 - 2 = 51 - 2 - 2 = 47 - 2 = 45 - 2 = 43
Body: 10 - 6 = 4 - 2 = 2 + 4 = 6 - 3 = 3 + 8 = ~10 - 6 = 4 + 8 = ~10

Coldtree: 18 + 27 + 83 = 128
damage: 228 - 128 = 100% * 7 = 7 - 6(tunic) = 1
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 = 58 - 3 - 3 = 52 - 3 - 3 = 46 - 3 = 43 - 3 = 40
Body: 10 - 2 = 8 - 4 = 4 - 1 = 3, hurt

Lunnaya: 26 + 23 + 63 = 112
damage: 228 - 112 = 116%% * 7 = 8 - 6(tunic) = 2
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 = 58 - 3 - 3 = 52 - 3 - 3 = 46 - 3 = 43 - 3 = 40
Body: 10 - 2 = 8 - 2 = 6, hurt





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Coldtree: 27 + 18 + 35 +
Chi no Taka: 33 + 22 + 23 + 43 = 121
Lunnaya: 32 + 26 + 24 + 63 = 145





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Hostiles: 38 + 15 + 13 + 53 = 123
damage: 145 - 123 = 22% * 11 = 2
H1: Mind: 10 - 1 = 9 - 1 = 8, dazed
H3: Mind: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Chi no Taka: 26 + 23(siphon) + 266 = 315 x 2
Coldtree: 21 + 35(sonic blast) x 2(slate) + 83 = 174 x 5
Lunnaya: 30 + 24(heat) x 2(weed) + 63 = 141 x 5





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Hostiles: 38 + 13 + 53 = 114 + 13(resilience) = 127
damage: 315 - 127 = 188% * 4 = 8
damage: 174 - 114 = 60% * 4 = 2
damage: 141 - 114 = 27% * 4 = 1
H1: Body: 10 - 4 = 6 - 8 = -2, incapacitated
H3: Body: 9, irritated, Mind: 10 - 10 = 0, unconscious
H5: Mind: 10 - 1 = 9 - 1 = 8, dazed, Body: 8 - 1 = 7 - 2 = 5 - 1 - 1 = 3, impeded





Kwargrow said:


> ... Coldtree... waylines... Sound... Slate...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka... siphon... punch...



Morale requires a person to have some concept of a future and a desire upon it. These psychotics, later learned to be Kaalatalae, the most primitive people of the land, have no such cognition. Having launched and retrieved javelins more than once, they simply lost interest in a prolonged fight that was lasting more than a few seconds. They do not even demonstrate a concern of being tracked.

Three of the hostiles retrieve a single javelin and walk away. The three others who cannot so easily extricate themselves, engage once more. Coldtree and Lunnaya are able to each harm one slightly more than they have received. With an incredible stroke of luck, Taka is not only able to incapacitate one, he is able to fully mend his wounds in the process.

Being on about equal footing with life force, Coldtree and Lunnaya are not suited to give pursuit but are able to dog long enough to continue manipulation until the target of Coldtree falls unconscious and the target of Tehn becomes incapacitated. Three enemies have been overcome. Three have departed.








*OOC:*


All characters receive 5 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 17, 2020)

Collect javelins and search the bodies and the area surrounding the bodies.  Mend wounds of all party members.  Move camp.


Spoiler: Rolls



61


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 20, 2020)

Taka doesn't bother with the javelins, but he does check for trinkets alongside Coldtree. He will also lend whatever aid is needed for the accelerated healing of anyone's wounds.



Spoiler: Base Roll



48


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 22, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: hurt
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40
Body: 10 - 2 - 4 - 1 = 3
Taka: full wellness
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: hurt
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40
Body: 10 - 2 - 2 = 6





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Tooth Necklace: ??
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: ??
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, ??
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage, max value 50
Standard Leather: 24% coverage, max value 48

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Herbs: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
White Stone: ??

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Kwargrow said:


> Collect javelins... search... bodies... area... Mend wounds...  Move camp.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka... check for trinkets... healing...



Tehn looks at his tunic, pulling it away from his skin. "They sure did a number on my tunic. I am going to need this repaired or replaced when we get back to Midway."


Spoiler: Render Physical Aid



Bending + Recover + d100
Coldtree: 21 + 36 + 61 = 118
Chi no Taka: 26 + 23 + 48 = 97
Lunnaya: 35 + 24 + 54 = 113
Time: 70 / (118 + 97 + 113) = 5 hours, 8 minutes
Time: 40 / (118 + 97 + 113) = 2 hours, 56 minutes


Full recovery will delay functional travel until after midday, and the camp is moved about an hour's very easy climb higher into the mountains. Gleaning the field and searching the bodies yields 9 total rudimentary javelins. The reed shafts are about the same as any other but the heads are fashioned from crude stone that is not even any special mineral, like slate or flint.

The Kaalatala that Coldtree fought was carrying a white stone that feels wet when rubbed, a goat beard talisman, and a roadrunner feather talisman. The Kaalatala that Taka fought was carrying a roadrunner feather talisman, a pouch of dried herbs, and a pouch of dried meat. The meat is edible, smells like hyrax. The Kaalatala that Lunnaya fought was carrying a greenjay feather talisman, a canine tooth necklace, and a pouch of dried herbs.

After recovery the party travels another two days upward into the mountains, without incident, until reaching the Kozzog Keep. After brief words exchanged in Orngaddin, the most common language between the two parties, the DWAC is emitted, politely and with formal courtesy. Speaking with these people, they explain that a clan of Deviard has discovered their mine and the Kozzog are not really a people to engage in conflict.

"Of the violent peoples in the land, the Deviard are the most technologically advanced and they have benders, but they are generally lazy. They prefer to collect the ore that others have mined rather than mining it themselves; afterward, they usually move on. We have seen them carrying ore from the mine, northward. They must actually be mining some on their own. They could have collected what we left in a few days. We have discussed a direct conflict but we think they would prove the stronger. We have sniffers currently out looking for more veins."

"If you wish to get involved, we would send some fighters with you, but statistically I would not recommend a frontal assault while all are present. I would recommend hitting either the transport or the mine when the groups are separated. I suspect that the mining group will be the weaker of the two. It has the more laborious task."









*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 22, 2020)

*Taka nods in agreement.* "We should try to ambush the miners first. I will lend my skills and fists to this task. What say you, Coldtree?"


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 25, 2020)

During the journey Coldtree will test the javelins for their usefulness as a ranged weapon.  If he finds they are inferior, he will discard them.  If the design is effective but the materials poor, he will keep one to copy the design with better craftsmanship.  He will meditate with the white stone to determine its wayline proclivity.  He will continue to determine proclivity for unknown items, going down the list in inventory over the two days.


Spoiler: Rolls



66


About the Deviard mission Coldtree says, "We will not need extra fighters.  Keep them for defense.  Since this group is so much stronger, stealth and guile will be our first weapons.  Let us go now."


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 27, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40
Taka: full wellness
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 5, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Tooth Necklace: ??
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: ??
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, ??
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage, max value 50
Standard Leather: 24% coverage, max value 48

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Herbs: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
White Stone: ??

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka nods...





Kwargrow said:


> During the journey...
> ... Coldtree says, "We will not need extra fighters..."



Lunnaya agrees with Coldtree. "Keep your fighters. We were hired by Midway to investigate the cause of the loss of trade, not to eliminate it. Since this intrusion directly affects your community, would you put a monetary value on its elimination?"

The Kozzog pauses for a few seconds before responding. Tehn think at first that he may have offended the fellow; but after all, the Dragon Way Adventuring Company is not a charity organization. "If you simply retrieve any remaining titanium, it may make you seem as thieves or opportunistic mercenaries. I can pay you in silver, 20 ingots each, upon evidence of success. Please do not bring parts of the Deviard as evidence."

*During the previous 2 days*:


Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



ecology + analysis + d100 => 100
Coldtree: 18 + 28 + 66 = 112, success
Lunnaya: 32 + 24 + 66 = 122, success
Time: 20 days / 112 = 4 hours, 18 minutes, fail
Time: 20 days / 122 = 3 hours, 23 minutes, fail


Coldtree and Lunnaya recover. Though both Coldtree and Tehn can sense that all items in question contain some proclivity for waylines, neither is able to analyze the nature of it. The rudimentary javelins have a shaft pretty much like any other javelin would, but the crudely fashioned stone heads are not cut for balance, making the weapon, as it is, undesireable.

*Leaving Immediately*:
It takes less than an hour to reach the mine in question. The interesting manner in which sound travels through stone indicates activity within the mine. Waiting patiently to discern more information about the enemy brings a cessation in the sound. Soon after four Deviard are seen exiting the mine. They seat themselves and appear to be preparing to have some lunch of dried rations, probably wanting the fresh air and light to go with it.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP and acquires Kozzog of 1%


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 30, 2020)

> After recovery the party travels another two days upward into the mountains











*OOC:*


 Coldtree and Tehn should not be hurt under status. 






Before departing for the mines, Coldtree gives one of the saved javelins to the Kozzog to copy as a possible ranged weapon.  He wants all new parts with a steel tip on the new javelins.  He requests two javelins.
At the mines:
With a devious smile, Coldtree uses handmotions to convey his intention to manipulate waylines, using an Ant Stinger, to Toxin one of the Deviard, and that someone else should use another one on a different target.  He sneaks as close as he dares within range of manipulating waylines for Toxin and uses the Ant Stinger to increase his affect.


Spoiler: Rolls



86, 64


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 1, 2020)

Taka will take action, doing as Coldtree suggested, sneaking closer, and using the other Ant stinger to augment his attack.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Sneak: 76
Toxin: 93 (+68) = 161


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 5, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40
Taka: full wellness
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 2, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Tooth Necklace: ??
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: ??
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, ??
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage, max value 50
Standard Leather: 24% coverage, max value 48

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Herbs: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
White Stone: ??

*Oddities*:
nothing here





			
				GM said:
			
		

> ... Soon after four Deviard are seen exiting the mine. They seat themselves...





Kwargrow said:


> Before... Coldtree... javelins... Kozzog to copy... new parts with a (harnin) tip...
> Coldtree... manipulate waylines... Ant Stinger... sneaks as close as he dares within range...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka will... as Coldtree... other Ant stinger...



Back at the Kozzog Keep:
The elder explains that their tools are manufactured by the smiths in Midway in exchange for the raw materials provided, but that they have javelins and will simply give him two in exchange for shafts of the others.
        *GM:*  Coldtree receives 2 javalins with harnin heads.

*Item**Hinder**Damage*javelin (harnin)8010 Body
     








*OOC:*


Coldtree only has to close within 19 strides to mystically assault and enemy. Tehn has to be within 12 strides. Taka has to be within within 12 strides.






The three men separate in hopes of taking greater advantage of a possible surprise assault.


Spoiler: Stealth



Hide + various + d100
Coldtree: 23 + 35(soullessness) + 86 = 144
Chi no Taka: 29 + 23(soullessness) + 76 = 128 - 20(size) = 108
Lunnaya: 37 + 24(camo) + 81 = 142





Spoiler: Wariness



perception + analysis
Deviards: 29 + 24 = 53


Perhaps the Deviard are focused on their food or perhaps they have grown complacent from the lack of opposition. Either way, all three men are able to close within their necessary range.


Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Bending + various + d100
Coldtree: 21 + 30(toxicity) x 2(stinger) + 64 = 145
Chi no Taka: 26 + 23(toxicity) x 2(stinger) + 161 = 233
Lunnaya: 36 + 24(toxicity) x 2(stinger) + 86 = 170





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Conditioning/Skepticism + Clarity/Fury + d100
Deviards: 38 + 24 + 76 = 138
D1: 145 - 138 = 7% * 2 = ~1, Mind: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated
D2: 233 - 138 = 95% * 2 = 2, Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed
D3: 170 - 138 = 32% * 4 = 1, Mind: 10 - 1 = 9. irritated


Three of the Deviards shake their heads, look at their food, and then look around. The forth asks sarcastically, "Mi a baj veled?"








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP and improves proficiency in Deviard by 1%. Provide a roll for reaction and the next action, with stated intention. The party is still hidden at this moment.


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 9, 2020)

Back at the Kozzog:  Coldtree shrugs and takes the offered javelins.  He makes a show of practicing, but decides he will probably never use them in battle.

At the Deviard camp:  for a distraction, Coldtree intends to find a convenient inanimate target and manipulate waylines to set it on fire.  While the Deviard are reacting to that, he will charge and attack


Spoiler: Rolls



06, 91(+89)


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 13, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40
Taka: full wellness
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Tooth Necklace: ??
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: ??
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, ??
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage, max value 50
Standard Leather: 24% coverage, max value 48

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Herbs: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
White Stone: ??

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Spoiler: Stealth Bonus



Coldtree: 144 - 53 = 91
Chi no Taka: 108 - 53 = 55
Lunnaya: 142 - 53 = 89





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Bending + various + d100
Coldtree: 21 + 
Chi no Taka: 26 + 23 + 50 = 99
Lunnaya: 36 + 24(toxicity) x 2(stinger) + 115 = 199

Deviards: 38 + 24 + 115 = 177
D2: resists, Mind: 10 - 2 = 8 + 1 = 9, irritated
D3: 199 - 177 = 22% * 4 = 1, Mind: 10 - 1 = 9 - 1 = 8. dazed





Kwargrow said:


> ... for a distraction, Coldtree... inanimate target... set it on fire... charge and attack



Coldtree fails to manipulate thermal waylines with his first attempt, but he is the only one who will know this. He momentarily clenches his fists in aggravation and tries again. Unaware of this clever tactic, Taka and Tehn continue to mystically assault the enemy from their hidden locations.


Spoiler: Distraction



Coerce + various + d100 => Skepticism + Analysis + d100
Coldtree: 21 + 36(heat) + 180 = 237

Deviards: 38 + 24 + 115 = 177, success, 237 - 177 = 60





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Aggression / Finesse + Accuracy + Fury / Clarity + d100
Coldtree: 27 + 18 + 36 + 180 = 261 + 91(surprise) + 60(distraction) = 412

Deviards: 13 + 38 + 24 + 115 = 190
D1: 412 - 190 = 222 * 4 = 8 x 2(head) = 16, Mind: 9 - 16 = -7, unconscious


A small pile of kindling that must have previously been gathered for use by the Deviards explodes in flame. All the Deviards jump in surprise, making various exclamations. Even Taka and Tehn flinch.

Coldtree bursts forward while his enemy is thus distracted, striking a hard blow against the back of his unprotected head. The blow is hard enough to drive away consciousness and cause physical damage, probably having cracked the skull.

Taka is unable to affect his enemy a second time; and though manipulating chemical waylines are the specialty for Tehn, he causes little harm.

Despite the fallen ally, the Deviards seem intent on standing and fighting their one known enemy.








*OOC:*


Bonus for first use of distraction tactics. Each character receives 7 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 15, 2020)

Coldtree intends to maneuver against his opponents to leave their backs open to T&T to attack, focusing his skills on defending rather than striking again.  Hoping to continue to distract them, he sneers and says to the two in Deviard, "Stupid!"



Spoiler: Rolls



78, 34


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 20, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40
Taka: full wellness
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Tooth Necklace: ??
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: ??
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, ??
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage, max value 50
Standard Leather: 24% coverage, max value 48

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Herbs: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
White Stone: ??

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Spoiler: Stealth Bonus



Chi no Taka: 108 - 53 = 55
Lunnaya: 142 - 53 = 89





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Bending + various + d100
Coldtree: 21 + 38(heat) + 78 = 137
Chi no Taka: 26 + 23(heat) + 50 = 99
Lunnaya: 36 + 24(acidity) + 64 = 124

Deviards: 38 + 24 + 59 = 121
D2: resists
D3: Mind: 10 - 1 - 1 + 1 = 9, irritated.
124 - 121 = 3% * 4 = ~1. Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated
D4: 137 - 121 = 16% * 4 = 1, Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated





Spoiler: Distraction



Coerce + various + d100 => Skepticism + Analysis + d100
Deviards: 38 + 24 + 115 = 177, success, 237 - 177 = 60





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Aggression / Finesse + Accuracy + Fury / Clarity + d100
Coldtree: 27 + 18 + 36 + 34 = 115
Chi no Taka: 33 + 22 + 23 + 50 = 128 + 55 + 60 = 243
Lunnaya: 32 + 26 + 24 + 42 = 124 + 55 + 60 = 239

Deviards: 13 + 38 + 24 + 37 = 112
D1: Mind: 9 - 16 = -7, unconscious.
D2: 243 - 112 = 131% * 4 = 5. Fall: 131 - 38 = 93% * 10 = 9
Mind: 10 - 5 - 9 = -4, unconscious
D3: 239 - 112 = 127% * 10 = 13 - 4(deflect) = 9
Body: 9 - 9 = 0, incapacitated





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree... maneuver... backs open to T&T... defending... "Stupid!"



Having taken full advantage of his own distraction, Coldtree now becomes just as effective for Taka and Tehn, whose presences are as yet unknown. Instantly recognizing such opportunity, T & T move to melee, augmented by mystical assault. "Stupid," it so happens, is a highly insulting concept for the Deviards, who value themselves as intellectuals, despite their proclivity for violence.

Taka attacks empty handed, but Lunnaya uses his short sword.

The new opponent for Coldtree makes a poor assault with a mining hammer, which he avoids but cannot effectively repost. Making contact, however is simple, and he causes a slight heat to build in the enemy.

Even delaying to coordinate his mystical assault, Tehn stabs his sword into the torso of his opponent before the man can react. The addition of the acidic damage is just enough to incapacitate him.

Taka, making full use of his size and strength coupled with the distracted opponent, backhands the Deviard across the back of the head causing him to stumble and trip over a boulder, rolling headlong for about nine strides. The man loses consciousness.

Seeing the quick decimation of her comrades, the final Deviard, who is engaged with Coldtree, is poised to run.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP and improves in Deviard proficiency by 1%.


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 22, 2020)

Coldtree will allow the Deviard to run with a dismissive wave.  Without dropping his guard, he says in Centrin, "Come back when you are ready to use your mind."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 25, 2020)

Taka sneers at the female Deviard, but says nothing. He has nothing but contempt for her laziness and cowardice, and is anxious for her to be out of his sight.

Taka will then finish off any unconscious foes, quickly and mercifully, using a siphon attack to ensure that they are truly departed from this world.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 25, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40
Taka: full wellness
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Tooth Necklace: ??
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: ??
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, ??
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage, max value 50
Standard Leather: 24% coverage, max value 48

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Herbs: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
White Stone: ??

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Bending + various + d100
Chi no Taka: 26 + 23(siphon) + 50 = 99

Deviards: 38 + 24 + 50 = 112, resists





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree will allow the Deviard to run...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka... will... siphon...



Even though unconscious, the Deviards have a resistance to being siphoned that is greater than the talent of Taka to manipulate waylines; which in a way may have been fortunate, since the physical damage may have restored consciousness. Tehn furrows his brow looking at Taka, then stabs the two unconscious enemy.

"Well, now what?"








*OOC:*


Each player receives 5 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 28, 2020)

Coldtree will search the dead and the battle area.  When an appropriate time has passed, he will suggest, "If we follow the last living one, she will take us to the camp site."  Follow the fleeing Deviard.


Spoiler: Rolls



42, 01


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 29, 2020)

Taka will follow Coldtree, ready for anything.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



58, 54, 89, 60


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 30, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40
Taka: full wellness
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Tooth Necklace: ??
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: ??
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, ??
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage, max value 50
Standard Leather: 24% coverage, max value 48

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Herbs: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
White Stone: ??

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree will search... Follow the fleeing Deviard.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka will follow Coldtree...



Tehn assists with searching the area and agrees with the plan to, afterward, trail the survivor.

Searching the bodies and the area outside of the mine proves very rewarding. Each Deviard is quite well supplied and a small amount of ore was deposited at the eating area, probably for later departure. The small amount of ore totals 7 ingots of titanium.

The three fallen miners all have an ocrin buckler but a stolen harnin hammer. Each carried a ration of dried meat, nuts, or seeds. One of them has a bag of some kind of edible root vegetable. The other two, each, have a pouch of dried herbs. One of them has a roadrunner feather talisman, one has a goat beard talisman, and one has a spider fang necklace. One has a lodestone, one a slickstone, one a milkstone, and there are three ingots of unknown metal.

Following after the survivor, it is obvious that she ran for a while, but her stride marks shorten to a walk, though a quick one. It is not likely she will be caught unless she stops to rest.

Tehn says, "If she reaches her friends before we catch her, we will be outnumbered and very likely significantly out matched. Maybe we should formulate a plan."








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 30, 2020)

Coldtree says to T&T, "This is an information trip.  We find out where the larger community is, their numbers and strength, then go back to the miners, drop off the single ingot of titanium, leaving two each for us, then see what they want to do."



Spoiler: Rolls



56, 69


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 3, 2020)

*Taka nods,* "Agreed. Fighting the whole camp is foolish. If we catch her alone, we kill her. If not, we scout their camp as quietly as possible, assessing their numbers and their resources. We should silence ourselves and mask ourselves with the aid of waylines, to ensure that we are not discovered."



Spoiler: Random Rolls



91+26 = 117
10 (Yuck!)
34
42


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 3, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40
Taka: full wellness
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Tooth Necklace: ??
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: ??
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, ??
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage, max value 50
Standard Leather: 24% coverage, max value 48

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Herbs: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
White Stone: ??

*Oddities*:
nothing here





			
				GM said:
			
		

> ... 7 ingots of titanium.
> 
> .... Each carried a ration of dried meat, nuts, or seeds. One... bag of some kind of edible root vegetable... two... pouch of dried herbs. One... roadrunner feather talisman, one... goat beard talisman, and one... spider fang necklace. One... lodestone, one slickstone, one milkstone, and there... unknown metal.





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree says to T&T, "This is an information trip..."





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Taka nods,* "Agreed..."



Tehn adds, "That Kozzog did offer to pay us 20 silver each to get rid of the ones mining. We should get one of those bucklers on the way back as evidence of such."

While the three men are quietly discussing possibilities as they give a mildly forced pursuit, voices are suddenly heard from farther ahead. The voices are Deviard. The path being more downhill ahead, it is possible to get a glimpse of the source of the voices without being anywhere near them.

Apparently the transport team was in the process of returning and the runaway has  met up with them. It is obvious that she would be discussing the assault. It seems that the teams were evenly split into groups of four. With one more addition, the returning Deviards now number five. It will take 10 or 15 minutes for them to return to the party's current location.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 9, 2020)

Coldtree says, "The Deviard are on alert now, so the risk is greater.  Let us return to the Kozzog, tell them what we have so far, and rest.  I don't object to collecting the bucklers,  but I would have thought the talisman's we ground scored would be proof enough.  Our contract doesn't say we can't keep the proof of our victory.  Certainly we would not have made these ourselves."
When he has time he will attempt to determine proclivity for the Goat Beard talisman.


Spoiler: Roll



82


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 11, 2020)

*Taka says,* "If they're as close as I think they might be, we might not be able to outrun them. We should ready ourselves, just in case."



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Augment Motility: 63


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40
Taka: full wellness
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Tooth Necklace: ??
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: ??
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, ??
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage, max value 50
Standard Leather: 24% coverage, max value 48

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Herbs: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
White Stone: ??

*Oddities*:
nothing here





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree says, "... Let us return to the Kozzog... thought the talisman's... would be proof enough..."
> ... determine proclivity for the Goat Beard talisman.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Taka says,* "... we might not be able to outrun them..."



Lunnaya looks at the Deviard down the mountain path and responds to Taka, "They do not appear to be in much of a hurry. We will likely be able to walk, but they are coming this way. I think we should set an ambush. What do you two think on that option?"


Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Coldtree: 19(ecology) + 31(analysis) + 82(d100) = 132, success
Lunnaya: 34 + 23 + 82 = 139, success

Time: 20 days / 132 = 3 hours, 39 minutes, fail
Time: 20 days / 139 = 3 hours, 28 minutes, fail


        *GM:*  When they do eventually find the time, Coldtree is able to determine that the goat beard talisman and Lunnaya is able to determine that the canine tooth necklace, both, can augment some natural abilities, but neither is able to determine the specifics.     








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 18, 2020)

Coldtree looks around for any part of the terrain that can limit the Deviard advantage of numbers.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 26, 2020)

Taka is in agreement, and begins looking for a place to hide, while at the same time attempting to blend in with his surroundings.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



95 (+08) = 103, 53, 73, 80


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 28, 2020)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree looks around...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka is in agreement...



Being a mountain trail, finding a suitable ambush location takes only a matter of minutes. Coldtree is more suited to take the higher ground while Chi no Taka with his unnatural height, takes the lower at a convenient choke point along the path. Uncharacteristically, Lunnaya decides to be the bait. He stands in the path, leaning against a large boulder, and picks at is teeth with a twig, as if having just finished a meal.

It takes time. The waiting is terrible; but eventually, the group of 5 Deviards comes along the path. When they see Tehn, he waves at them and smiles in a vulpine manner, which would be typical for his tribe. The Deviards, at first, show sign of being surprised at the sight and make comments to one another. The one female, who may recognize Tehn, does not seem to do so. One of the new Deviards brandishes his hammer and checks his buckler before walking directly toward Tehn, making some comment.

Just short of reaching him, the previously encountered female yells at him, and he turn back to look. The word is not specifically understood, but it stands to reason that she has recognized a trap. All five Deviards are within 15 strides of both Coldtree and Taka and have shown no indication of awareness of the ambush.


Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40
Taka: full wellness
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Tooth Necklace: ??
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: ??
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, ??
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage, max value 50
Standard Leather: 24% coverage, max value 48

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Herbs: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
White Stone: ??

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP and improves in Deviard by 1%. Provide 2 random rolls with next post.


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 28, 2020)

Without revealing his location, Coldtree intends to manipulate waylines and use Lethargy on the Deviard closest to Tehn.


Spoiler: Rolls



79, 46


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 29, 2020)

Since the Deviard are WITHIN 15 strides, Taka tries to target one of the closest ones, his own range only being 12. If the female is within his range, he will target her first, before the meaning of her warning has time to sink in. Otherwise, his target selection will be at random, dependent only upon proximity.

Taka concentrates, attempting to affect his target with a heat attack.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Heat Attack = 60


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 31, 2020)

Kwargrow said:


> ... Coldtree intends to...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Taka tries...



Tehn spits the twig from his mouth and draws his short sword and hunting knife. Remembering the results of the previously used insult by Coldtree, he calls the Deviard stupid in their own language.


Spoiler: Reaction



Coldtree:
Taka:
Tehn: 26(speed) + 24(clarity) + 32(readiness) + 50(d100) = 132

Deviards: 12(readiness) + 30(clarity) + 17(speed) + 60(d100) = 119





Spoiler: Speed of action



Coldtree: ~0
Taka: ~0
Tehn: 800(wait) - 132 = 668

Deviards: 800(movement) - 119 = 681


It takes almost 7 seconds for the first Deviard can reach Lunnaya, who stands ready to receive him. In that time Chi no Taka is able to bend thermal waylines in an attempt to harm the female and each of two others who discover his location and make way toward him. Coldtree remains undiscovered until melee ensues with Lunnaya and is able to try paralyzing the mobility of a target four times.


Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Coldtree: 22(bending) + 41(lethargy) + 79(d100) = 142
Chi no Taka: 26 + 23(heat) + 60 = 109
Lunnaya: 30 + 24(acidity) + 70 = 124
Deviards: 17 + 30(shock) + 80 = 127

Chi no Taka: 33(conditioning) + 23(fury) + 60(d100) = 116
Lunnaya: 24 + 24 + 60 = 108
Deviards: 12 + 30 + 70 = 112





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Lunnaya: 26(accuracy) + 24(clarity) + 32(finesse) + 50(d100) = 132
Deviards: 12(aggression) + 30(fury) + 17(accuracy) + 60(d100) = 119

Lunnaya: 26(counter) + 23(analysis) + 32(readiness) + 50(d100) = 131, dodged
Deviards: 12(readiness) + 25(analysis) + 17(block) + 60(d100) = 114 + 10(buckler) = 124





Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40
Taka:
damage: 127 - 116 = 11% * 4 = ~1 x 2, Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn:
damage: 127 - 108 = 19% * 4 = 1 x 2, Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40

D1: damage, 142 - 112 = 30% * 4 = 1 x 4, Motility: 1 - 4 = -3, Body: 10 - 3 = 7, slowed
damage, 124 - 112 = 12% * 4 = ~1, Body: 7 - 1 = 6
damage, 131 - 119 = 12% * 11 = 1, Body: 6 - 1 = 5
damage: 132 - 124 = 08% * 11 = ~1, Body: 5 - 1 = 4, hurt


The lead Deviard begins to move clumsily even before he can reach Lunnaya, who avoids his assault and sticks him with his hunting knife in a counter move, following with his short sword and causing internal harm by bending chemical waylines. In return Lunnaya is jolted with electricity, despite not having been touched.

Chi no Taka, despite his best effort, is unable to harm a Deviard but is, himself, electrocuted by the two who have closed with him. The one female from the original fight is the only one who has remained in her original location. There are two Deviards engaging Taka, and two engaging Tehn.


Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Tooth Necklace: ??
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: ??
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, ??
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage, max value 50
Standard Leather: 24% coverage, max value 48

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Herbs: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
White Stone: ??

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Provide 2 random rolls with next post.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 2, 2020)

Coldtree intends to charge one of the Deviard facing Taka, striking with fist and manipulating waylines for Lethargy.


Spoiler: Rolls



60, 69


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 2, 2020)

Taka will kick one of the Deviard on him in the knee. He will then try to leech life from the other one.


Spoiler: Base Rolls



Kick: 91+66 (157)
Leech: 96+70 (166)
Wow, things are looking up, lol.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 7, 2020)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree... charge... Deviard facing Taka, striking with fist... Lethargy.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka will kick... in the knee.... leech...



Tehn is not concerned with the Deviard learning that he is a Bender. He manipulates chemical waylines to camouflage his appearance while continuing to fight with short sword and knife.
        *GM:*  TIP: If a physical assault is going to do non-lethal damage (Mind), it is best to use a mystical assault that does the same, and vise versa.     


Spoiler: Speed



Coldtree: 600(move)
Taka: 100(bend), 200, 300, 400, 500, 600
Tehn: 8 + 50(sword) = 58, 108, 158, 208, 258, 308, 358, 408, 458, 508, 558

Deviards: 1 + 100(bending) = 101... 501


It will take six seconds for Coldtree to reach the Deviard attacking Taka or it would have. The female from the first fight who had remained where she stood, upon seeing his charge, interferes.


Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Coldtree: 22(bending) + 41(lethargy) + 60(d100) = 123
Chi no Taka: 26 + 23(leech) + 166 = 215
Lunnaya: 26(camouflage)
Deviards: 17 + 30(shock) + 73 = 120

Coldtree: 30(conditioning) + 41(fury) + 60(d100) = 131, resisted
Chi no Taka: 33(conditioning) + 23(fury) + 166(d100) > 120, resisted
Lunnaya: 24 + 24 + 78 = 126, resisted
Deviards: 12 + 30 + 73 = 115





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Coldtree: 28(aggression) + 20(accuracy) + 41(fury) + 69(d100) = 158
Chi no Taka: 33 + 22 + 23 + 157 = 235
Lunnaya: 26(accuracy) + 24(clarity) + 32(finesse) + 80(d100) = 162
Deviards: 12(aggression) + 30(fury) + 17(accuracy) + 75(d100) = 134, 234

Coldtree: 28(readiness) + 20(avoidance) + 32(analysis) + 69(d100) = 149, countered
Chi no Taka: 33 + 22 + 22 + 157 = 234
Lunnaya: 26(counter) + 23(analysis) + 32(readiness) + 80(d100) = 161 + 26(camo) = 187, countered
Deviards: 12(readiness) + 25(analysis) + 17(block) + 75(d100) = 129 + 10(buckler) = 139





Spoiler: Combat Results



D5: damage, 123 - 115 = 08% * 4 = ~1, Motility: 1 - 1 = 0
damage: 149 - 134 = 15% * 4 = ~1, Mind: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated
damage: 158 - 139 = 19% * 4 = 1 - 1(armor), ineffective

D2: damage, 187 - 134 = 53% * 10 = 5 - 2(armor) = 3, Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt
D1: damage, 162 - 139 = 23% * 10 = 2 - 2(armor), ineffective, Motility: 1 - 4 = -3, Body: 10 - 3 = 7 - 1 = 6 - 1 = 5 - 1 = 4, hurt

D3: 235 - 139 = 96% * 4 = 4, Mind: 10 - 4 = 6, stunned, impeded





Spoiler: Character Status



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40
Taka:
damage: 127 - 116 = 11% * 4 = ~1 x 2, Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn:
damage: 234 - 187 = 47% * 10 = 5 - 3 = 2 x 2, Mind: 8 + 1 - 4 = 5, dazed
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40


Interfering with the intended direction of Coldtree, the female Deviard in the path is immediately subjected to a mystical assault that robs her of motility. Coldtree then counters her hammer strike, hitting her with his left fist. His own assault connects only with armor.

With his first opponent slowed by the previous mystical assault of Coldtree and his own physical assaults, Lunnaya delays to counter the first assault of his second opponent before striking ineffectively at his first. The continued assaults of two opponents prove more effective, and Lunnaya is being beaten.

Chi no Taka, quite forcibly, kicks the knee of one opponent, causing enough damage to break the leg and the opponent to fall; all the while, successfully defending against any potential hammer fall.

Only Tehn appears to be in trouble as combat continues.


Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Tooth Necklace: ??
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: ??
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, ??
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage, max value 50
Standard Leather: 24% coverage, max value 48

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Herbs: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
White Stone: ??

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Provide 2 random rolls with next post.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 10, 2020)

Coldtree will try a different tactic.  With his opponent slowed, he intends to maneuver so that she is in line with one of her peers, strike her forcefully in the chest, and manipulate waylines to Thump and push her into one of her allies attacking Tehn to disrupt their assault.


Spoiler: Rolls



96(+05)=101, 83


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 14, 2020)

Posting for @Tellerian Hawke
Having knocked down one opponent, Taka will shoulder slam the other to knock him out of the way to free a path to help Tehn. He will augment the physical attack with thump.







*OOC:*


87, 68


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 14, 2020)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree will... maneuver... strike... push...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Taka will shoulder slam... help Tehn... thump.





Spoiler: Speed



Coldtree: 100(bend)
Taka: 100(bend)
Tehn: 50(sword)

Deviards: 100(bend)


Still holding a defensive posture with sword and knife, Tehn will attempt to mystically acidify the internal fluids of one of his opponents.


Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Coldtree: 22(bending) + 41(push) + 101(d100) = 163
Chi no Taka: 26 + 23(thump) + 87 = 136
Lunnaya: 39 + 27(acid) + 87 = 153
Deviards: 17 + 30(shock) + 77 = 124

Coldtree: 30(conditioning) + 41(fury) + 101(d100) = 172, resisted
Chi no Taka: 33(conditioning) + 23(fury) + 87(d100) = 143, resisted
Lunnaya: 24 + 24 + 87 = 135, resisted
Deviards: 12 + 30 + 77 = 119





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Coldtree: 28(aggression) + 20(accuracy) + 41(fury) + 83(d100) = 172
Chi no Taka: 33 + 22 + 23 + 68 = 146
Lunnaya: 26(accuracy) + 24(clarity) + 32(finesse) + 75(d100) = 157
Deviards: 12(aggression) + 30(fury) + 17(accuracy) + 65(d100) = 124

Coldtree: 28(readiness) + 20(avoidance) + 32(analysis) + 83(d100) = 163, blocked
Chi no Taka: 33 + 22 + 22 + 68 = 145, blocked
Lunnaya: 26(counter) + 23(analysis) + 32(readiness) + 75(d100) = 156 + 26(camo) = 182, countered
Deviards: 12(readiness) + 25(analysis) + 17(block) + 65(d100) = 119 + 10(buckler) = 129





Spoiler: Combat Results



D5: Motility: 1 - 1 = 0
damage: 172 - 129 = 43% * 4 = 2 - 2(armor), ineffective, distance = 4 strides
damage: 163 - 119 = 44% - 12(contortion) = 32% * 10 = 3, Mind: 10 - 3 = 7, dazed, distance = +4 strides

D2: damage, 182 - 124 = 58% * 10 = 6 - 2(armor) = 4, Body: 10 - 3 = 7 - 4 = 3, injured
D1: damage, 157 - 129 = 28% * 10 = 3 - 2(armor) = 1, Body: 4 - 1 = 3, injured
damage: 153 - 119 = 24% * 4 = 1, Body: 3 - 1 = 2, injured
D3: 235 - 139 = 96% * 4 = 4, Mind: 10 - 4 = 6 + 1 = 5, dazed, impeded
D4: damage: 146 - 129 = 17% * 4 = ~1 - 2(armor), ineffective, distance = 1 stride
damage: 136 - 119 = 17% * 4 = ~1, Mind: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated





Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40
Taka:
damage: 127 - 116 = 11% * 4 = ~1 x 2, Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn:
damage: 234 - 187 = 47% * 10 = 5 - 3 = 2 x 2, Mind: 8 + 1 - 4 = 5, dazed
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40


Sliding to his left to gain his desired positioning, Coldtree punches the Deviard in the chest. It does not cause her physical harm, but she loses her balance and staggers backward 4 strides when a pulse of air that accompanied the strike knocks the wind from her and adds an additional 4 strides. Her body does not reach the opponents engaging Lunnaya, but the distance is impressive, for it would look to have been caused by the punch, alone.

Chi no Taka backhands his standing opponent and manages to knock him down; but even with the augmentation of a Thump, he cannot cause much harm nor fully clear his path.

Lunnaya, though dazed, moves more quickly than either of his opponents and establishes a superior status. He sticks the faster of the two with his knife while countering the hammer strike and deliberately stabs the other with his sword while causing internal, chemical harm.

Unwilling to surrender and unable to retreat, all five Deviards are quickly defeated, leaving none of the DWAC truly worse for wear. Non-lethal damage is superficial and recovers within minutes.


Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Tooth Necklace: ??
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: ??
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, ??
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage, max value 50
Standard Leather: 24% coverage, max value 48

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Herbs: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
White Stone: ??

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP and improves in Deviard by 2%. Provide a random roll with next post.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 14, 2020)

Taka will ensure that all enemies are dead, either by physical or manipulated means. He is angered by how relentlessly their kind embrace violence in the pursuit of psychotically-origined self-gratification.

He will then see to his friends, ensuring that none of them are truly injured; if any serious injuries do exist, he will do his best to aid that person.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



Aid: 63



Next, Taka will help his friends examine the bodies, looking for any trinkets that might prove useful.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



Search: 93(+76) = 169


 
While all of this is going on, Taka will be watchful for anything out of the ordinary.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



Random roll for anything I might need: 97(+07) = 104


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 18, 2020)

Coldtree helps finish off any Deviard.  He will search the corpses, the area of the battlefield, and the area around the battlefield.  To T&T he says, "Do we still need to bring back proof of death?"



Spoiler: Rolls



69


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 18, 2020)

*Taka pauses thoughtfully,* "Perhaps some more of their tools, knives, trinkets, or jewelry... I remember them telling us not to bring back body parts. I'm not sure why they would say that. But they did say it."


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 21, 2020)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree... will search... he says, "... proof...?"





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka will... see to his friends... examine...



Only having been inflicted non-lethal damage, Taka and Tehn recover in a matter of minutes. While gleaning the field and examining the fallen Lunnaya notes something and calls to the others.

"Hey, you two. Look at this. Two of these bucklers have a symbol stamped into their face. While anyone could make these trinkets, this symbol may indicate a particular clan. I think these two bucklers should be proof enough for use to get paid. As to the not bringing back body parts, I remember that my people would do such a thing. Maybe the Kozzog are sensitive about it."


Spoiler: Active Search



Coldtree: 20(observation) + 23(clarity) + 69(d100) = 112
Chi no Taka: 22 + 23 + 169 = 214
Lunnaya: 35 + 28 + 120 = 183


Thoroughly searching results in a variety of collections. With plant material, some edible root vegetables are in a pouch, as well as two smaller pouches  of dried herbs and two smaller pouches of dried flowers. With regard to minerals, there is a lump of coal, a grayish-black stone, a semi-translucent white stone, a dark-green stone, an opaque white stone, and a grey stone with orange streaks in it. With regard to ingots, there are 24 in total, some of which are the same material.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40
Taka: full wellness
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Tooth Necklace: ??
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: ??
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, ??
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage, max value 50
Standard Leather: 24% coverage, max value 48

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Herbs: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 1 measure, {+ Body x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 5 measures, {+ Mind x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
White Stone: ??

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Provide a random roll with next post.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 25, 2020)

Coldtree replies, "I prefer not to travel with rotting human flesh either, so we'll take the bucklers."
Collect all the group can carry and then depart when they have done all they can at the battle site.  When he has time, he will try to determine wayline proclivity.  With so many undiscovered items, he will close his eyes and attempt to determine which items he can identify and try those first.


Spoiler: Rolls



41


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 8, 2020)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree... Collect all the group can carry... determine... proclivity...



        *GM:*  A total of 8 hammers and 8 bucklers are collected, along with the trinkets and food supplies. Surprisingly, it is a rather simple manner to determine which items are most readily identifiable. Mundane items give a certain assurance of their lack of proclivity. In opposite respect to their mystical strength, the weakest items have the strongest draw, because those waylines are the simplest to bend.     
With the stock pile of spoils starting to build, Tehn assists in attempting to identify any usefulness of various items.


Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Coldtree: 20(alchemy) + 32(analysis) + 41(d100) = 93, fail
20 + 32 + 50 = 102, success
Time: 10 days / 102 = 3 hours, success
Tehn: 32 + 28 + 71 = 131, success
Time: 10 days / 131 = 2 hours, success


Despite his understanding of waylines, Coldtree initially seems to be having an off day, and cannot positively identify any proclivity; but with the length of travel, he later finds his focus. Lunnaya is able to determine that two of the dried herbs can be used to accelerate the natural, physical restoration of the body. Coldtree is able to determine that the other two dried herbs can be used to restore mental faculties. Everything else will take more time or better luck.

Upon returning to the Kozzog Keep, the DWAC are greeted as friends and immediately entreated to council. The symbol on two of the bucklers is a matter of some discussion among the Mhytres before one of them translates to Orngaddrin. "We think this to be a clan symbol, though we cannot definitively say. Prospectors reported seeing signs of a Deviard community some days northward, and we think this symbol is the same from there. If so, this indicates to us that the Deviard are trying to venture farther southward."

"Despite their established reputation, if it were possible to live peaceably with this clan, we would do so. If upon returning to the Midway Mining Camp you find little in the manner of employment, we would have you consider a reconnaissance mission for us."

Later, in Hebrian as best he can, Tehn conveys to his thoughts. "Though I have no intention to carry a buckler, I think we should keep them and trade for the value of the metal. The hammers I think we should give as a gift to the Kozzog to garner more favor in our reputation..."

He laughs. "They may have already belonged to them, anyway."


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40
Taka: full wellness
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Coins*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Tooth Necklace: ??
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: ??
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, ??
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage, max value 50
Standard Leather: 24% coverage, max value 48

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Unknown: 24

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 7 measures, {Identity x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Coal: 1, ??
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Grayish Black Stone: 1, ??
Green Stone: 1, ??
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
orang streak stone: 1, ??
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
White Stone: 3, ??

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP, and improves in Kozzog by 2%. Provide a random roll with next post.


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 10, 2020)

Coldtree agrees with Tehn, "If the hammers will improve our reputation with the Kozzog, then we'll gift them.  We don't even know what most of the metals we have collected are, so we would have to trust them on value.  We could return to our mining community to have them appraised.  Perhaps the Kozzog will identify the metals for us."


Spoiler: Rolls



20


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 11, 2020)

*Taka nods in agreement.* "I think the monetary value is of secondary importance, to that of our reputation. My father always said that the most valuable thing a man has is his own, good name."



Spoiler: One Random Roll



37


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 12, 2020)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree agrees... "... We don't even know... metals... We could return to our mining community... Perhaps the Kozzog..."





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Taka nods...



In the private conversation concerning the ores, Tehn suggests returning to Midway. "Kozzog Keep being a mining community as well, they may want to inquire more about locating where we found them. Sure we could simply say that we filched them from dead enemies, but these people are not going to tell use what we really want to know, even if they could. They are going to say, 'This is iron. This is aluminum, etc.' We are going to have to figure out on our own if they have any mystical use."


Spoiler: Reputation



Coldtree: 25(negotiate) + 20(d100) + 10(gift) x 8 = 125
Chi no Taka: 23(negotiate) + 37(d100) + 10(gift) x 8 = 140
Lannaya: 36(negotiate) + 24(allure) + 29(d100) + 80 = 169


Not necessarily being the best for words, possibly due to the use of an intermediary language, the offer of the hammers significantly impacts the reputation of the DWAC members.

Departing on good terms, the first day of travel back to Midway is uneventful and suitable camping is arranged away from the main trail.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40
Taka: full wellness
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 237
Deviard Bucklers: 8: (50 shillings each)

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Tooth Necklace: ??
Duck Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: ??
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, ??
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??
Viper Skull: 1, ?
Snakeskin: 20% coverage, max value 50
Standard Leather: 24% coverage, max value 48

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Unknown: 24

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 7 measures, {Identity x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Coal: 1, ??
Flint: 1, {Shock x2}
Grayish Black Stone: 1, ??
Green Stone: 1, ??
Heartstone: 1 (Confluence +1)
orang streak stone: 1, ??
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
White Stone: 3, ??

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP, and improves in Kozzog by 2%. Provide a random roll with next post.


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 17, 2020)

Coldtree will meditate every night with a new material from the inventory.  He tells T&T, "It is my intention to reach new levels of power, unperceived by the simpletons we grew up with.  Tell me, companions, what are your ambitions?"


Spoiler: Rolls



92(+57)=149


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 22, 2020)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree... "... what are your ambitions?"



Posting for @Tellerian Hawke

Chi no Taka nods as he thinks on the question from Coldtree. He conveys that since his stature already makes him ill suited for ambush or flanking, he hopes to become a much greater fighter, tuning his mind, body, and essence into a well-honed warrior.

He too will meditate upon previously unidentified items as the DWAC travel.







*OOC:*


88


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 22, 2020)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree will meditate... "... what are your ambitions?"



Lunnaya purses his lips and runs his tongue over his teeth. He works his mouth around a bit before speaking. "My ambition, if it could be called such, is different than the two of you. I want to bend the essence of life that I can feel around me in such a way that it obscures me from notice. I want to be able to come and go without detection, to whisper in my target's ear before I take its life, or not as may chose."


Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Coldtree: 22(alchemy) + 32(analysis) + 149 = 203
Uncommon Item: 20 days / 203 = 3 hours, success x 3
Chi no Taka: 22 + 22 + 88 = 132
Uncommon Item: 20 days / 132 = 4 hours, success x3
Lunnaya: 32 + 29 + 119 = 180
Uncommon Item: 20 days / 180 = 3 hours, success x 3


It takes three uneventful days to return to the Midway Mining Camp. During that time, each of the men meditates upon items to which he feels most attuned.

Coldtree is able to determine that the canine tooth necklace, if worn, could increase physical strength. The goat beard talisman, if worn, would augment mental discipline. Lastly, he determines that the chunk of coal can be used to enhance the manipulation of thermal waylines with regard to generating heat.

Chi no Taka is able to determine that the porcupine quill he located or the snake skull, if worn, will both augment the essence of cognitive and chemical sensitivity; additionally, the quill could be sacrificed to enhance the manipulation of chemical waylines with regard to toxicity. Lastly, he determines that the grayish black stone is, in fact, a lodestone. While this can be considered a cursed item for most, it can be sacrificed to enhance the manipulation of electromagnetic waylines.

Lunnaya is able to determine that the green stone is a Livestone and, if bodily carried, will augment physical strength. The stone with the orange streak is called Emberstone and, if bodily carried, will augment the essence of the physical being and mechanical sensitivity. Lastly, he determines that the white stone is called Milkstone and, if bodily carried, will enhance cognitive discipline.
        *GM:*  Everyone comes to the realization that feathers and ores will be of little mystical use, but the ores may hold some monetary value for trade.     
Upon arrival, Foreman Gebbrik makes time to receive the report and pay the DWAC their tenday wage. He is very interested in the symbol found upon two of the Deviard bucklers and takes the time to scribe it upon a piece of actual paper. Paper is manufactured in East Port and traded to other locations. Gebbrik suggests that if a buckler is to be carried, that one without a symbol be chosen. He conveys that he considers the items to be spoils and full value for their worth belongs to the DWAC alone. Negotiations can be done with the smith if the items are to be repurposed.



Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40
Taka: full wellness
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 597
Deviard Bucklers: 8: (50 shillings each)

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Canine Tooth Necklace: 1 {Strength +2}
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Goat Jawbone: 1, (Will +1)
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Peccary Tusks: 1 pair, (Confluence +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??
Viper Skull: 1, {Cohesion +2}
Snakeskin: 20% coverage, max value 50
Standard Leather: 24% coverage, max value 48

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Unknown: 24

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 7 measures, {Identity x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Livestone: 1, {Strength +2}
Lodestone: 1, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions for town business and provide a random roll with next post.


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 23, 2020)

Coldtree gathers the Viper skull, snakeskin and enough of the leather from inventory to fashion a helm and takes them to the best craftsman in Midway.  He wants a custom leather helmet covered in snakeskin and with the Viper skull displayed on his forehead.  He negotiates for an appropriate price, using DWAC's reputation to bolster his effect.


Spoiler: Rolls



70










*OOC:*


 I'm wanting the helmet to still grant me +2 Cohesion. I'm picturing something like the image below that protects his skull without covering his face, and the chin strap to keep it in place.  A short brim to keep the sun out of his eyes would be appropriate.  The Viper skull would go where the H emblem is.


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 7, 2021)

Posting for @Tellerian Hawke 
Since Taka fights empty-handed, he takes two of the Deviard bucklers to the smith to see if he can have them made into bracers. He also conveys to the others that he would like the canine tooth necklace, to which he will add the peccary tusks. He wishes to keep the goat jawbone as a fetish to hang from his belt.







*OOC:*


73


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 7, 2021)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree gathers... fashion a helm... negotiates...





Tellerian said:


> Since Taka... two of the Deviard bucklers... bracers... canine tooth necklace... peccary tusks... goat jawbone...



Lunnaya suggests that they see if the Master of the Hunt would be interested in some of the more exotic feathers, since he is also the leatherworker and dispose of the rest. With regard to the Deviard bucklers, he takes two to the smith to see if he can repurpose them into weapons, twin sabers. He would like to keep the Livestone and the remaining Porcupine Quill.


Spoiler: Negotiation



Coldtree: 25(coerce) + 33(muddle) + 70(d100) = 128
Chi no Taka: 23 + 23 + 73 = 119
Lunnaya: 36 + 23 + 72 = 131


Speaking with Huntsman, as Coldtree conveys his helmet desires, the man suddenly exclaims his understanding. As it so happens, Gebbrik has a metal helmet of similar design that he wears when he is inspecting a new or spent mine. It will take a few days to manufacture the item and he will do so in exchange for two of the Deviard bucklers, leaving the DWAC with six.








*OOC:*


Quality Snake and Leather Helmet: hinder 10, deflect 12, soak 4, special Cohesion +2.
This protection only applies to the head.






Taka negotiates with the smith, who can readily convert two of the bucklers into bracers and will do so for an additional two bracers, leaving the DWAC with two. This will only take a day.








*OOC:*


Quality Harnin Bracers: coverage 20%, hinder 18, deflect 30, soak 20
Canine Teeth: Strength +2
Peccary Tusks: Confluence +1
Goat Jawbone: Will + 2






Lunnaya negotiates with the last two bucklers and his two weapons for the manufacture of twin sabers. It will take a few days and there is plenty of metal, but the labor cost an additional 100 shillings, which is less than half of the regular cost.

During the down time, Foreman Gebbrik comes to the men with no new pressing matters but says that it would be to the benefit of both this mining camp and the Kozzog if the DWAC wanting to attempt to negotiate on their behalf with the discovered Deviard. He warns that all passed negotiations have always failed and resulted in violence.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40
Taka: full wellness
Boots: 20 - 7 = 14
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 1 - 1 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 3 = 40





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 497

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Unknown: 24

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}
Soothe Leaves: 7 measures, {Identity x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 1, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State answers for decisions, any preparations, and provide a random roll with next post. Remember to record the mechanics for new items.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 8, 2021)

As the cost is trivial and the wait on new items necessary, each man has his tunic repaired.

Neither Coldtree nor Lunnaya is keen on the idea of negotiating with the Deviard. Each sees the opportunity as something more of a conflict in which the DWAC could see some reputation and financial gain. Chi no Taka disagrees with this mind set, finding it a bit too mercenary. He agrees to continue with the group until reaching the Kozzog Monastery where he intends to remain.

Having recently made the journey in return, the trip back to where the Kozzogs are located proves uneventful. Taka bids his former friends goodbye. Coldtree and Lunnaya move along to make camp away from the Monastery and make plans for spying on the Deviard.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 52





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Unknown: 24

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 1, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State ideas, intentions, and nominal actions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 14, 2021)

The path to the Titanium mine has been regularly traveled by the Kozzog since its recovery and the first three hours of walking are routine. There are some miners actively working. Communication is limited with the language barrier, they they acknowledge the two men as friends. It is expected that an additional seven hours will be needed to reach the inhabitation of the Deviard clan.


Spoiler: Active Search



Coldtree: 22(observation) + 33(clarity) + 74(d100) = 129
Tehn: 41(perception) + 29(analysis) + 83 = 153


One the way to the destination, Lunnaya hears what he thinks is the sound of running water, coming from a short distance downhill. Careful approach by the two men reveals a tiny natural spring bubbling up from under the rock. A breeding herd of small mountain sheep are refreshing themselves. One is able to be taken before the herd spooks.

While time is taken to prepare the fresh game, it is Coldtree who indicates to Lunnaya that he sees some motion out in the scrub. He thinks other people are trying to close in.






Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 52





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Unknown: 24

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 1, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions, and nominal actions. Provide a random roll for that intention and for reaction.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 15, 2021)

Spoiler: Enhancement



Coldtree: 42(strength)
Lunnaya: 29(soullessness)


Coldtree looks at Lunnaya. He grits his teeth and sucks in a breath. A ripple courses through his exposed skin. He then flexes his hands and moves to his right away from the spring.

Lunnaya nods, draws his weapons, and begins moving to his left, uphill. As he moves it becomes more difficult to focus on him directly.

At the sight of the movement, several crudely attired Mhytres with reddish brown skin move into view. They make blowing noises like a goat and shake their rudimentary spears. The spears are adorned with strung bits of bone and stone so that they make rattling noise when shook. It is obvious that they intend hostility, even though their kind has never before been encountered.


Spoiler: Reaction



Coldtree: 24(readiness) + 24(speed) + 33(clarity) + 71(d100) = 152
Lunnaya: 32 + 32 + 25 + 77 = 166
Medderins: 30 + 17 + 11 + 74 = 132





Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 52





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Unknown: 24

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 1, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions. Provide two random rolls.


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 16, 2021)

Spoiler: Viper Skull Helmet



In Midway, after Coldtree secures the helmet to his head, he decides to discard the Pliable Leather Tunic.  The Hindrance is not worth the level of protection.  He will sell it or trade it for credit to the leatherworker.  I have adjusted his sheet.



Coldtree intends to circle around and attack from a concealed position.  He will manipulate waylines to cause a wind to blow over the Mhytres and move their spear rattles to intimidate them.


Spoiler: Rolls



73, 85


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 21, 2021)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree... circle around and attack from a concealed position... cause a wind to blow...



Lunnaya mirrors his friend's movement, in the opposite direction. He intends to wait on the enemy to make first strike, using his talent to counter. He will augment his physical attacks with electric shock.


Spoiler: Enhancement



Coldtree: 42(strength)
Lunnaya: 29(soullessness)





Spoiler: Reaction



Coldtree: 24(readiness) + 24(speed) + 33(clarity) + 71(d100) = 152
Lunnaya: 32 + 32 + 25 + 77 = 166
Medderins: 30 + 17 + 11 + 74 = 132





Spoiler: Speed



Coldtree: 200(bend) - 152 = 48
Lunnaya: 100(bend) - 166 = ~0
Medderins: 300(move) - 132 = 168


Half of the Medderins had already noticed Coldtree before he could attempt to conceal himself, but the pincer move of the two partners is still a most effective strategy, as the two can enhance the assaults of one another should they squeeze the position of the enemy.


Spoiler: Intimidate



Coldtree: 27(coerce) + 42(wind) + 73(d100) = 142

Medderins: 17(skepticism) + 11(clarity) + 79 = 107
142 - 107 = 35% * 4 = 1. Will: 5 - 1 = 4, confused.


The tactics is somewhat effective. The Medderins being a superstitious lot are prone to use the rattles on their spears in the thought of intimidating their foes. In this case, the freak gust of wind that only seems to blow right at the hand of the nearest Hazer, causes him to be momentarily confused. He balks in his step, causing the one behind him to bump into him.

Realizing that he cannot hide, Coldtree capitalizes on this momentary hesitation to strike.


Spoiler: Physical Assault



Coldtree: 29(aggression) + 24(accuracy) + 42(fury) + 85(d100) = 180 + 42(strength) = 222
Lunnaya: 32(finesse) + 32 + 25(clarity) + 79 = 168
Medderins: 30 + 17 + 11 + 79 = 137

Coldtree: 29(readiness) + 24(avoidance) + 32(analysis) + 85(d100) = 170
Lunnaya: 32 + 40 + 29 + 79 = 180 + 29(soullessness) = 209
Medderins: 30 + 15 + 0 + 79 = 124





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Lunnaya: 41(bending) + 28(shock) + 79(d100) = 148
Medderins: 30(conditioning) + 11(fury) + 79 = 120





Spoiler: Combat Data



M1: 222 - 124 = 98 + 35(distracted) = 133% * 4 = 5. Mind: 10 - 5 = 5, dazed.
M2: 209 - 137 = 72% * 22 = 16. 168 - 124 = 44% * 22 = 10. Body: 10 - 26 = -16, dying.


When the Hazer falters in his approach and looks at his own spear, Coldtree hits him square in the chest, knocking the wind from him. The other three opponents move around to try to get into position to surround him. None, as yet has been able to attack.

When the first enemy reaches Lunnaya, his assault is much too slow. The spear is blocked with a counter blow slicing into the Hazer's abdomen, The repost cuts into his chest. The Medderin falls to the ground and rolls a bit down slope. The other three attempt to move into position to surround.
        *GM:*  TIP:
As an enhanced, weaponless fighter, Coldtree's most effective strategy after initial contact would be to enhance his assaults with sound to cause more damage or with air to knock opponents away from him.     


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 52





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Unknown: 24

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 1, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State combat intentions. Provide two random rolls.


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 24, 2021)

Coldtree intends to leap forward and attack with hand to hand combat.  He will manipulate waylines to Thump his opponents when his blows land, hoping to knock one Medderin into another.


Spoiler: Rolls



71, 95(+74)=169










*OOC:*


 Since it's just the two of us, you don't have to give me tips.  I will continue to explore the range of his abilities, because I think that's what Coldtree would do.  He would experiment with his developing skills.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 28, 2021)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree intends to leap... attack... Thump...



Lunnaya continues to wait on the enemy to engage him, slowly moving back to his left to make it more difficult to surround him. He will continue augment his physical attacks with electric shock.


Spoiler: Enhancement



Coldtree: 44(strength)
Lunnaya: 29(soullessness)





Spoiler: Speed



Coldtree: 48 + 200(bend) = 248, 298
Lunnaya: 100(bend) = 100, delay to 318
Medderins: 168 + 150(spear) = 318





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Coldtree: 30(aggression) + 22(accuracy) + 44(fury) + 71(d100) = 167 + 44(strength) = 211
Lunnaya: 32(finesse) + 32 + 25(clarity) + 75 = 164
Medderins: 30 + 17 + 11 + 85 = 143, 243, 343

Coldtree: 30(readiness) + 22(avoidance) + 33(analysis) + 71(d100) = 156
243 - 156 - 22(kilter) = 65% * 8 = 5
Lunnaya: 32 + 40 + 29 + 75 = 176 + 29(soullessness) = 205
343 - 205 - 32(kilter) = 96% * 8 = 7
Medderins: 30 + 15 + 0 + 85 = 130
211 - 130 = 81% * 4 = 3
205 - 143 = 62% * 22 = 12
164 - 130 = 34% * 22 = 7





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Coldtree: 25(bending) + 44(thump) + 169(d100) = 238
Lunnaya: 41(bending) + 28(shock) + 75(d100) = 144
Medderins: 30(conditioning) + 11(fury) + 85 = 126
238 - 126 = 112% * 4 = 4
144 - 126 = 18% * 2 = ~1





Spoiler: Combat Data



M1: Mind: 5 - 3 = 2 - 4 = -2, unconscious.
M2: Body: 10 - 26 = -16, dying.
M3: Body: 10 - 12 = -2 - 1 = -3 - 7 = -10, dying.


The previously struck Medderin is still trying to regain his bearings, when Coldtree hits him a second time with a ridgehand, knocking him sideways. As the thumping sound reverberates through his skull, he loses consciousness, falling to the ground. As he falls, the nearest Hazer is forced to avoid the body, delaying his assault. The other two move in thrusting their crude spears, making it difficult to defend against both simultaneously. The last man sticks Coldtree in the gut with his spear, causing injury.

The second enemy reaches Lunnaya, with like results as the first. The spear is blocked with a counter blow slicing across the Hazer's chest. The repost cuts into his abdomen. The Medderin falls to the ground and rolls a bit down slope. The third opponent is unable to make a very effective attack, but the fourth cuts into Tehn's thigh, causing significant injury.

Coldtree has three remaining enemies. Tehn has two.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: 
Body: 10 - 5 = 5, injured.
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: 
Body: 10 - 7 = 3, injured.
Tunic: 52





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Unknown: 24

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 1, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State combat intentions. Provide two random rolls.


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 6, 2021)

Coldtree intends to continue the fight.  When he strikes he manipulates waylines to enhance his damage with sonic attacks.


Spoiler: Rolls



72, 98+(78)=176


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 12, 2021)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree... strikes... sonic...





Spoiler: Enhancement



Coldtree: 44(strength)
Lunnaya: 29(soullessness)





Spoiler: Speed



Coldtree: 298 + 100(bending) = 398, 448
Lunnaya: 318 + 50(sword) = 368, 418, 468
Medderins: 318 + 150(spear) = 468





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Coldtree: 30(aggression) + 22(accuracy) + 44(fury) + 72(d100) = 168 + 44(strength) = 212
Lunnaya: 32(finesse) + 32 + 25(clarity) + 75 = 164
Medderins: 30 + 17 + 11 + 74 = 142, 242

Coldtree: 30(readiness) + 22(avoidance) + 33(analysis) + 72(d100) = 157
Lunnaya: 32 + 40 + 29 + 75 = 176 + 29(soullessness) = 205
Medderins: 30 + 15 + 0 + 74 = 119
212 - 119 = 103% * 4 = 4
164 - 119 = 45% * 22 = 11
205 - 142 = 63% * 22 = 14





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Coldtree: 25(bending) + 44(thump) + 176(d100) = 245
Lunnaya: 41(bending) + 28(shock) +
Medderins: 30(conditioning) + 11(fury) + 125 = 166
245 - 166 = 79 - 17(contortion) = 62% * 10 = 6





Spoiler: Combat Data



M1: Mind: 5 - 3 = 2 - 4 = -2, unconscious.
M2: Body: 10 - 26 = -16, dying.
M3: Body: 10 - 12 = -2 - 1 = -3 - 7 = -10, dying.
M4: Mind: 10 - 4 = 6 - 6 = 0, unconscious.
M5: Body: 10 - 11 = -1, incapacitated.
M6: Body: 10 - 14 = -4, incapacitated.


Reacting far faster than the Medderin Hazers possibly could, Coldtree feints at the center opponent, then steps back and to his right, drawing a force of air as he throws a right hook at the opponent on his right. The punch cracks ribs and the pocket of air throws the Mhytre 6 strides through the air. The central opponent has to dodge the flying body and cannot riposte. Void of his partners the third opponent loses his combat advantage and cannot stab Coldtree.

Realizing that, like Coldtree, he is far faster than the enemy, Lunnaya slices one of his remaining Hazers before dangerously countering the other.

Though injured, Coldtree proves to be more formidable than two opponents simultaneously. Within only a few more seconds the last two opponents are taken out. Lunnaya offers one of his swords to Coldtree if he wishes to use it to end the four unconscious men. He does make sure his four are dead.

Both Coldtree and Lunnaya are injured.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree:
Body: 10 - 5 = 5, injured.
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn:
Body: 10 - 7 = 3, injured.
Tunic: 52





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Unknown: 24

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 1, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions and nominal actions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 19, 2021)

Coldtree intends to put down any attackers still breathing.  Search the bodies for anything useful, search the area around the battle, move off and find a safe place to rest and heal by manipulating waylines.


Spoiler: Rolls



56


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 20, 2021)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree intends... Search... move... rest... heal...



The enemies who remain alive, yet are incapacitated or unconscious, are pragmatically ended using their own crude spears, which requires little effort. The clothing and weaponry of these men, they are all men, is all very crude.


Spoiler: Render Physical Aid



Coldtree: 22(medicine) + 44(restore) + 56(d100) = 122
Tehn: 33 + 24 + 56 = 113





Spoiler: Search



Coldtree: 22(observation) + 56(d100) = 78
Tehn: 33 + 29(enhanced vision) + 56 = 118


Each is carrying a crude satchel containing either tubers or mushrooms and dried meat. Two have a goat beard fetish attached to his spear. Two have a pair of canine teeth. Two have a calling bird skull. Two have a running bird skull.

After collecting any desired items to examine at leisure, Coldtree and Tehn move to a more suitable location to rest. Once healed to remaining journey to the known location of the Deviard village is uneventful. The two men find a good place to observe the downhill path without being seen.

"How long do you want to watch? Any ideas on a plan, yet?"


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree:
Body: 10 - 5 = 5, injured.
Time: 50 days / 122 = 9 hours, 51 minutes
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn:
Body: 10 - 7 = 3, injured.
Time: 30 days / 113 = 6 hours, 23 minutes
Tunic: 52





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Unknown: 24

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 1, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions and nominal actions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Kwargrow (Oct 27, 2021)

Coldtree says, "Let's wait until nightfall and then see if they have any campfires.  We should be able to make something out without being seen."


Spoiler: Rolls



84


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 27, 2021)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree says...



The two men make themselves as comfortable as possible, even dozing for a bit. Once it becomes fully dark, the fires and lights from the village are readily evident, fires and lights, for some lights do not flicker, indicating that the Deviard are bending waylines. Estimating the extent of the lighting, it stands to reason that their may be 60 to 80 Deviard in that village. It is about the same size as the Kozzog Monastery or the Midway Mining Village.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree:
Body: 10 - 5 = 5, injured.
Time: 50 days / 122 = 9 hours, 51 minutes
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn:
Body: 10 - 7 = 3, injured.
Time: 30 days / 113 = 6 hours, 23 minutes
Tunic: 52





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Unknown: 24

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 1, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions and nominal actions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 3, 2021)

Observe the village to try and determine any leaders or important buildings.  Coldtree says, "I don't want to get any closer and risk an altercation.  I think we have enough to report back on."



Spoiler: Rolls



73


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 3, 2021)

Kwargrow said:


> Observe...





Spoiler: Observe



Coldtree: 22(observation) + 44(enhanced hearing) + 73(d100) = 139
Tehn: 49(perception) + 29(enhanced vision) + 73 = 151


Taking an appropriate amount of time to observe the activities of the Deviard, the two remaining members of the Dragon Way Adventuring Company learn several important bits of information. There is, in fact, a centralized structure that seems to house the village leader. Other residents appear to be organized by profession: miners, trappers, gatherers. Professions are not divided by gender.

There are also some secured structures that, by sound, seem to house peoples who are not Deviard. Seeing a group of miners depart while prodding others along in front of them, indicates that the Deviard are making use of slave labor to do menial digging. The mining party moves north. A different group returns from the north, shortly thereafter.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 52





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Unknown: 24

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 1, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions and nominal actions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 5, 2021)

> it would be to the benefit of both this mining camp and the Kozzog if the DWAC wanting to attempt to negotiate on their behalf with the discovered Deviard



Coldtree thinks the only way to negotiate is from a position of strength.  While watching the transfer of slave labor, he comes up with a plan.  He says, "If we sneak around and free the slaves of this tribe it will weaken them.  If we let them continue to use these tactics of forced labor, it will only be a matter of time before they are attacking Midway in force for the experienced workers and tools."  He intends to observe guard numbers and frequency of trips around the slaves, making notes to keep the information correct.


Spoiler: Rolls



94(+72)=166


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 16, 2021)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree thinks... says... intends...





Spoiler: Observe



Coldtree: 22(observation) + 44(enhanced hearing) + 166(d100) = 232


Paying meticulous attention to the housing and movement of the slaves yields a surprising amount of information. There are two distinct groups of slaves both being housed in the same facility. The shifts allow for a larger number of people in a smaller space. The housing is strategically located within the village, not readily allowing for unnoticed access.

The slaves are fed outside and, apparently, fed and watered well. They are not bound in any way nor specifically kept under guard. No guard is even posted outside the sleeping quarters, but the door is barred from the outside. The slaves are treated as sub-par people but not with abuse or cruelty. Logistically there seems too few handlers during transport, but counting shows that no slave has run during the observation period.

The slaves even carry their own tools which certainly could be applied as weapons. The returning group brings back ore, indicating their purpose.

After several more days of observation, it does not seem likely that the living structure could be approached but it is highly likely that the mining crew could be assaulted as some distant point. Other activities show that slaves are only used for mining. The Deviards hunt and gather their own food.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 52





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Unknown: 24

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 1, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions and nominal actions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 16, 2021)

Coldtree intends to sneak around to the route used by the slave handlers to find a likely spot for an ambush.


Spoiler: Rolls



73


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 17, 2021)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree intends to sneak... ambush.



The transport of the slaves for mining is performed quite efficiently, but there is an opportunity for ambush. For when the miners and their slaves break for meals, they are taken outside of the dig site and little care seems to be taken of the local environment.

Not having had to use his bow in some time, Coldtree works his shoulders and stretches the string a few time to make sure that he is ready. He takes a position downhill, a short distance from the entrance to the small manmade cave to wait. Tehn moves uphill very near the cave and hides, having no feasible means of a projectile assault. The plan being that when the Deviard manage to determine from where they are being shot, he will engage them in melee.

The Deviard are far from stupid. It only take two shots for them to analyze the trajectory and begin to move. The slaves all lay face down on the ground after the second arrow.

There are 4 Deviards and 8 slaves. The Deviards are clad in thin leather tunics, whether male or female, and each is equipped, or could be as they are currently eating, with a metal buckler and hammer. The slaves have hammers and mining spikes.


Spoiler: Enhancement



Coldtree: 46(motility)
Lunnaya: 25(camouflage)





Spoiler: Hide



Coldtree: 30(hide) + 46(dampen sound) + 73(d100) = 149
Lunnaya: 42(hide) + 25(camo) + 73 = 140

Deviards: 16(wariness) + 30(analysis) + 83(d100) = 129
149 - 129 = 20
140 - 129 = 11





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Coldtree: 26(launch) + 24(accuracy) + 36(clarity) + 73(d100) = 159 + 46(motility) = 205 + 50(range) = 255

Deviards: 16(avoidance) + 30(analysis) + 83(d100) = 129
255 - 129 = 126 * 10 = 13 - 2(deflect) = 11





Spoiler: Combat Data



D1 & 2: Body: 10 - 11 = -1, incapacitated.


As the first Deviard is dropped with an arrow, the remaining three instantly stand, drawing their bucklers and hammers. As the second falls, the remaining two turn to charge toward the hidden location of Coldtree, having now determined where he is. They are still unaware of Lunnaya, who has yet to engage.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 52





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Unknown: 24

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 1, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State combat intentions. Provide two random rolls.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 21, 2021)

Coldtree is pleased that the slaves do not fight with them, since he wants DWAC to take all the credit.  He intends to drop his bow and fight in melee next to Tehn.  He will manipulate waylines to cause sonic attacks with his hand to hand strikes.


Spoiler: Rolls



100(+64)=164, 72


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 24, 2021)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree... melee... sonic...





Spoiler: Enhancement



Coldtree: 46(motility)
Lunnaya: 25(camouflage)
Deviards: 50(blur)





Spoiler: Hide



Lunnaya: 42(hide) + 25(camo) + 73 = 140
140 - 129 = 11





Spoiler: Reaction



Coldtree: 31(readiness) + 24(speed) + 36(clarity) + 164(d100) = 255
Lunnaya: 32 + 23 + 25 + 75 = 155
Deviards: 24 + 18 + 60 + 120 = 222





Spoiler: Speed



Coldtree: 300(wait) - 255 = 45
Lunnaya: 400(move) - 155 = 245
Deviards: 300(move) - 222 = 78


Coldtree sees Tehn come from hiding and begin running up behind the two Deviards who are running toward him. The image of each Deviard blurs as he runs. Coldtree takes a defensive posture, bending mechanical waylines to manipulate air as he does. He is faster to act than the first Deviard to reach him.


Spoiler: Physical Assault



Coldtree: 31(aggression) + 24(accuracy) + 46(fury) +164(d100) = 265
Lunnaya: 32(finesse) + 23 + 25 + 75 = 155 + 11(surprise) = 166
Deviards: 72 + 120 = 192

Coldtree: 31(readiness) + 24(avoidance) + 34(analysis) + 72(d100) = 161 + 46(motility) = 207
292 - 207 - 24(kilter) = 61% * 10 = 6
Lunnaya: 32 + 42(counter) + 29 + 75 = 178
Deviards: 24 + 18 + 30 + 74 = 146 + 50(blur) = 196
265 - 196 = 69% * 4 = 3





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Coldtree: 27(bending) + 46(thump) + 72(d100) = 145

Deviards: 24(conditioning) + 60(clarity) + 74(d100) = 158





Spoiler: Combat Data



D1 & 2: Body: 10 - 11 = -1, incapacitated.
D3: Mind: 10 - 3 = 7, dazed.


Coldtree moves with the agility of an elder adder. He snakes to his right and punches the first Deviard to reach him in the face, despite his blurry image, dazing him a bit. He is, however, unable to generate a sonic thump. The Deviard, in turn, is unable to connect with his hammer.

The second Deviard, using the advantage of a double team, hits Nigel in the chest with a hammer, knocking the wind from him.

Even thought he has the advantage of surprise, Lunnaya runs up behind the enemy but, likely due to their blurred images, misses his assault. The Deviards realize they have been duped into thinking there was only one enemy.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree:: Mind: 10 - 6 = 4, confused.
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 52





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Unknown: 24

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 1, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State combat intentions. Provide two random rolls.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 28, 2021)

Coldtree intends to continue fight, punching and manipulate waylines to generate heat.


Spoiler: Rolls



99(+55)=154, 52


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 1, 2021)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree intends... punching... heat.





Spoiler: Enhancement



Coldtree: 46(motility)
Lunnaya: 25(camouflage)
Deviards: 50(blur)





Spoiler: Speed



Coldtree: 45 + 200(bending) = 245 + 300(confused) = 545
Lunnaya: 245 + 50(sword) = 295
Deviards: 78 + 200(bending) = 278
D3: 278 + 150(dazed) = 428





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Coldtree: 31(aggression) + 24(accuracy) + 46(fury) +154(d100) = 255
Lunnaya: 32(finesse) + 23 + 25 + 75 = 155
Deviards: 72 + 115 = 187

Coldtree: 31(readiness) + 24(avoidance) + 34(analysis) + 52(d100) = 141 + 46(motility) = 187
Lunnaya: 32 + 42(counter) + 29 + 75 = 178
187 - 178 = 9% * 12 = 1 - 1(soak) = 0
Deviards: 24 + 18 + 30 + 64 = 136 + 50(blur) = 186
255 - 186 = 69% * 4 = 3





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Coldtree: 27(bending) + 46(thump) + 154(d100) = 227

Deviards: 24(conditioning) + 60(clarity) + 115(d100) = 199
227 - 199 = 28% * 4 = 1





Spoiler: Combat Data



D1 & 2: Body: 10 - 11 = -1, incapacitated.
D3: Mind: 7 - 3 = 4, confused. Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.


Though the Deviard is a bit dazed and Nigel somewhat confused, both are still functional, only slowed. The Deviard gathers his wits first and strikes out, ineffectively. Coldtree generates mystical heat and punches the Prospector a second time, further confusing his mind and causing a tiny amount of physical harm.

The remaining Deviard, who had turned his attention to Tehn, moves faster and hits the Faethrin with his hammer, but the blow is only glancing and the force is soaked by the tunic.

Tehn is not able to effectively riposte. Both remaining Deviards show a composure to continue to fight.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree:: Mind: 10 - 6 = 4 + 1 = 5, confused.
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 52





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Unknown: 24

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 1, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State combat intentions. Provide two random rolls.


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 8, 2021)

Coldtree intends to continue fighting.  He will augment his physical blows with Thump attacks by manipulating waylines.


Spoiler: Rolls



96(+98)=194, 96(+63)=154


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 8, 2021)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree intends... physical blows... Thump...



Tehn berates himself, mentally, for not augmenting his athletic skill before trying to surprise the Deviards. Though he should not spend  those two extra seconds necessary to do it, he needs his luck to change.


Spoiler: Enhancement



Coldtree: 46(motility)
Lunnaya: 25(camouflage), 25(athleticism)
Deviards: 50(blur)





Spoiler: Speed



Coldtree: 545 + 200(bend/punch) = 745
Lunnaya: 295 + 200(bend)sword) = 495
Deviards: 278 + 200(bend/hammer) = 478
D3: 478 + 320(confused) = 798





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Coldtree: 31(aggression) + 24(accuracy) + 46(fury) +194(d100) = 295
Lunnaya: 32(finesse) + 23 + 25 + 75 = 155
Deviards: 72 + 130 = 202

Coldtree: 31(readiness) + 24(avoidance) + 34(analysis) + 194(d100) = 283 + 46(motility) = 329
Lunnaya: 32 + 42(counter) + 29 + 75 = 178 + 25(camo) = 203
Deviards: 24 + 18 + 30 + 130 = 202 + 50(blur) = 252
329 - 252 = 77% * 4 = 3





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Coldtree: 27(bending) + 46(thump) + 154(d100) = 227

Deviards: 24(conditioning) + 60(clarity) + 130(d100) = 214
227 - 214 = 13% * 4 = 1





Spoiler: Combat Data



D1 & 2: Body: 10 - 11 = -1, incapacitated.
D3: unconscious.


Though he was previously dazed by a blow, Coldtree moves his body in a trained pattern of motion that prevents the Deviard from being able to strike him, and Fortune smiles upon him. He strikes the blurred Prospector with a left hook. The blow plus the added pulse of air almost knocks the Deviard out. He wobbles on his feet. A second more and Coldtree lays him out.

Lunnaya is not faring so well. He seems evenly matched with the Deviard, and the two exchange and block assaults, neither getting the better of one another. The Deviard is focused on his enemy and is unaware that his remaining parter has fallen.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree:: Mind: 10 - 6 = 4 + 1 = 5 + 1 = 4, dazed.
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 52





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Unknown: 24

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 1, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State combat intentions. Provide two random rolls.


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 14, 2021)

Coldtree intends to quietly move to flank the remaining Deviard and strike with advantage.  He will manipulate waylines to Thump his opponent.


Spoiler: Rolls



83, 61


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 22, 2021)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree intends... flank... strike... Thump...



Tehn barely notices that Coldtree is moving to his aid. His opponent necessitates his focus.


Spoiler: Enhancement



Coldtree: 46(motility)
Lunnaya: 25(camouflage), 25(athleticism)
Deviards: 50(blur)





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Coldtree: 31(aggression) + 24(accuracy) + 46(fury) +83(d100) = 184 + 100(flank) = 284
Lunnaya: 32(finesse) + 23 + 25 + 75 = 155
Deviards: 72 + 75 = 147

Coldtree: 31(readiness) + 24(avoidance) + 34(analysis) + 
Lunnaya: 32 + 42(counter) + 29 + 75 = 178 + 25(camo) = 203
Deviards: 24 + 18 + 30 + 75 = 147 + 50(blur) = 197 + 18(kilter) = 215
284 - 215 = 69% * 4 = 3





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Coldtree: 27(bending) + 46(thump) + 61(d100) = 134

Deviards: 24(conditioning) + 60(clarity) + 56(d100) = 140





Spoiler: Combat Data



D1 & 2: Body: 10 - 11 = -1, incapacitated.
D3: unconscious.


As they have done so for the passed seven seconds, Lunnaya and his opponent continue to ineffectively engage one another. Coldtree intervenes by rabbit punching the Deviard in the left kidney. He is unable to generate and accompanying thump of air.

The blow hurts. It hurts just enough to make the Deviard flinch and look for his new opponent. The reflexive action is an unrecoverable mistake and the Deviard is no match for two equal opponents. He falls.

Tehn sighs, "Thanks, that was taking far too long and going nowhere positive."

The former slaves stand to their feet and look toward the two men as they make sure the fallen Deviards will not recover. Three of the slaves are Kozzog, two are Maldrog and the remaining three are of a Mhytre tribe that is unfamiliar to either Tehn or Coldtree. They are a mixture of males and females, since the Deviard do not discriminate for labor. The male Maldrog quietly says "Thanks," in his own language, which is understood.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree:: Mind: 10 - 6 = 4 + 1 = 5 + 1 = 4 + 1 = 5, dazed.
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 52





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Unknown: 24

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 1, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Kwargrow (Dec 28, 2021)

Coldtree speaks to the Mhytres in Orngaddrin, and the few words he knows of Maldrog and Kozzog.  "You may go your own way, or you may come back with us to Midway.  There you will do the same mining work, but it will be for your own benefit."
He will search the Deviard for anything useful.


Spoiler: Rolls



60


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 31, 2021)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree speaks... will search...



The three Mhytres who are of an unfamiliar tribe, take up their mining hammers and spikes and begin to back away from the rest. Determining that their rescuers are not going to become hostile, they make some gesture of departing, then leave. It becomes evident that they can neither understand Orngaddrin nor Maldrog.

The Kozzogs speak a few chopped phrases in Maldrog. It seems they are from the known Kozzog monastery and wish to return. They will accompany the DWAC, if its members are headed that way soon, If not, they will depart on their own. They leave their mining tools.

Maldrogs, in general, are much more talkative. Learning that the DWAC members can communicate in such, they engage, explaining that the Mhytres who left are Ekimmards, not the sharpest of tools. The two also explain that they were originally part of a prospecting company that was defeated by a group of Deviard, and they are the only two to have lived because they were rendered unconscious. They would indeed like to journey to Midway to become part of another prospecting crew.

Since the former slaves do not seem to understand Orngaddrin, Tehn uses it when speaking to Coldtree. "Do we want to head back to rid ourselves of this extra baggage or poke around more with them hanging around?"


Spoiler: Active Search



Coldtree: 24(observe) + 34(tuning) + 60(d100) = 118
Tehn: 33 + 29 + 75 = 137


Other than the obvious 4 harnin hammers and 4 harnin bucklers, the fallen Deviards also hold 8 lodestones, 4 unknown white stones that feel wet when touched, 4 ingots of an unknown, light, silvery metal, and 4 ingots of whitish metal.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 52





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Unknown: 24

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 1, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 1, 2022)

> 8 lodestones, 4 unknown white stones that feel wet when touched, 4 ingots of an unknown, light, silvery metal, and 4 ingots of whitish metal.



Keep the spoils secret from the former slaves.  Makes a mental note to investigate the metal when he has some privacy.
In response to Tehn's question, Coldtree responds in Orngaddrin.  "Let us head back to Midway at once.  I do not want to rely on anyone in the wilds that I do not trust."


Spoiler: Rolls



98(+51)=149


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jan 3, 2022)

Kwargrow said:


> ..."Let us head back to Midway at once..."



Tehn nods. "I could not agree more."

He secrets away several of the collected items, as well, to be examined later, away from prying eyes and less competent minds. He collects the remaining hammers, spikes and bucklers, since they are overt items, and hands them to the others, saying, "carry" in Maldrog. He nods at Coldtree indicating that he ready to travel.







*OOC:*


98 + 42 = 140


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 5, 2022)

Kwargrow said:


> ... Coldtree responds...





Eric Zaephler said:


> Tehn nods.... secrets...





Spoiler: Alchemy



Coldtree: 26(alchemy) + 34(analysis) + 149(d100) = 209, success
Time: 40 days / 209 = 5 hours, success
Tehn: 33 + 29 + 140 = 202, success
Time: 40 days / 202 = 5 hours, success


Nothing overt is required in attempting to learn the proclivity of a particular item. It only needs to be in bodily contact. Even while sleeping, a Bender will dream about the particular item in contact if it was consciously considered when first taking to rest. The white stone, called slickstone, is found to be able to absorb heat, making it effective in augmenting the bending of thermal waylines for such or in resisting heat. The light, silvery metal is aluminum. It is beneficial in the alteration of electromagnetic waylines with regard to shock. It is also found to enhance the motility of its bearer. There has not yet been opportunity to examine the whitish metal.

Having now made the trek several times, the return trip to Midway is routine, even mundane, except for the fact that the two Maldrogs are quite talkative. Once within the boundaries of the mining community, Coldtree and Tehn are greeted, overtly. Comments are made about the two Maldrogs tagging along and they are mildly hazed by the others of their tribe, which is typical behavior.

Foreman Gebbrik is impressed and extremely interested in this turn of events. He congratulates the DWAC on their success, thus far, and hosts a feast in their honor. The Maldrog members of the mining community are demonstratively grateful for the rescue of two of their brothers and much alcohol is shared at the feast.

A couple of days is warranted to recover from the feast before strenuous labor or adventures are pursued.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 52





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, (Motility +2), {Shock x3}
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Whitish Metal: 4, ??

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jan 8, 2022)

Having sufficiently recovered from the festivities, Tehn catches a moment with Coldtree to engage in private conversation. "I feel sufficient with the equipment that I currently carry. I do not want to add heavier armor. I am in favor of trading these hammers and bucklers to the smith to see what future credit it may warrant. After that, I am good to make another run at the Deviards, but I have no plan or strategy, as yet."







*OOC:*


89


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 12, 2022)

Coldtree strokes his beard as he considers Tehn's words.  He says, "I am fine with my gear as well, so I agree to trade for credit.  Let us ask one of the Maldrog here in Midway to assist us in conversing with the ones we rescued to see if there is anymore useful information they have about the Deviards."


Spoiler: Rolls



75


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 15, 2022)

Eric Zaephler said:


> ... Tehn catches... engage in private...





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree... says...



The Maldrog people are known for their boisterous nature; but away from the public eye, they can prove to be sensible and level headed. The two in question are also quite forthcoming with all information they can remember once they learn the motivation for the DWAC asking.

"We were captured... Let me start at what I know of these people..."

The man doing most of the talking explains things in way that makes sense to help him remember. He conveys that all mining communities send out prospectors, but those of the Deviard are not looking for ore. They are looking for other miners. They use their inherent talent of Bending to alter the minds of others. If this does not work so well, they can also electrocute people. Once captured it seems to be difficult to even think about escaping. It is like the thought just slips away and is forgotten. Despite this, the Deviard are not especially cruel to prisoners. they do not beat them or starve them, as this would reduce labor, anyway.

The Deviard encampment to the north is fairly new. The two Maldrog were originally captured to the South and brought north. Others were captured later. There were two work units of prisoners. One would still be there. The prisoners worked in half day shifts so that only one group was in camp at a time. The locked quarters were shared. As there are no old prisoners, it is suspected that once a person becomes less viable at work, he is killed.

"That is what I know, as I can remember it. Is there anything more?"


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 52





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, (Motility +2), {Shock x3}
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Whitish Metal: 4, ??

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 18, 2022)

Coldtree nods and asks the Maldrog, "Is there a stockpile of ore?"

Later, in private, Coldtree says to Tehn, "The Deviard will probably be on guard to keep their remaining workers.  I propose we hit their supplies, which might be less guarded.  We could find something really good that they do not know what to do with."


Spoiler: Rolls



79


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 22, 2022)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree... asks... Later, in private, Coldtree says...



The Maldrog nods. "I did not even think about that. That particular mine where you rescued us has a fairly good lode of iron. There is a forge where we were being kept but not a full smithy. Once enough ore is gathered of a particular type, the Deviard would make bars of it. They must be taking it somewhere else, but that I cannot say. I have seen people leave by different paths than the main way of travel. I do not know their purposes."

Later in response, Tehn conveys his agreement with the thoughts of Coldtree. "It would be too much to hope for to hit their outgoing ore supply, but even taking out a hunting party is to our advantage."

The two men feel that they have spent enough time in town and take back to the trail, the following morning. It literally takes just over 60 hours to walk to the Kozzog Monastery. It is just over another 20 hours to the Deviard community. Along the mountain path, the usual first leg of the trip is done in 6 days plus a wake-up.


Spoiler: Wariness



Coldtree: 26(perception) +79(d100) = 105
Tehn: 33 + 75 = 108







The first leg of the trip proves to be routine. Game is collected, but nothing untoward is encountered. Rising at their usual early hour, when the sun burst over the horizon, the two men dry and warm themselves from the night's cold and the previous day's rain. It should be decided if it would be expedient to visit with the Kozzogs or to press on to the goal.

Tehn suggest that the two divert for a visit with the Kozzogs. "It may be to the advantage of our wealth and our reputation to converse with the Kozzogs. Since some of theirs were freed in our first raid, they may be interested in offering a little financial motivation for our continued activity."


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 52





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, (Motility +2), {Shock x3}
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Whitish Metal: 4, ??

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 22, 2022)

Coldtree nods at Tehn's suggestion.  "We will visit the Kozzog then.  Perhaps they have some current information for us about happenings in the area."


Spoiler: Rolls



91+60=151


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 24, 2022)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree nods...





Spoiler: Negotiate



Coldtree: 26(coerce) + 35(muddle) + 151(d100) = 212


It is two hours of steady incline to reach the gate marking the entrance to the Kozzog Monastery. As Coldtree calls greeting in the Kozzog language, he and Tehn are recognized by the sentry on duty. The walk-gate is immediately opened to allow entry.

After the recent return of some of their own, the Kozzogs are gracious toward their visit. The elders convey that after the loss of a mining party, Deviard scouts have been more frequently noticed about the mountains but not in any sizable force. Because of this, the village has sent out fewer expeditions and those have been of larger number. No confrontation has yet occurred, but the tension is high.

Having the DWAC return is considered fortuitous. A proposal is made on making another run at the Deviards with the hopes that further loss may provoke them to move on. An oddity for the Kozzog, who are a bit of isolationists, it is also conveyed that a member of theirs would like to join the adventuring company.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 52





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, (Motility +2), {Shock x3}
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Whitish Metal: 4, ??

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jan 24, 2022)

Suspecting that the two men will have reservation, the young Kozzog steps forward, so that he may be seen. He is no so tall for his own tribe but still has the heavy musculature that is common to them. His long, dirty-blond hair has been tied back out of his face. He addresses the elders in Kozzog, but switches to a passable Orngaddrin as he turns toward Coldtree and Tehn.


"I was not chosen by some council to be forced on you in some interest of our elders. It was my suggestion. I volunteered. I realized a few years ago that the Deviard are not the only people to possess magical talent. This was confirmed when I first met you. No, no, we Kozzogs are not so superstitious as most. We do not see this talent as a curse or a blight, despite the behavior of the Deviard. My point is that I can help you. I have watched the Deviard skulk through the passes. I have seen what they can do and I have realized that I, too, have the exact same talent."

When he says this, he pulls a small stone from a belt pouch and tosses it across the ground. By the second bounce the stone glows like torch, but it is not on fire.

"I want to be able to give the Deviard a taste of their own tactics."







*OOC:*


78


----------



## Kwargrow (Jan 26, 2022)

Coldtree makes sure the Kozzog know the precise location of the Deviard camp.

To the young Kozzog he says in Orngaddrin, "You may join us, but first let us have your name.  As for our talents, we do not display or speak of those in public or outside of our travels.  Tehn and I have developed our skills considerably, but if others knew how strong we were, they might begin to see us as a threat to their authority.  It is enough for the local communities to know that we are capable of doing the jobs we are hired for.  The DWAC is a profit driven organization.  We do not do anything for free, but sometimes what we profit on is found in our travels, and therefore divided only among us.  Once we take a contract, we do not turn aside until it is finished.  We prefer to deal with our opponents in such a way that we have the advantage.  For these Deviard, who greatly outnumber us, we will choose the location of our battles and strike from concealment with lethal force.  If this is agreeable to you, then let us begin."


Spoiler: Rolls



86


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jan 27, 2022)

Kwargrow said:


> "You may join us, but first let us have your name..."



The young Kozzog apologizes for his oversight. "I am Bjorn Manskadare. I am the son of a Arvic the smith and Skadare the medic. I go by Bjorn. Your advise is heeded. I agree with your strategy. I am ready to travel."

He bids farewell to his kin and hugs his mother.


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 28, 2022)

Eric Zaephler said:


> ... Kozzog steps forward...
> 
> "... I volunteered..."...





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree makes sure...



Coming quickly to agreeable terms, including monetary favor from the Kozzog Monastery, the, now, three members of the Dragon Way Adventuring Company rest for the night and head back along the trail the following day. It will take another day and a half of normal walking to reach the known location of the Deviard encampment. The definitive trail ends at the farthest north mine, which is simply called by its number of 10, and game trails are used to aid in travel.

As camp is being made from an uneventful day, none is yet to say if it is Fortune or Misfortune who smiles, but a solitary Deviard is seen coming from the north. He, and it is a male, is following a game trail that will lead him directly to the camped party. Watching him from the higher vantage point, he appears wary of his immediate surroundings but has not looked far enough up to notice anyone from the party. The solitary figure will disappear from view for a time, because of the nature of the trail, before he arrives.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 52





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, (Motility +2), {Shock x3}
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Whitish Metal: 4, ??

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jan 30, 2022)

Bjorn looks at his two new friends and quickly assesses that both are built for speed and stealth; whereas, he is not. He whispers, "I will be bait. I will kneel down by our fire and play the fool. Being solitary, he is likely a formidable foe, but I need to test my mettle at some point."

He does just what he says, kneeling down to the side of the fire where he has a clear view of the upcoming game trail and where he is also in clear view. He sets his carving axe on the ground to the left of him and his javelin on his right.







*OOC:*


75


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 1, 2022)

Coldtree intends to search for a good place to hide where he can charge and attack the Deviard when he engages Bjorn.


Spoiler: Rolls



84


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 1, 2022)

Eric Zaephler said:


> Bjorn looks... whispers... kneeling...





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree intends... hide...



Tehn will move to the opposite side of the occupied trail, also looking for a suitable place from which to ambush the Deviard.


Spoiler: Hide



Coldtree: 32(stealth) + 84(d100) = 116
Tehn: 53 + 80 = 122

Deviard: 50(perception) + 92(d100) = 142


The main reason for the view being obscured is a small, scrub, acorn tree on the northern side of the path, with its trunk butted up against a large boulder. As the tree grows, it will likely unseat the boulder, causing an avalanche, but that will not be for many cycles yet. Nigel backs himself into the boulder beside the truck using the canopy as cover. The Deviard should pass him on his way toward Bjorn. He would have to deliberately look back over his shoulder to see the man.

Lunnaya does not find as good of a location and has to get down on his knees to hide among some brush and smaller boulders.

Coldtree can hear the crunch of the rocky ground in the man's steps before he comes into view. The two hidden men watch the Mhytre walk deliberately toward the kneeling Bjorn. He snickers to himself as he does, drawing a heavy hammer from a belt loop, and he says, "Mi hoz ki egy szo"ke juhot a lyukbo'l?"

It is obviously an insult, even if the words cannot be understood.
        *GM:*  Coldtree and Tehn are about 6 strides from Bjorn. The Deviard is almost exactly between them when he speaks and draws his weapon.     


Spoiler: Reaction



Coldtree: 33(readiness) + 25(speed) + 36(clarity) + 84(d100) = 158
Tehn: 32 + 40 + 25 + 80 = 177
Bjorn: 23 + 38 + 25 + 75 = 161
Deviard: 50 + 30 + 15 + 92 = 187





Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 52
Bjorn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, (Motility +2), {Shock x3}
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Whitish Metal: 4, ??

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide two random rolls.


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 2, 2022)

Coldtree checks to make sure no one else is accompanying the Deviard.  When he is sure there is no one else, he intends to charge and attack from a flanking position.  He will manipulate waylines to do increased Mind damage with his strikes.


Spoiler: Rolls



95(+90)=185, 61


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Feb 4, 2022)

Bjorn may not understand the words, but he understands the attitude and intends to adjust it. He stands from his kneeling position retrieving his weapons as he does. Since he is not expecting to be able to have time to throw the javelin, he grips it for melee combat. He will bend light to obscure his image as he stands. He says in Kozzog, "Kom och to lite!"







*OOC:*


89, 71


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 6, 2022)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree checks... intends to charge... flanking... Mind damage...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> Bjorn... stands... retrieving... melee... bend light...



Tehn moves from hiding, drawing his weapons. Hoping to obscure his presence as he moves, he has no qualms about stabbing the Deviard in the back.


Spoiler: Enhancement



Tehn: Soullessness 29
Bjorn: Blur 31
Deviard: Blur 50


Coldtree edges forward from his hidden location to look and listen in the direction from which the Deviard arrived. Feeling certain that this enemy is alone, he charges forward.

The Deviard laughs as he sees the image of Bjorn blur, readying himself for combat as he plants his right leg and slides his left backward opening his position so as to not offer his back to either Coldtree or Tehn. In an instant he makes eye contact with all three opponents, as his own image blurs to an even greater extent than that of Bjorn. He was evidently aware of the ambush, yet proceeded forward, anyway.


Spoiler: Speed



Coldtree: 200 (bending) - 158 = 42
Tehn: 200 (bending) - 177 = 23
Bjorn: 200 (bending) - 161 = 39
Deviard: 200 (bending) - 187 = 13


The Deviard is fast, much faster than his size would belie. He shuffles forward as he strikes out at Bjorn with his hammer, lifting his shield toward the oncoming Nigel.


Spoiler: Physical Assault



Coldtree: 33(aggression) + 25(accuracy) + 46(fury) + 185(d100) = 289 + 100(flank) = 389
Tehn: 32(finesse) + 41 + 25(clarity) + 144 = 242 + 100(flank) = 342
Bjorn: 26 + 38 + 27 + 89 = 180
Deviard: 40(aggression) + 30 + 50(fury) + 154 = 274

Coldtree: 
Tehn: 
Bjorn: 23(readiness) + 32(avoidance) + 30(analysis) + 89(d100) = 174 + 31(blur) = 205
274 - 205 = 69% * 14 = 10 - 1(tunic) = 9
Deviard: 40 + 30 + 50 + 154 = 284 + 50(blur) = 334
389 - 334 = 55% * 4 = 2 - 2(soak) = 0
342 - 334 = 8% * 22 = 2 - 4(deflect) = n/a





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Coldtree: 30(bending) + 46(thump) + 61(d100) = 137
Tehn: 
Bjorn: 
Deviard: 30 + 50(flash) + 75 = 155

Coldtree: 
Tehn: 
Bjorn: 30(conditioning) + 23(fury) + 71(d100) = 124
155 - 124 = 31% * 6 = 2
Deviard: 40 + 50 + 75 = 165


In the span of the one second it takes to engage this target, all three men instantly realize why this Deviard would have the audacity to travel alone. His hammer flashes with light as he hits Bjorn square in the chest. The blow alone nearly knocks all the wind from him, but the addition of the flash is more damage than that for which his mind can compensate. Bjorn falls backward, having temporarily lost consciousness.

As Bjorn goes down, Coldtree slides around the extended shield of the Deviard to punch the big Mhytre in the ribs, but the blow is soaked by his leather tunic and the thundering noise of the contact seemed to cause no harm. Lunnaya sticks one of his sabers into his abdomen from the front but cannot penetrate the armor. The Deviard snorts dismissively at the falling Kozzog as he squares himself to face his two standing opponents.
        *GM:*  NOTE: Even with no aid, Bjorn will regain consciousness in two combat sequences.     


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Tunic: 52
Bjorn:: Mind: 10 - 9(hammer) = 1 - 2(flash) = -1, unconscious.





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, (Motility +2), {Shock x3}
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Whitish Metal: 4, ??

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP, improves in Deviard by 1% and improves in Kozzog by 1%. State combat intentions. Provide two random rolls.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Feb 6, 2022)

As he lays on the ground unconscious, Bjorn's subconscious berates him for attempting to match the Deviard in physical prowess. He should have initiated with a mystical assault from where he knelt. He hopes his new friends are faring well, as he is currently looking more like a hindrance than a help. His subconscious yells inside his void mind, "Wake! You cannot give up with one hit. Wake up!"


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 17, 2022)

Coldtree intends to adapt his striking moments to time with Tehn's to give them both a better chance of connecting.  He will manipulate waylines to attack his opponents Mind.


Spoiler: Rolls



89, 83


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 20, 2022)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree intends to... time with Tehn... attack... Mind.





Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Bjorn's subconscious berates himself...



Tehn realizes that this is the toughest opponent that the DWAC have ever faced, except for maybe that skunk when they were still very green. He knows that their best option is to fight in coordination. Having nothing further he can effectively do mystically, he presses his physical assault with his twin sabers.


Spoiler: Enhancement



Tehn: Soullessness 29
Bjorn: Blur 31
Deviard: Blur 50





Spoiler: Speed



Coldtree: 42 + 200 (bending) = 242
Tehn: 23 + 50(saber) = 73, 123, 173
Bjorn: unconscious
Deviard: 13 + 200 (bending) = 213





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Coldtree: 33(aggression) + 25(accuracy) + 46(fury) + 89(d100) = 193 + 100(flank) = 293
Tehn: 32(finesse) + 41 + 25(clarity) + 86 = 184 + 100(flank) = 284
Bjorn: 26 + 38 + 27 +
Deviard: 40(aggression) + 30 + 50(fury) + 86 = 206

Coldtree: 
Tehn: 32(readiness) + 43(counter) + 29(analysis) + 86(d100) = 190 + 29(soulless) = 219
Bjorn: 23 + 32 + 30 + 
Deviard: 40 + 30 + 50 + 86 = 206 + 50(blur) = 256
284 - 256 = 28% * 21 = 6 - 4(deflect) = 2 x 2 = 4
293 - 256 = 37% * 6 = 2 - 2(soak) = n/a





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Coldtree: 30(bending) + 46(thump) + 83(d100) = 159
Tehn:
Bjorn:
Deviard: 30 + 50(flash) + 78 = 158

Coldtree:
Tehn: 24(conditioning) + 24(clarity) + 86(d100) = 134
158 - 134 = 24% * 9 = 2
Bjorn: 30(conditioning) + 23(fury) + 
Deviard: 40 + 40 + 78 = 148
159 - 148 = 11% * 4 = ~1





Spoiler: Combat Data



Deviard: Body: 10 - 4 = 6, hurt. Mind: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.


Not making a decision about which of his two remaining opponents is the most dangerous, he moves toward Lunnaya, because he is right handed and Lunnaya is on his right, but the Amiradtha proves much faster, if not quite as formidable. Lunnaya slices at the thick Deviard 3 times to his 1. One of the assaults is deflected by the Mhytre's shield but the other two cut through the leather tunic to cause minor damage.

Coldtree wastes no time jumping in to double-team. He rabbit punches the Deviard really hoping to get his attention, but the force of the blow is just barely soaked by the leather tunic; however, the pulse of sound that accompanied the punch causes some loss of breath.

The Deviard strikes back at Tehn, but the man avoids the hammer; however, the accompanying flash of light burns his eyes.

Coldtree and Tehn get the impression that the two of them, together, may be able to take this guy, but it will still be difficult. He is stronger but slower.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn:: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed.
Saber: 20 - 3 = 17
Tunic: 52
Bjorn:: Mind: -1 + 1 = 0, unconscious.





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, (Motility +2), {Shock x3}
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Whitish Metal: 4, ??

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State combat intentions. Provide two random rolls.


----------



## Kwargrow (Feb 26, 2022)

Coldtree intends to continue fighting and manipulating waylines to attack his opponents Mind.


Spoiler: Rolls



65, 98(+54)=152


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Feb 28, 2022)

As Bjorn regains consciousness, his subconscious mind had continued to work on the situation at hand. He knows where he is and the formidability of his enemy. Not even rising from the ground, he sees that the Deviard is within range of his ability to touch waylines. Using an ingot of aluminum, he will attempt to shock him.







*OOC:*


 91+87 = 178


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 6, 2022)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree intends to continue...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Bjorn... aluminum... shock...





Spoiler: Enhancement



Tehn: Soullessness 29
Bjorn: Blur 31
Deviard: Blur 50





Spoiler: Speed



Coldtree: 242 + 200 (bending) = 442
Tehn: 173 + 50(saber) = 223, 273, 323, 373, 423
Bjorn: 442
Deviard: 213 + 200 (bending) = 413





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Coldtree: 33(aggression) + 25(accuracy) + 46(fury) + 65(d100) = 169 + 100(flank) = 269
Tehn: 32(finesse) + 41 + 25(clarity) + 65 = 163
Bjorn: 26 + 38 + 27 +
Deviard: 40(aggression) + 30 + 50(fury) + 60 = 180

Coldtree: 33(readiness) + 25(avoidance) + 34(analysis) + 65(d100) = 157
Tehn: 32 + 43(counter) + 29 + 65 = 169 + 29(soulless) = 198
Bjorn: 23 + 32 + 30 +
Deviard: 40 + 30 + 50 + 60 = 180 + 50(blur) = 230
269 - 230 = 39% * 11 = 4 - 2(soak) = 2





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Coldtree: 30(bending) + 46(thump) + 152(d100) = 228
Tehn:
Bjorn: 53 + 31(shock) x 3(aluminum) + 178 = 324
Deviard: 30 + 50(flash) + 89 = 169

Coldtree:
Tehn: 24(conditioning) + 24(clarity) + 165(d100) = 213
Bjorn: 30(conditioning) + 23(fury) +
Deviard: 40 + 40 + 89 = 169
228 - 169 = 59% * 6 = 3
324 - 169 = 155% * 6 = 9





Spoiler: Combat Data



Deviard: Body: 10 - 4 = 6 - 9 = -3, incapacitated. Mind: 10 - 2 = 8 - 3 = 5, dazed.


Currently being the faster between he and Nigel, Lunnaya draws the focus of the Deviard but cannot manage to hit him in this volley. Neither can the Deviard hit him. 

Having turned his back, even for a second, in the necessity of facing Tehn, Coldtree rabbit punches the Deviard adding a thump of air with the blow. The combination would have dazed the enemy; however at the same time, Bjorn, from his prone position, lifts a hand from the ground and cups it toward the Deviard. The big slaver is jolted with a pulse of electricity that causes him to convulse and fall to the ground.

The man is still conscious; and as the three DWAC members well know, a conscious bender is still dangerous. Since he can no longer defend himself, Lunnaya stabs one of his swords through the man's eye and into his skull, killing him.

Bjorn slowly stands to his feet. He is a bit shaken but does not appear to be physically injured. The head trauma from losing consciousness should quickly pass.

Tehn says, "I am glad it was the two of us on him and not two of them on one of us."


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn:: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed.
Saber: 20 - 3 = 17
Tunic: 52
Bjorn:: Mind: -1 + 1 = 0 + 1, dazed.





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, (Motility +2), {Shock x3}
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Whitish Metal: 4, ??

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Kwargrow (Mar 9, 2022)

Coldtree searches the body.


Spoiler: Rolls



87


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Mar 10, 2022)

Once his head clears a bit more, Bjorn walks over and actually kicks the fallen Deviard. Feeling better about himself, he asks his new friends what they think should be done about the body. "Should we just toss it over the incline, here, and leave it for the vultures. I have no problem with that, especially after collecting his belongings."







*OOC:*


44


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 13, 2022)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree searches the body.





Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Bjorn walks... kicks... asks...



Coldtree relieves the enemy of his obvious equipment first, tossing the hammer and metal shield over to Bjorn to see if he might want them. His thin leather shirt appears to be nothing special and not worth the effort to remove. While his utility belt does not look like much, it does contain several items of interest.

Other than the usual food stuff that every traveler would carry, there is a bright, red, opaque stone with streaks of semi-translucent yellow running through it, a translucent, yellow and orange stone, and an opaque green stone with flecks of semi-translucent lighter green. He also has three ingots of some dark, iridescent, slightly soft metal.

Once Coldtree has finished, Tehn answers Bjorn. "I have no problem with bleeding him and tossing him aside."

It takes all three men to complete the task, but it is done. 


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Saber: 20 - 3 = 17
Tunic: 52
Bjorn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, (Motility +2), {Shock x3}
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Whitish Metal: 4, ??

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Mar 13, 2022)

Bjorn sees that the hammer and shield are better than his own and gratefully takes them. While finishing the necessities of battle and breaking camp he will engage the other two in simple conversation so that he can learn more Orngaddrin, the common language among the three, though not the native language of any.







*OOC:*


87


----------



## Kwargrow (Mar 20, 2022)

Coldtree says in Orngaddrin, "If this man was well known among the Deviard, they might recognize his hammer and shield.  If they do we might be able to use it to our advantage.  I am ready to move on if you are."


Spoiler: Rolls



88


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 25, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> Bjorn sees... will engage...





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree says...



Not having thought any such thing about the hammer or shield, Bjorn notices and displays for the others that the shield and hammer are both marked with an equilateral triangle with the tip pointed down. The symbol on the shield is very obvious. The hammer was not, so much, as the symbol is on the side. It is unclear what the symbol represents, but the idea of Coldtree that it might be recognized is sound.


Spoiler: Surveillance



Coldtree: 26(observation) + 46(improved hearing) + 88(d100) = 160
Lunnaya: 33 + 33(tuning) + 87 = 153
Bjorn: 41 + 31(improved vision) + 87 = 159


Following the same game trail the deceased Deviard had taken, the DWAC members make short work of the morning walk, eager, possibly, for further confrontation. Seeing no one else, the three men divert to a trail that leads to a higher elevation, a place that was previously used as a vantage point to survey the Deviard encampment.

Activity appears to have increased with those who remain, but the decrease in such few numbers is notable. As the evening wanes, a scout party returns with a few new slaves. They are reddish skinned Mhytres who look to be rather rudimentary in function.

Bjorn confirms that they are of the Medderin tribe, hostile and simple. He confers that they should make lousy slaves because of their simplicity. This indicates two positives for the three men. The Deviard are definitely suffering from the loss of just a single mining crew, they are not being very successful in recovering from that loss.

Without the return of the second mining crew, it is surmised that it may still  be out at the mine where the first crew was killed. Even with the lesser number, there still appears to be too many Deviard for a frontal assault on the encampment.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Saber: 20 - 3 = 17
Tunic: 52
Bjorn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, (Motility +2), {Shock x3}
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Whitish Metal: 4, ??

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Kwargrow (Mar 30, 2022)

Coldtree says, "If we attack the miners again, they might be ready for us.  Let us see if we can find something else to interfere with."  He takes a close look at the camp, searching for another valuable target.


Spoiler: Rolls



50


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Apr 4, 2022)

Bjorn listens to the strategy of Coldtree, then replies, "Perhaps we can move around to higher elevation to see if can overtake a hunting party."







*OOC:*


65


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 4, 2022)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree says...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> Bjorn listens... replies...





Spoiler: Wariness



Coldtree: 25(perception) + 50(d100) = 75
Lunnaya: 42 + 58 = 100
Bjorn: 32 + 65 = 97


Unfortunately, the party has to bear the patience of several days of waiting before Lunnaya is the one to point out movement on a ridge farther north. It does indeed appear to be a party of Deviards. It takes another day of careful movement to close the distance. Finally what is realized is that the small group of enemies are moving relatively short distances from the main encampment to check snares and traps for small game.

A third day is taken to relocate even farther north of this activity in order to establish a possible ambush. There are six Deviards in the hunting party, 3 males and 3 females. They appear to be slightly younger than any of the three men. It is suspected that they will be less formidable than those previously engaged.

This suspicion proves true. The six youths are no challenge. Two are killed, and the other four either incapacitated or rendered unconscious in a matter of seconds. The assault was so effective, it seems extremely unlikely that anyone remaining in the encampment would have heard any sound to warrant attention.
        *GM:*  What is to be done with the remaining casualties and what is the next plan?     


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Saber: 20 - 3 = 17
Tunic: 52
Bjorn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, (Motility +2), {Shock x3}
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Whitish Metal: 4, ??

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Kwargrow (Apr 8, 2022)

Coldtree says, "Rather than simply killing these youths, perhaps we could use them.  Let us see if we can implant a lie in their mind."
With the cooperation of his companions, he attempts to invade the minds of the Deviards and impant a vision of a multitude of enemies that attacked.  If the image holds, they will release them to return to their village to spread the misinformation.


Spoiler: Rolls



94(+33)=127


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Apr 12, 2022)

Bjorn likes the idea. He nods at Coldtree. "I never considered attempting such. I know that I can project a thought but, I do not know how effectively. It is worth a try. At worst, we back to option one, which is combat."







*OOC:*


88


----------



## MacConnell (May 3, 2022)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree says... attempts...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> Bjorn likes... nods...





Spoiler: Suggestion



Coldtree: 30(coerce) + 36(muddle) + 127 = 193
Tehn: 45 + 24(muddle) + 107 = 176
Bjorn: 52 + 42(charm) + 88 = 182


Perhaps some form of chance plays into the effort, but the attempted suggestion seems immensely effective. The survivors demonstrate expressions of something akin to terror, as they are freed and released to run. Run they do, as hard and fast as they can. The party had nothing more to do than wait to determine the effectiveness of any results.

The following day, it appears as if the Deviard are intending to launch a significant offensive. The remaining mining crew is not sent back out. It looks as if the entire clan is arming and forming ranks. By mid morning, the entire force should reach the current location of the party. That force is too numerous and looks far too formidable for any direct approach.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Saber: 20 - 3 = 17
Tunic: 52
Bjorn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, (Motility +2), {Shock x3}
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Whitish Metal: 4, ??

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Kwargrow (May 8, 2022)

With a sly smile, Coldtree addresses his companions.  "While the Deviard are here searching for phantoms, let's sneak around behind them and raid their village."


Spoiler: Rolls



76


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (May 10, 2022)

Bjorn smiles grandly. "I was hoping that was your plan."







*OOC:*


81


----------



## MacConnell (May 15, 2022)

Kwargrow said:


> ... Coldtree addresses...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> Bjorn smiles...



It takes some time, quite a bit of time, but with the force of the Deviards searching for phantoms, the three men have little risk of being heard, even when needing to move closer. Once around the front of the Deviard encampment, it is remembered that there is a wooden palisade with some semblance of a gate. Though no guards are noted on the outside, it is likely that at least one would remain on the inside, though it is not necessary to interfere with this structure at all, if so desired.
        *GM:*  The party may attempt to enter the secured community by pushing open the gate or simply climbing down from higher elevation and jumping a short distance, to enter at any place. If anyone remains within the enclosure, the party may be noticed at any chosen entry attempt.     


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Saber: 20 - 3 = 17
Tunic: 52
Bjorn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, (Motility +2), {Shock x3}
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Whitish Metal: 4, ??

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions and nominal actions. Provide a random roll or reprint unused rolls.


----------



## Kwargrow (May 20, 2022)

Always cautious, Coldtree votes to bypass the main gate and sneak in another way.  He will manipulate waylines to blur his appearance to become harder to spot.


Spoiler: Rolls



61


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (May 20, 2022)

Bjorn nods in affirmation but does not verbally reply. Moving with Coldtree and Tehn, once each of them chooses a location to descend, he will move a short distance further, just to keep some space between them. Once a suitable place is decided, he will bend waylines to obscure his own image, before climbing into the encampment.







*OOC:*


75


----------



## MacConnell (May 20, 2022)

Kwargrow said:


> ... Coldtree votes... blur...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> Bjorn nods... Moving... obscure...





Spoiler: Climb



Coldtree: 33(climb) + 61(d100) = 94
Tehn: 53 + 68 = 121
Bjorn: 40 + 75 = 115





Spoiler: Enhancements



Coldtree: 45 (Soullessness)
Tehn: 36 (Soullessness)
Bjorn: 31 (Blur)





Spoiler: Reaction



Coldtree: 35(readiness) + 25(speed) + 36(clarity) + 61(d100) = 157
Tehn: 32 + 43 + 31 + 68 = 174
Bjorn: 23 + 38 + 32 + 75 = 168
Deviards: 30 + 20 + 40 + 78 = 168


Having quickly decided upon a plan, the three men move back the direction from which they had come but, this time, remaining close enough to the encampment site to keep an eye on things as much as possible, while moving. The southern rim of the encampment seems much more suitable for access than any other. From the current vantage point, two guards are seen posted outside of the central structure that is known to house the captives, a single guard is pacing just inside the main gate to the east, and another is pacing inside the hunting gate to the west. It is likely that a few more Deviards may still be within the structures, but it could not be very many.

Separated, with Coldtree on the far right and Bjorn on the far left, the three men obscure their images as is best suited to them and begin climbing down the steep facing of the small bowl-shaped depression. Though the men are difficult to see, the wary guards were able to hear their approach, due to the impossibility of not dislodging a few pebbles during the descent. Tehn was even forced to jump down a short distance because he arrived atop a small structure that is mostly cut into the face of the mountain. As he lands, a fifth Deviard, armed and armored, rushes from the entrance of that structure, ready to engage. Coldtree slips near the end of the climb, but it does not cause him any harm, only puts him out of position for a split second.

Tehn is within reach of the nearest opponent, but the outcropping of the structure currently hides this fact from the other two, who cannot see the fifth enemy. Coldtree is about equally distant, at 10 strides, from the slave guards and the main gate guard. Bjorn is about equally distant, at 10 strides, from the hunting gate guard and the slave guards.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Saber: 20 - 3 = 17
Tunic: 52
Bjorn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, (Motility +2), {Shock x3}
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Whitish Metal: 4, ??

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions. Provide 2 random rolls.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (May 22, 2022)

As immediately as possible, upon the realization that his presence is known, Bjorn will ready his shield and weapon as he launches into a dead run at the Hunting Gate guard, hoping to reach him before the slave guards can reach him, if they choose him as a target. Once engaged, he will augment his physical assaults with blinding flashes of light, exactly one of the same tactics the Deviard use on others.







*OOC:*


75, 83


----------



## Kwargrow (May 29, 2022)

Knowing it would be foolish to try and fight alone, Coldtree will manipulate waylines to cause a stiff breeze to blow and cause a dust cloud to obscure the view of the four other guards.  He will then run to find his companions and fight with them.


Spoiler: Rolls



64, 95(+51)=146


----------



## MacConnell (May 29, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Bjorn will ready... dead run at the Hunting Gate guards...





Kwargrow said:


> ... Coldtree will... cause a stiff breeze... run to find...





Spoiler: Enhancements



Coldtree: 45 (Soullessness)
Tehn: 38 (Soullessness), 31 (Athletics)
Bjorn: 31 (Blur)
Deviards: 40 (Blur)





Spoiler: Speed



Coldtree: 200(bend) - 157 = 43
Tehn: 80 - 174 = ~0
Bjorn: 200(move) - 168 = 32
Deviards: 200(bend) - 168 = 32





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Coldtree: 35(aggression) + 25(accuracy) + 48(fury) + 64(d100) = 172
Tehn: 32(finesse) + 43 + 31(clarity) + 69 = 175 + 31(athletics) = 206
Bjorn: 26 + 38 + 27 + 75 = 166
Deviards: 30 + 20 + 40 + 69 = 159

Coldtree: 35(readiness) + 25(avoidance) + 36(analysis) + 64(d100) = 160 + 45(soullessness) = 205
Tehn: 32 + 43 + 31 + 69 = 175 + 38(soullessness) = 213
Bjorn: 23 + 32 + 31 + 75 = 161 + 31(blur) = 192
Deviards: 30 + 20 + 40 + 69 = 159 + 40(blur) = 199
213 - 159 = 54% * 21 = 11 - 4 = 7
206 - 159 = 47% * 21 = 9 - 4 = 5





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Coldtree: 31(bending) + 38(push) + 146(d100) = 215
Bjorn: 53 + 32(shock) + 83 = 168
Deviards: 

Coldtree:
Tehn:
Bjorn:
Deviards: 30 + 20 + 115 = 155 + 50(grounding) = 205
215 - 155 = 60% * 6 = 4





Spoiler: Combat Data



G1: 10 - 7 - 5 = -2, incapacitated.
G2 & 3: Mind: 10 - 4 = 6, dazed.


Lunnaya Tehn does not have the time to notice any actions from the others guards that he could have seen when climbing into the encampment, for the one who could not is almost within arm's reach. That Deviard reacts quickly, but nearly as quickly as Tehn, who simply waits at the ready, since he is a defensive combatant.

The image of all Deviards blur as each one begins to move. The one next two Tehn swings a hammer, and the both at the slave pen run toward Tehn, seeing that Coldtree is also moving in that direction. The one at the main also runs toward Tehn and Coldtree, while the one at the hunting gate runs toward Bjorn.

The encampment is rather small, being only about 20 strides in length from the hunting to the main gate, but Nigel Coldtree cannot yet generate an area of effect. Seeing that the slave pen guards are the closer threat, he simply waves his hand, as he begins to run, and a strong gust of wind whips up dust, swirling it around those two and stinging their eyes. As he rounds the corner of the structure on his left, he sees that Tehn is already engaged with a, previously, unseen opponent.

Tehn blocks the hammer strike with his left saber, sticking his right through the leather armor and into the chest, just below the left clavicle, pulling his left back across the torso as he moves away. That Deviard falls, not dead but no longer a physical threat.

The slave pen guards reach Tehn and Coldtree, as Bjorn and the hunting gate guard reach each other. Lightning plays across the carving axe of Bjorn as he swings it. Sparks fly as the axe is blocked by the Deviard's metal shield, neither able to hurt the other. Taking a step toward the slave guards, neither Coldtree nor Tehn is hit, but neither can hurt the new opponents either. The main gate guards close on Tehn and Coldtree.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Saber: 20 - 3 = 17
Tunic: 52
Bjorn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, (Motility +2), {Shock x3}
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Whitish Metal: 4, ??

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions. Provide 2 random rolls.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jun 5, 2022)

Coldtree will strike hand hand with the opponent engaging him and manipulate waylines to Shock the enemy.  He will utilize a piece of lodestone to increase the effect.


Spoiler: Rolls



93(+79)=172, 78


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jun 5, 2022)

Focused on the enemy in front of him, Bjorn will continue his mystically, electrified assaults using his carving axe.







*OOC:*


96 + 33 = 129, 83


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 5, 2022)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree will...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Bjorn will...





Spoiler: Enhancements



Coldtree: 45 (Soullessness)
Tehn: 38 (Soullessness), 31 (Athletics)
Bjorn: 31 (Blur)
Deviards: 40 (Blur)





Spoiler: Speed



Coldtree: 43 + 100(bend) = 143
Tehn: 0 + 80(sword) = 80
Bjorn: 32 + 200(bend) = 232
Deviards: 32 + 200(bend) = 232





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Coldtree: 35(aggression) + 25(accuracy) + 48(fury) + 172(d100) = 280
Tehn: 32(finesse) + 43 + 31(clarity) + 151 = 256 + 31(athletics) = 287
Bjorn: 26 + 38 + 27 + 129 = 220
Deviards: 30 + 20 + 40 + 151 = 241

Coldtree: 35(readiness) + 25(avoidance) + 36(analysis) + 172(d100) = 268 + 45(soullessness) = 313
Tehn: 32 + 43 + 31 + 151 = 256 + 38(soullessness) = 294 + 43(kilter) = 337
Bjorn: 23 + 32 + 31 + 129 = 215 + 31(blur) = 246
Deviards: 30 + 20 + 40 + 151 = 241 + 40(blur) = 281
313 - 281 = 32% * 21 = 6 - 4 = 2





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Coldtree: 31(bending) + 24(shock) x 2(lodestone) + 78(d100) = 157
Bjorn: 53 + 32(shock) + 83 = 168
Deviards: 30 + 40 + 81 = 151

Coldtree: 37(conditioning) + 62(bolster) + 78(d100) = 177
Tehn: 24 + 30 + 81 = 135
151 - 135 = 16% * 6 = 1
Bjorn: 30 + 27 + 83 = 140
151 - 140 = 11% * 6 = ~1
Deviards: 30 + 20 + 81 = 131 + 50(grounding) = 181





Spoiler: Combat Data



G1: 10 - 7 - 5 = -2, incapacitated.
G2: Mind: 10 - 4 = 6 + 1 = 5, dazed. Body: 10 - 2 = 8
G3: Mind: 10 - 4 = 6 + 1 = 5, dazed.


The only Deviard who was unseen, until entering the grounds, lays on the ground from the previous wounds inflicted from the sword of Lunnaya. One of the slave guards receives a minor cut as Lunnaya turns his attention, but all other physical combat proves to be unfruitful, as sparks and flashes of light accompany every movement of all of those engaged.

Nigel, being formidably resilient is more difficult to mystically assault than the other two, who both become momentarily dazed by the flashes of light. This only has a trivial effect on the two. Being that electromagnetic manipulation is the primary focus of the Deviard, all current attempts to affect one of them, unravel.

When the main gate guard joins the fray with Lunnaya and Nigel, swinging a hammer at the Faethrin, the man seems as agile as viper, despite the double-team. The hammer strike is not completely blocked but it causes not damage. Bjorn is still engaged one-on-one. Tehn and Coldtree are now two-on-three. Only four seconds have passed since the first swing.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Saber: 20 - 3 = 17
Tunic: 52
Bjorn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Ant Stingers: 1, {Toxin x2}
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Porcupine Quill: 1, {Cohesion +2}, (toxicity x 3)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, (Motility +2), {Shock x3}
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Whitish Metal: 4, ??

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions. Provide 2 random rolls.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jun 12, 2022)

Shaking his head over forgetting how the Deviard are specialists in electricity, Coldtree changes tactics.  He will attack the same opponent, striking with hand to hand, but this time he will manipulate waylines to use Toxin, using an Ant Stinger to improve the effect.


Spoiler: Rolls



85, 87


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jun 12, 2022)

Having chosen the same pathway of mystical talent as the Deviard, in deliberate spite to the hostile tribe, Bjorn must prove to himself and to his enemy that he is more formidable. Having forgotten the benefit and neglected to use any augmenting materials, he will enhance his talent with an ingot of aluminum, as he continues to assault the Deviard.







*OOC:*


77


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 12, 2022)

Kwargrow said:


> ... Coldtree changes... Toxin... Ant Stinger...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Bjorn must... aluminum...



Tehn is not a Bender but an enhanced, finesse fighter. Once he engages an opponent, he must overcome him with his weapons or die trying.


Spoiler: Enhancements



Coldtree: 45 (Soullessness)
Tehn: 38 (Soullessness), 31 (Athletics)
Bjorn: 31 (Blur)
Deviards: 40 (Blur)





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Coldtree: 35(aggression) + 25(accuracy) + 48(fury) + 85(d100) = 193
Tehn: 32(finesse) + 43 + 31(clarity) + 81 = 187 + 31(athletics) = 318
Bjorn: 26 + 38 + 27 + 77 = 168
Deviards: 30 + 20 + 40 + 71 = 161

Coldtree: 35(readiness) + 25(avoidance) + 36(analysis) + 85(d100) = 181 + 45(soullessness) = 226
Tehn: 32 + 43 + 31 + 82 = 188 + 38(soullessness) = 326 + 43(kilter) = 369
Bjorn: 23 + 32 + 31 + 77 = 163 + 31(blur) = 194
Deviards: 30 + 20 + 40 + 71 = 161 + 40(blur) = 201
326 - 161 = 165% * 21 = 34 - 4 = 30
318 - 201 = 117% * 21 = 23 - 4 = 19
326 - 261 = 65% * 21 = 14 - 4 = 10





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Coldtree: 31(bending) + 36(toxicity) x 2(stinger) + 87(d100) = 190
Bjorn: 53 + 32(shock) x 3(aluminum) + 77 = 226
Deviards: 30 + 40 + 72 = 142

Coldtree: 37(conditioning) + 62(bolster) + 87(d100) = 186
Tehn: 24 + 30 + 82 = 136
Bjorn: 30 + 27 + 77 = 134
Deviards: 30 + 20 + 72 = 122 + 50(grounding) = 172
190 - 122 = 68% * 3 = 2
226 - 172 = 54% * 6 = 3





Spoiler: Combat Data



G1: 10 - 7 - 5 = -2, incapacitated.
G2: Mind: 10 - 4 = 6 + 1 = 5 + 1 = 4, dazed. Body: 10 - 2 = 8 - 10 = -2, incapacitated.
G3: Mind: 10 - 4 = 6 + 1 = 5 - 2 = 3 - 4 = -1, unconscious.
G4: Body: 10 - 30 = -20 - 19 = -39, dead.
G5: Body: 10 - 12 = -2.


Because Lunnaya is wielding weapons and Nigel is not, of the three Deviards engaged with the two men, two of them team on Tehn, which does not help them, at all. The Deviards seem to have slowed a bit, but Lunnaya has not. Blocking the assault of the first, he catches the hammer with the back of his right blade, stabbing his left into the chest, just below the pectoral muscle and into the lung. The follow through with the right, cuts the Deviard's throat and kills him, outright. Blocking the arm of the second opponent, his sword cuts deeply into the forearm, ruining the arm.

Coldtree strikes first. Though his punch does not prove damaging, the Deviard seems to be a bit off-kilter from the contact. Easily avoiding the hammer of the enemy, Nigel strikes again, though the punch feels no more effective than the first, the Deviard falls unconscious. Coldtree later discovers that, with the two punches, he had made use of an ant stinger and a porcupine quill, which was even more effective.

In the course of his engagement, Bjorn and his opponent seem to be on equal footing in the physical realm, neither being able to hit the other; but with the addition of the aluminum, Bjorn becomes superior with his mystical assault, electrocuting the Deviard four times. He later discovers that he burned through all of the party's aluminum in the process.

In a matter of about 12 seconds, the DWAC was able to overcome the five remaining Deviard guards, though only one is dead. Three cannot physically move, though they could still manipulate waylines, albeit futilely, since the three men have resisted every previous attempt. One is unconscious.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Saber: 20 - 3 = 17
Tunic: 52
Bjorn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Whitish Metal: 4, ??

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions. Provide 1 random roll.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jun 14, 2022)

Coldtree reminds the group of the fallen Deviards, "Do not touch them skin to skin, or they can drain your life to heal.  Let us see what we can claim from this village and be gone, like ghosts."
Coldtree will visit the slave pens first.  If there are any captives, he will free them.  He will search the village for valuable items, placing priority on metals and gems.


Spoiler: Rolls



63


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jun 19, 2022)

Bjorn thanks Coldtree. Since he is wielding a hammer, he uses it to finish his enemy, taking his weapon, buckler, and gear, then leaving the body where it lies. He trots toward the slave pen, in case it needs to be broken open. "I suspect we may not have an excessive amount of time. We should have a later opportunity to return. Our tactic here seems to have been a success."







*OOC:*


58


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 19, 2022)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree reminds... visit... search...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> Bjorn thanks... finish... trots...



Tehn finishes the other guards by throwing his sword into their guts, one by one. When Coldtree heads for the slave pen, he gleans the fallen then walks into the structure behind him, that appears to be some kind of office.

Neither Bjorn nor Lunnaya is hurt during the process of finishing the enemies. The slave pen is secured by a simple mechanism of having a log placed, like a beam, across the opening, in slots made to hold them near the top and bottom of the door. Bjorn and Nigel easily remove them, together, and toss them aside, allowing the door to be pulled open.

Inside, the captives, who had backed away from the opening when the doors began to move, begin to file into a line, not yet realizing that their captors are dead. There are eight of them, seven males and one female, of various Mhytre tribes. The lone female is a Kozzog, like Bjorn.

Inside the structure he entered, Lunnaya finds that it must be some kind of an office and it contains strong evidence that the Deviards are far more advanced than some simple psychotics like the Medderin. There is a series of bins, most of which contain samples of different ores and a pliable piece of leather with definitive, yet unfamiliar writing on it. There is also a cold anvil stone off to one side that has blood on it. It looks to be used like some kind of alter for sacrifice. There is more to this room but it will take more time to fully peruse it.

There are at least two, possible three more structures partially constructed into the mountain. It stands to reason that one or more will be sleeping quarters and one should be a smithy.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Saber: 20 - 3 = 17
Tunic: 52
Bjorn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Whitish Metal: 4, ??

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
nothing here










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide 1 random roll.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jun 26, 2022)

Coldtree will search the altar room thoroughly.  He will take the piece of leather, hoping to translate it later or at least deny the Deviards what it records.  He will take any valuable pieces of metal and any unfamiliar ones if the weight is not too much.  When he finishes with the room, he tells the group, "We should not be here too long.  We did enough damage and freed the slaves.  Let us be off."  He does not intend to let the slaves follow them; they are on their own.


Spoiler: Rolls



90 (+55)=145


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jun 28, 2022)

Bjorn waves both arms to get the attention of the freed captives. He motions for them to follow him, as Coldtree enters the structure where Tehn had gone. He removes the bar from the front gate gesturing that they are free to go. He speaks to the Kozzog female to send a message back to their monastery.







*OOC:*


92 + 17 = 109


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 29, 2022)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree will search...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> Bjorn waves...





Spoiler: Search



Coldtree: 28(observe) + 145(d100) = 173
Tehn: 33 + 75 = 108


Nigel takes the leather scroll and rolls it up to make it easier to carry along. He and Lunnaya quickly empty the small bins of their differing ores, not bothering to count anything at the time, but ingots of 13 different metals were gathered and dispersed between the two of them. Exiting the office, they see that Bjorn is finishing a conversation with the female Kozzog, who then departs on her own.

The three men leave through the main gate, unable to close it behind. Even if the remaining Deviard return to their encampment soon and decide to give chase, the men will be hour ahead and impossible to track. Stopping for rest and making camp late in the afternoon, no sign of pursuit is heard not sign of the freed slaves seen.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Saber: 20 - 3 = 17
Tunic: 52
Bjorn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Tin: 1, (Persona +1), {- Mind x 2}
Zinc: 7, (Health +1), {+ Body x 2}
Whitish Metal: 4, ??

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
leather scroll containing Deviard writing










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide 1 random roll.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jun 29, 2022)

While camped, Coldtree will go over the ingots to try and classify them, and attempt to decipher the leather scroll.
He asks Bjorn, "Out of curiosity, what did you say to the woman?"


Spoiler: Rolls



95(+60)=155


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jul 5, 2022)

Kwargrow said:


> ... Coldtree... asks Bjorn, "Out of curiosity, what did you say to the woman?"



Bjorn, who is also helping to classify the differing metals, looks up from fiddling with a few of the ingots acquired from the Deviard camp. "The woman? Oh! Yes. I asked her, her name and if she were from my community. She is. I told her to convey that things were going well, so far, upon her return."







*OOC:*


73


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 6, 2022)

Kwargrow said:


> ... Coldtree will... ingots... classify... decipher the leather scroll...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> Bjorn... classify...





Spoiler: Analyze



Coldtree: 28(alchemy) + 38(analysis) + 155(d100) = 211
Tehn: 33 + 38 + 75 = 146
Bjorn: 41 + 31 + 73 = 145


There are 7 ingots of zinc, 7 of iron, and 4 of aluminum, which are readily recognized and set aside. There are 10 ingots of magnesium and 4 ingots of chromium, which are not so readily recognized, but still require little concentration, as they have been collected before. It is recognized that the party already had 4 ingots of magnesium that had not yet been identified.

Nigel, while first separating the haul simply by looks and touch, pauses at a small handful of dark, fairly soft metal with a purplish tint to it. Later learning that the substance is called manganese, what he quickly realizes through his mystical analysis is that the metal is naturally toxic and can be used by a Psionicist to siphon life from another. There are 5 of these ingots in total.

Lunnaya gathers some similar ingots, also 5 in total, that are not quite as soft and more iridescent than purplish. Later learning that this metal is called nickel, has benefit to smithing, and discovers that it can be used by a Psionicist to significantly enhance electrical shock.

Bjorn gathers a handful of brownish, iridescent, hard metal, 10 in total, that are later learned to be called molybdenum, a metal highly sought for the manufacture of a weather resistance alloy. It can be used by a Psionicist to significantly enhance electrical shock or mystical compulsion.

Nigel sets aside 7, shiny, reddish-orange, moderately soft ingots that the party later learns are called copper, which is used in the manufacture of jewelry and coins. He discovers that, like all of the identified metals, it may be used by a Psionicist to significantly increase electrical shock or mystical compulsion. Bjorn is the party's Psionicist.

Lunnaya separates 8, bright, shiny, soft ingots that are later learned to be called silver, which is used in the manufacture of jewelry and coins. Ingots that can not be identified include 7 that are bright, shiny, soft and yellow, 10 that look like the silver but are slightly darker and slightly harder, 8 that look like the magnesium but are much harder, Coldtree recognizing that it is titanium but not its use, 7 that are almost the same yellow color as the 7 others but much harder, and 1 ingot with a bluish tint, that is very hard.

Logistically the leather scroll seems to contain information about the various metals. It is deduced that the information includes locations and quantities but nothing specific can be discerned from the Deviard script.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Saber: 20 - 3 = 17
Tunic: 52
Bjorn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, {shock x3}
Cobalt: 1, ??
Copper: 7, {shock or compulsion x5}
Gold: 7, ??
Magnesium: 14, {recover x3}
Molybdenum: 10, {shock or compulsion x4}
Nickel: 5, {shock x4}
Platinum: 10, ??
Silver: 8, {shock or compulsion x5}
Tin: 1, {- Mind x 2}
Titanium: 8, ??
Vanadium: 7, ??
Zinc: 14, {Mend x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
leather scroll containing Deviard writing










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide 1 random roll.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jul 11, 2022)

If Coldtree has gleaned all he can from the Deviard leather, he will burn it in the campfire.  If no one objects he will take the emberstone from inventory to replace the peccary tusks he was using.
He asks the group, "Should we return to our employers now to report on our success?"


Spoiler: Rolls



53


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jul 13, 2022)

Bjorn balks at the notion of burning the written record. "Hey! Hold off on that notion, if you would. We may not be able to decipher that script but the ledger may contain valuable information and my community or Midway may have someone to figure it out."







*OOC:*


86


----------



## Kwargrow (Jul 19, 2022)

Coldtree does not object to Bjorn keeping the leather.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 3, 2022)

Bjorn thanks Nigel and secures the Deviard ledger in the back of his belt so that it will be safe and not interfere with travel or the use of his arms. The return to the Kozzog Monastery is routine and the party's arrival is expected, having been informed of their success by the freed female. The head foreman is elated at the presentation of the Deviard ledger. He even has some knowledge of their numbering system. He responds to the group in Orngaddrin. "This appears to be a meticulous mining record. If we can decipher it in its entirety, it should provides us, not only with mineral data that the Deviard have discovered, but also the possibility of where they have prospected. We will share this information with Midway. This is a great find!"

The elders then offer the DWAC 100 ingots of silver as reward. Others of the community, though naturally less outgoing than other Mhytres, make a point of meeting and speaking with the members, some of whom simply want to clasp arms and nothing more. Some, who are female, offering considerably more, though a bit trepidatiously, as they are young, even to Lunnaya, who is Faethrin. As the day wanes on into evening and the party is offered respite, the head foreman approaches. "You have accomplished far more than could was expected from such a venture, especially when dealing with Deviards. As a community we would like to ask if you could be hired to see this effort to its completion in assuring that the Deviards leave this area for good... one way or another?"


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Saber: 20 - 3 = 17
Tunic: 52
Bjorn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12
Silver Ingots: 100

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, {shock x3}
Cobalt: 1, ??
Copper: 7, {shock or compulsion x5}
Gold: 7, ??
Magnesium: 14, {recover x3}
Molybdenum: 10, {shock or compulsion x4}
Nickel: 5, {shock x4}
Platinum: 10, ??
Silver: 8, {shock or compulsion x5}
Tin: 1, {- Mind x 2}
Titanium: 8, ??
Vanadium: 7, ??
Zinc: 14, {Mend x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
leather scroll containing Deviard writing










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide 1 random roll.


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 4, 2022)

> Some, who are female, offering considerably more



Coldtree accepts.


> see this effort to its completion in assuring that the Deviards leave this area for good... one way or another?



He replies, "This rest was well needed, but yes we are ready to complete this task.  We will convince the Deviard to leave this area."
Later, when the group is alone, Coldtree says to Bjorn, "I did think the ledger might be valuable, but it is also within my philosophy to deny information to others.  My first loyalty is to this group."


Spoiler: Rolls



64


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Aug 9, 2022)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree... says to Bjorn...



Bjorn smiles in anticipation at the opportunities that have ben procured through the efforts of the DWAC. He fully desires to continue with Coldtree and Tehn, feeling more connection to them, through the special talent of Bending, than his own kin.

At the discussion point, Bjorn flattens his lips making his beard touch his mustache, an expression of concentration. "Thank you for the clarification. I agree with your caution. With the ledger, I am thinking that we will be provided with any information gleaned from it and be able to better use it to further our reputation and bolster our stature than any risk of others taking such advantage. Even though this is my village and Midway is yours, I think this gesture will create a sense of indebtedness with either or even both."


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 10, 2022)

Having enjoyed the short respite and coital benefits, even Lunnaya Tehn even though he is Faethrin, offered in the Kozzog Monastery, the three members of the Dragon Way Adventuring Company agree to the completion of interaction with the Deviard crew and make the, now, very familiar trek back to the location of their encampment, without incident. 

Once arrived at the usual observation point, it appears that all remaining Deviards are within the confines and nothing productive is being pursued. Even at such distance the overt picture is that of indecision and irritation. It appears little push would be necessary to completely break their insurgence but somewhere between 9 and 12 Deviards remain, and those should be of equal or greater stature than the three men observing them.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Saber: 20 - 3 = 17
Tunic: 52
Bjorn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12
Silver Ingots: 100

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, {shock x3}
Cobalt: 1, ??
Copper: 7, {shock or compulsion x5}
Gold: 7, ??
Magnesium: 14, {recover x3}
Molybdenum: 10, {shock or compulsion x4}
Nickel: 5, {shock x4}
Platinum: 10, ??
Silver: 8, {shock or compulsion x5}
Tin: 1, {- Mind x 2}
Titanium: 8, ??
Vanadium: 7, ??
Zinc: 14, {Mend x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
leather scroll containing Deviard writing










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide 1 random roll.


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 15, 2022)

Coldtree consults with his companions, "What if we destroy their main gate?  That would leave their village vulnerable.  Perhaps they would leave instead of building another."


Spoiler: Rolls



51


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Aug 17, 2022)

Bjorn shrugs. "I do not know if it will work, but it could not hurt. We should gather some kindling to make it faster and easier to set the thing ablaze."







*OOC:*


55


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 21, 2022)

Coldtree agrees and starts collecting flammable materials to kindle the gate fire.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 23, 2022)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree consults...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> Bjorn shrugs...



Lunnaya, though not engaged in the conversation, agrees and immediately begins to look for kindling, as well. It takes longer than expected to be able to gather some suitable material and the three men become a bit irritated as they seem to be plagued with some minor Misfortune. No one from the Deviard encampment looks directly down at the main gate and no one notices the action of the three men.

Once the material is set, it takes more effort to ignite it than any of the three thinks should have been required. Again, this is dismissed as a bit of bad luck. The kindling begins to smolder and then ignites. The DWAC members move away then climb around to their usual observation point to see what happens. The pattern of the smoke changes, indicating that the fire is growing and getting hotter.

Two Deviards, who become aware that their front gate is being assaulted, run toward the structure and climb up to the lookout posts on each side. Both of them make some nonsensical gestures with their arms, then, more than irritating, downright annoyingly, the flame extinguishes. This feat is not a matter of misfortune. The Deviards, being Benders, have, obviously, caused the flame to go out.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Saber: 20 - 3 = 17
Tunic: 52
Bjorn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12
Silver Ingots: 100

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, {shock x3}
Cobalt: 1, ??
Copper: 7, {shock or compulsion x5}
Gold: 7, ??
Magnesium: 14, {recover x3}
Molybdenum: 10, {shock or compulsion x4}
Nickel: 5, {shock x4}
Platinum: 10, ??
Silver: 8, {shock or compulsion x5}
Tin: 1, {- Mind x 2}
Titanium: 8, ??
Vanadium: 7, ??
Zinc: 14, {Mend x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
leather scroll containing Deviard writing










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide 1 random roll.


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 24, 2022)

Coldtree curses in Hebrian.  "I guess we should have seen that coming.  They're sure to come looking for us.  Let's get out of here and reorganize.  We'll come back in a few days and see what's changed."  He intends to manipulate waylines to cover their trail.


Spoiler: Rolls



82


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 24, 2022)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree curses in Hebrian...



Berating themselves for the simple oversight, the three men relocate to gather their thoughts and discuss possible options based on projected scenarios. The three days spent along the familiar trail present no danger. The options for the Deviard that seem most logical and, though hostile, they seem to be a rather intelligent tribe, are that the remaining number fortify their position then send runners for reinforcements or they pack up their belongings to try in another location.

Since it is known that the Deviards originally came from farther south, it stand to reason that any runner on the east face of the Dragon's Spine would have to pass by the party. This does not happen. When the three men return to observe the encampment, again, it is noted that the Deviard seem to have made some attempt to fortify their position.

Though their numbers are now significantly less, there is a sentry at the main gate in the east and the hunting gate in he west. Based on some good observation, it is noted that a new lookout post has been established, by them, just to the north and at a higher elevation. From this position, the lookout has a much better view of the area and could even spot the DWAC members, if they become careless. His post is even higher than theirs.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Saber: 20 - 3 = 17
Tunic: 52
Bjorn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12
Silver Ingots: 100

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, {shock x3}
Cobalt: 1, ??
Copper: 7, {shock or compulsion x5}
Gold: 7, ??
Magnesium: 14, {recover x3}
Molybdenum: 10, {shock or compulsion x4}
Nickel: 5, {shock x4}
Platinum: 10, ??
Silver: 8, {shock or compulsion x5}
Tin: 1, {- Mind x 2}
Titanium: 8, ??
Vanadium: 7, ??
Zinc: 14, {Mend x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
leather scroll containing Deviard writing










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP and improves in Hebrian by 2%. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide 1 random roll.


----------



## Kwargrow (Aug 25, 2022)

> could even spot the DWAC members, if they become careless.




Coldtree points to the lookout.  "That should be our next target.  I wonder if we can make it appear like an accident."  He studies the terrain, trying to find something they can use to help destroy the lookout post.


Spoiler: Rolls



83


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Aug 31, 2022)

Spoiler: joke



LOL. It seems the "carless" has been fixed.


Bjorn offers a suggestion. "That new sentry is fairly high up there, but I think that if we take our time and circle around to come up the back side of the peak, we could get above him and cause an avalanche to fall down on him."







*OOC:*


78


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 2, 2022)

Coldtree nods in support of Bjorn's plan.  "Let us get to it."  He intends to sneak and manipulate waylines to blur his image as they move to where they can cause the avalanche.


Spoiler: Rolls



95(+63)=158


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 6, 2022)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree points...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> Bjorn offers...



Unbeknownst to the party, the sentry is not the same person each time and the post is exchanged while the three men make their way far around to the north side of the peak. The relocation takes more than a full day, as the walking, alone, is difficult, much more the climb. When the summit is finnally attained, two days later, it becomes readily evident that Nigel’s desire can indeed be met using Bjorn’s idea.

Strength is not really necessary to dislodge a suitable outcropping of rock to make an avalanche. Bending mechanical waylines, air is used, along with physical pressure to break loose a piece of the mountain. The large piece of stone probably weighs as much as all three men. Once it breaks loose, gravity takes its toll.

The wedge of rock slams over into the incline causing a loud quaking rumble. The descent cascades as more debris is knocked loose and combines with the fall. There is not a realistic chance for the sentry below to avoid being crushed, for he cannot fly, and no person could outrun the falling death. The cry of the sentry, when he knows his life is forfeit, is cut off, as he is buried beneath the pile of rubble that continues on for some distance, smaller stones and a huge cloud of dust continue all the way down into the Deviard encampment. Nigel, Lunnaya, and Bjorn have no need to watch the entirety of the disaster unfold, for this might put them at risk of being noticed by members of the enemy who will surely be looking up at all the noise.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Saber: 20 - 3 = 17
Tunic: 52
Bjorn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12
Silver Ingots: 100

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, {shock x3}
Cobalt: 1, ??
Copper: 7, {shock or compulsion x5}
Gold: 7, ??
Magnesium: 14, {recover x3}
Molybdenum: 10, {shock or compulsion x4}
Nickel: 5, {shock x4}
Platinum: 10, ??
Silver: 8, {shock or compulsion x5}
Tin: 1, {- Mind x 2}
Titanium: 8, ??
Vanadium: 7, ??
Zinc: 14, {Mend x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
leather scroll containing Deviard writing










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide 1 random roll.


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 9, 2022)

Coldtree remains hidden and intends to manipulate waylines to improve his hearing to listen for the Deviard reaction.


Spoiler: Rolls



83


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 11, 2022)

Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree remains...





Spoiler: Hide



Coldtree: 25(stealth) + 48(soullessness) + 83(d100) = 156





Spoiler: Listen



Coldtree: 28(observation) + 53(hearing) + 83(d100) = 164


Once the rumbling ceases, the obvious sounds of commotion from far below can be heard by everyone. The chaos is short lived as Nigel Coldtree determines that someone with a commanding voice almost immediately took charge and began barking orders. Very little of the Deviard language is understood but a command sounds the same no matter the words or language.

The intent listening also gives Coldtree the impression that very few members of the Deviard encampment remain. No sounds is ever heard to indicate that someone is coming to directly investigate. With such an avalanche, there really is little point. Whatever is happening, is only happening below, but the voices become organized as if a definitive course of action is being pursued.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Saber: 20 - 3 = 17
Tunic: 52
Bjorn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12
Silver Ingots: 100

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, {shock x3}
Cobalt: 1, ??
Copper: 7, {shock or compulsion x5}
Gold: 7, ??
Magnesium: 14, {recover x3}
Molybdenum: 10, {shock or compulsion x4}
Nickel: 5, {shock x4}
Platinum: 10, ??
Silver: 8, {shock or compulsion x5}
Tin: 1, {- Mind x 2}
Titanium: 8, ??
Vanadium: 7, ??
Zinc: 14, {Mend x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
leather scroll containing Deviard writing










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide 1 random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Sep 11, 2022)

After a considerable amount of time has passed, Bjorn get the attention of Coldtree and quietly conveys his thoughts. "I think we should move around and risk taking a look. If no one is coming this way, perhaps they are calling it quits. Maybe we can pick off some stragglers for a few souvenirs."







*OOC:*


88


----------



## Kwargrow (Sep 12, 2022)

> I think we should move around and risk taking a look



Coldtree nods without speaking and will manipulate waylines to improve his stealth.  He will move to where he can observe the Deviard people.


> Maybe we can pick off some stragglers for a few souvenirs.



Coldtree shakes his head.  "If they are broken and leave, we should not interfere.  If we attack again and it doesn't go our way, it could restore their morale.  At this point they must think there is more than three of us.  Let them go on thinking that."


Spoiler: Rolls



98(+21)=119


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 13, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Bjorn gets...





Kwargrow said:


> Coldtree nods... shakes his head...





Spoiler: Hide



Coldtree: 25(stealth) + 48(soullessness) + 119(d100) = 192


Though he likes the idea presented by Bjorn, Tehn agrees with the logic from Coldtree. He too will move to a different vantage point to observe what happens below.

By the time the DWAC members discuss the matter and reposition themselves, they may be pleased and a bit surprised to find that the few remaining Deviards are organizing a departure through the Hunting Gate, which was on the west side of their encampment. This departure route would ensure that they do not pass by either the Kozzog Monastery or the Midway Mining Community.

From all intents and purposes, it appears that the three men have been successful in driving away the Deviard insurgency. All that remains is to be paid and congratulated.


Spoiler: Character Stats



Coldtree: full wellness
Harnin arrows: 17
Tunic: 52
Tehn: full wellness
Saber: 20 - 3 = 17
Tunic: 52
Bjorn: full wellness





Spoiler: Collectibles



*Currency*:
Standard Earnings: 360 shillings / 10 days
Shillings: 437
Harnin Bucklers: 2
Harnin Hammers: 12
Silver Ingots: 100

*Animal Parts*:
Ant Pinchers: 5, (Cohesion +1)
Beetle Elytra: 5 pair (deflect 4, soak 2)
Coot Feathers: 1 set, (Cohesion +1)
Goat Beard Talisman: {Will +2}
Greenjay Feather Talisman: ??
Harvester Feather Talisman: 1, (Health +1)
Roadrunner Feather Talisman: 2: ??

*Ores*:
Aluminum: 4, {shock x3}
Cobalt: 1, ??
Copper: 7, {shock or compulsion x5}
Gold: 7, ??
Magnesium: 14, {recover x3}
Molybdenum: 10, {shock or compulsion x4}
Nickel: 5, {shock x4}
Platinum: 10, ??
Silver: 8, {shock or compulsion x5}
Tin: 1, {- Mind x 2}
Titanium: 8, ??
Vanadium: 7, ??
Zinc: 14, {Mend x 2}

*Plants*:
Berserker Flowers: 1 measure, {+ Strength x2 / - Mind x3}
Dried Flowers: 2: ??
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Restore x 2}

*Stone*:
Bloodstone: 1, {Health +1}
Coal: 1, (heat x3)
Emberstone: 1, {Confluence +2}
Flint: 1, (Shock x2)
Heartstone: 1, {Confluence +1}
Lodestone: 9, (shock x 3)
Milkstone: 1, {Will +2}
Slate: 3, {Sound x2}
Slickstone: 4, {Frostbite x3}

*Oddities*:
leather scroll containing Deviard writing










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.





        *GM:*  This concludes the Midway Mining Game.


----------

